# ACU at UCH, London : Part 18



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Afternoon! 

Have my feet up in bed and taking it easy after blasto transfer yesterday. Thinking lots of       . Had 8 blastos in the end yesterday and have had two safely returned to me!!   

So much else seems to have been going on.

Olivia - fab news on your number of eggs. Hope the news from the embryologists has been good this morning for you. How are you feeling? Are you really wiped out?

Jo - hope acu went well last night. Are you resting up? 

Cheryl - how did it go today? Any closer to knowing when EC will be?

H - sounds like your concerns are sorting themselves out with your drug levels. When are you looking at EC?

Nixpix - hope Dilapan went OK today. I had it too and its worth having if it helps the cause.  

Mr Bigfish - wow lots of testing! Glad you feel positive from your first appointment. Keep us posted!!

Fozi - is FET still on for Monday. Are you doing OK. Sorry I haven't sent personals for a while  

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone - lots of love and     to everyone

Kjp xxxxx Bubbles please!!


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

KJP - Yikes - 8 blasts & 2 popped back in sounds just brilliant. Fingers crossed for you. Did they freeze the others? You make sure you take it easy

Ladies - sorry one more question if I may - and thats accupunture. Do UCL do this ie get someone to come in like some other hospitals? Mrs Bigfish really likes this but forgot to ask yesterday....

Hello  to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Bigfish,

ACU do not have an acupuncturist in the clinic. I arranged one locally and managed to see her on day of ET too. 

Some embies will be frozen but they were waiting to see what the remaining embryos did today before they gave us exact numbers.

Kjp


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi K

8 blastos - that is absolutely amazing!!  

I see you are in Hertfordshire.  Would you mind if I had the details of your acupuncturist please as there is a bit of doubt about whether mine will be able to see me at ET.  I just want to cover all bases!

Cheers

H


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

KJP - congrats!! OMG, 8 blasties - how amazing! I am    ing 2 of them are making a lovely home for 9 months inside you right now 

I've got 12 embies, yey! But embryologist said it's early days - will see tomorrow/Friday how they are doing. I am still feeling sore after EC - did you girls feel the same way a day after EC? Going to work tomorrow, I think I pay too much attention to my tummy cramps. 

In addition - are you both on Clexane? I have to start injections tonight and Dr said it bruises   Not looking forward to it... but apparently it can help implantation  

Quick tip for girls who has blood tests every day: when your estradiol level rises your skin gets very sensitive for blood tests and you start bruising. Get arnica cream and witch hazel solution (looks like water) - apply as often as you can. My bruises gone in 2 days!

Olivia xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Olivia,

Yes taking Clexane. If you don't touch or rub the area after it should not bruise. You need to really press the white plastic fully in before the safety device comes out over the needle. It comes out as you are withdrawing the needle (Thanks Jo for that tip!!)

Good luck 
K xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks KJP!! Excellent advice!

Did you get any symptoms of OHSS? My tummy is so bloated and painful  

Olivia xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Olivia - Congrats on your 12 embies - that's lovely. It's normal to feel bloated and sore after EC but watch out if it gets worse.

As KJP said, the clexane takes a bit of getting used to but I don't have any bruises.

We also had 2 blasts returned to us yesterday and 2 are in the freezer. The only one which didn't make it was the one that didn't divide until later so I am very happy. Not doing well at taking it easy - I get so bored but I really don't believe it makes any difference unless you did anything totally crazy!

Jo


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jo, excellent news - 2 returned home safely   Lots of    and    for next 2 weeks.

Can I also ask if all of your embies had "excellent" and "good" marks? I am scared to hear mine tomorrow..

So you and KJP will do the test on the same day? I hope to be just 5 days after you girls

Olivia xx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Lots of prayers for kjp and Jands. Great on trasferring 2 blasts each. That is fab, everything crossed for the next 2 weeks. 

Hope you hear good news on those embies tomorrow Olivia, this bit is so stressful too. You had a great amount of eggs though.

How are your OHSS syptoms now?

Any news on ec Wrightie?

I am still sniffing and now waiting for af, finished primolet on Tues so I hope it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening

Very quick msg as I've been banned from the pc tonight!! I've been in daily this week & in again early tomorrow morning. Feel like I've hardly seen my DD this week, thank goodness for having a great MIL. 

Seems like the 6 dosage has worked but I've only got 6 follies (vs 18 2yrs ago eeekkk  !!). Originally EC was due monday but we were expecting it to go to weds as my response was slow. However, now 4 of the follies have grown quite big & 2 need to grow a bit more, EC may now be on Sunday a day early so pregnyl tomorrow night? All will be clearer tomorrow.

Fozi, how are your extra jabs going, the needles looked really big, so hope you are ok ??

Sorry no other personals, love &   to all

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

Well, had my dilapan on weds, was painful to put in (esp as I felt my bladder was about to rupture it was sooo full as the dr was making me drink loads as I wasn't full enough) and hurt to remove, but the 4 hrs even though boring and very uncomfortable weren't as painful as I was expecting. The 1st 2 hrs were the worst, but after that it was just really uncomfortable. I was so pleased when it was time to remove it! It had expanded a lot so I assume it's done it's job??! She didn't say much about what she thought when it was removed. 

Started injecting on weds pm - finding it quite painful. Anyone else finding this or am I being a wuss?!  

Blood test tomorrow so will know how things are. I am feeling twingey pains every now and again.

KJP - Congrats on your successful blastocyst transfer!  I am   for you and thinking     

Olivia - congrats on your 12 embies!!! How are they doing today? How are you feeling? Hope not so sore now?

Helen - where abouts in herts are you? My acupuncturist is lovely, can give you her details also if you need. How are your doing on your injecting?

J&S - COngrats to you on your blastocyst transfer also - hope your feeling   and I am    for you!

Paula - any signs of your af yet? Mine took about 3 days to show after stopping the primolut

Bigfish - glad your appt went well and you were happy with the clinic  

Wrightie - glad the 6 dosage has been working for you, remember that it's not the quantity it's the quality and I'll be   for you that you have some great eggs inside them! Have you heard anymore on when they expect EC to be?

Fozi - how are you? Any idea on ET yet?

I'm off to friends for dinner now, DH is out tonight so friend is going to inject me as I can't do it to myself!!  

Chat to you all later.

N xx


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hallo All

Very sorry for the long absence but I have been keeping track of all the good progress on the site during my 2WW and its great to see everyone doing so well.

I just wanted to let you know we got a BFP and are cautiously optimistic but really cant believe it. I even asked the clinic if I could test late so I could have the weekend to recover.

HCG levels were good according to the docs so we just need to sit tight. It feels so odd having to wait 2 weeks before we know anything further but the clinic dont want to see you again unless they think there's a prob. So we'll stay put and hold our breath!

 to you all.
OT1xx


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I just wanted to add a very BIG thank you to all the PMs sent to me even when I wasnt on the board, it really was incredibly kind of you girls to remember me. thank you.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

OT1 - CONGRATULATIONS!!     A BFP - What wonderful news!  Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months!  It is amazing that everyone on this thread has got a BFP since I started lurking here.  Quite brilliant results and I think it makes it the luckiest thread around!!

Nikki - I am really pleased that the Dilipan wasn't quite as bad as you thought.  At least it's over now.  I find some injections a bit sore and others just seem to glide in.  The after sting is sometimes a bit yeowch!  I am based in St Albans ... whereabouts are you?

Wrightie - sounds like it is all going well and EC a day early can't be a bad thing!  Why do they want to see you every day - is it because some of the larger follicles are getting close to popping?

Paula - doing the  af dance for you!   

Olivia - how did you get on with your embie grading?

Jo - try and take things a bit easy!  Excellent news that you also have 2 blasto frosties too!

Well I went in today for my first scan.  There were 8 follies (6 gooduns and a couple of junior ones which might or might not grow in time!) which I was averagely pleased about.  As I said to the Dr, you always hope there will be more!  Now I have had a chance to sit down and ponder things though I am pretty happy.  My E2 has risen from 263 to 1660 over the last 3 days which I am delighted about.  Obviously being on full dose Menopur makes a BIG difference!  Back on Monday for my next scan.

Take care all

H
x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Fabulous news OT1 -   . You must be so thrilled. Make sure you still take things easy. Did the 2WW seem to go on for ages for you? Only 3 days since ET and it seems like a lifetime!!
Congrats again on your BFP - gives us all lots of hope  

Love Kjp xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

OT1 - That's  absolutely   fantastic! I am sooo pleased for you           

That's made my day as I have been having a loopy time (having spilled my pineapple juice all over myself and the bed TWICE and then smashed a dish just before my boss decided to pop round for a cup of tea!)

Now begins another 2WW for your scan  

Jo


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening all.

Good to hear from our lovely 2WW ladies, Jo & KJP its such a drag being on the 2WW. Jo made me   with the pineapple juice incident !!

OT1, Soooo thrilled for you with your BFP. It is just the most amazing & fantastic news.      ing for you in your wait for your scan. 

Fozi bear, good luck for monday  

Helen, 8 follies at your 1st scan. You lucky lucky lady  sounds like you are doing really well. Your E2 levels sound great. Ours was 1616 so very close to yours (on day 3 it was 183 eeek!). I found out something really useful the other day. The no of thousands of E2 roughly corresponds to the no of eggs you will have. eg 8000 = 8 eggs. You may have more or less follies. So if you had 10 follies it might mean two are empty, or 6 follies might mean you have some extra eggs. 

Do you know how many BFPs we've had on this thread? I'm trying to remember them all...?

Nikki, Well done for the dialapan. Brave girlie   I found the jabs got less stingy over time & also if they were done really slowly.

We've had an interesting day, we had a whizzy quick & curt scan with the younger lady dr who I think had arrived really late for work & was very rushed. She found an extra folly but was only 12mm, the other 6 are over 17mm so a good size. 3 are over 20mm & I think its these that they are being cautious of triggering ovulation. The Dr thought EC would be on monday, but the call tonight showed my LH levels had increased from 3.9 to 9.2 so we did the pregnyl shot at 9pm tonight & EC is on sunday! My E2 was 6500, so I'm really hoping for 6 lovely eggies.

Anyway love to all & sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm  ing for some good eggs on sunday & some special romantic moments with them & my DH little swimmers   

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

OT1 - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
You must be so happy! I'm thrilled for you and as the others have said it gives us lots of hope to hear of all the bfp's that have been happening.

Helen - I live in Hatfield - we're practically neighbours!  Great news on the 6 good sized follies, and possibly a few more! I'll be in on mon too for my 1st scan.

J&S - that did make me laugh too about the pineapple juice - that's something i'd do on a normal day so lord knows how i'll be after EC!!!

Wrightie - ooh, good luck for EC on sunday, will be thinking of you and   you have lots of great eggs! I think DH has been putting a little too much pressure on the needle once it's been inserted... got my friend's hubby to do it for me tonight and wasn't half as painful! I asked him if I could book him in for the next week  

Night everyone, speak soon.

N xx


----------



## OT1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone, it doesnt feel real! 

KJP - The 2WW actually went quite quick for me, the first 5 days I just rested and tried to get over it all and was absolutely convinced it hadnt worked. Last week was odd as we got snowed in so I had an extra Monday off with DH at home too which was most unusual. Ended up going back to work then on the Weds (8 days before test date) and it was SUCH a relief. I was driving myself crazy at home and being in work made me feel like an adult again and not a human growbag!

The last few days of this week did drag I must admit, just wanting to get some closure. In the end, its opened up a whole new avenue of waiting!!

Not many symptoms, just AF pains all the time. I wonder if being on the prednisilone means my body isnt reacting to the changes?? Either way, it all feels a bit surreal at the mo.

Great news on all the stimming. Wrightie, will be thinking of you.

Love to all.

OT1


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Wrightie  - Just wanted to wish you all the best for EC tomorrow. I hope you get some lovely eggs   

Jo


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wrightie - just wanted to wish you all the VERY BEST for tomorrow.  GOOD LUCK!  

Love

H
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovely ladies and Gent.

OT1 OMG!!!!!    what fab news. i am so happy for you. 
All the ladies who are on there 2ww, hope that all is going well for you.  
Nikpix- am so glad that the dilapan wasnt too horrible for you. hopefully you wont be needing it again.  

A very "down and out" post coming so please feel free to scroll past it!  
Havent posted or a few days....... have been feeling so rough thanks to the ghastly gestone injections. have been taking them for 4 days now and today was the first day i didnt cry    (well, almost!) . the needles are so long and the nurse warned me that my thighs would eventually start to swell........... well they have already!      they hurt so much last night that i couldnt lie on my side. ( AND if a certain female person from my DH's family tells me one more time that i should put on weight, i am going to scream, i feel like she is implying that thats the reason i am not getting preggers/and why i am finding the gestone so difficult )  i know i sound major paranoid, feel free to tell me to stop being so stupid! 
i have to take these things for just over 2 weeks and if all goes well, then i will have to take them until the 12th week of pregnancy  

I am so sorry for posting such a poo poo post, especially as we have had such fab news on here lately,  just had to get it off my chest, i promise i will be good from now on.

Going in for ET on monday. embryologist will call in the morning (monday) to let me know if the embies have survived the thaw    .
Lots of     and     to everyone
Fozi
p.s Wrightie, i have a feeling that i sent you a message thinking that it was sunday TODAY and that you have already had your EC. i am def going


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

  Well, had my 1st blood test yesterday am and the dr called me in the avo to say my E2 level was 824 - I have to cut down to 2 vials of menopur now. Does anyone know is this good or bad? Don't understand all this!

Wrightie - have been thinking of you all weekend, really hope and   today goes well.

Fozi - thank you, I'm so glad it's over and done with! 
Sorry to hear you're feeling rough of these injections   - what do they do? Is it the injection itself that causes swelling or the after effects? Is there anything you can do to help the pain? Sounds horrible. 
Can you numb the area first before injecting? Or how about putting arnica cream on your injection sites? Or taking arnica tablets? I've found this really helpful so far with the injection and the blood sites, works really well - had a major bruise from my blood test yest, put arnica on it about 6 times alll through yest and much less painful this morning. (Maybe you know all this already?!) Or heat packs? Sorry those are my only ideas... probably not too helpful!  

OT1 - I think I'd be the same if it ever happens - would probably keep pinching myself to check it's not one of my dreams again! Glad to hear the 2ww went quickly for you. I think it'll be the longest wait ever, after iui the 2ww seemed never ending days of worry so this must be 10 times worse! Was this your 1st cycle of ivf? So lovely to hear positive news  

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Wrightie- keeping everything crossed for you today.  

Nikpix- i am not quite sure what to say regarding your blood test    . one thing you can be sure of is that the clinic will def be trying to get the balance perfectly right for you.  i am pretty sure that i was on two vials of menopur on my last cycle, i think that is the standard dose, so i guess it should be seen as a positive measure! 
Thank you for your lovely advice on making the injections better for me   . i totally agree with you on the arnica cream/tablets.  the reason i am taking gestone is cos last time i started to bleed on day 11 post ET.  the lovely Mr. S    said these would ensure that i didnt bleed. (they are also given to women to sustain pregnancies).  the reason they are so painful is that they are oil based..... i have to pop them in my bra for 5 mins beforehand for them to warm up    its such a palava, i have to make sure i havent jabbed a vein and then have to alternate with a hot and cold compress as soon as i have taken the syringe out ......... followed by vigourous massaging.      if i remember correctly, i think the nurse said that the muscles start to expand as they absorb the medication  (each night's injection is equal to a WHOLE month of medication) . 
its such a pain, but just another thing on the list which i have to do in the hope of getting a BFP eventually in the end   .

hope that everyone is enjoying their weekends.  
ta ta for now
Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all

Thank you all for the best wishes, I was really touched  

Fozi you poor poor thing.    The needles did look nasty I can't believe you are having such a tough time. The things we put ourselves through for such an amazing result. Also you pretty soon forget (or maybe thats just me    !!) but that doesn't helpease the pain now. You are very brave & really deserve a lovely BFP. Really thinking &   for you that the defrost goes well & you have a lovely little embie on board tomorrow  

So we had our EC this morning. We got 4 lovely little eggies & we are   ing like never before that we get one lovely embie & it gets returned safely to us so it can get lovely & sticky. We've been told to call between 11&1 to find out ... I think 10:59 I'll be ringing, so everyone stay off the phones please at that time, so I get a hotline through to the embryologists    !!

Massimo did the EC & everyone was on really good form, especially Rita  .We briefly discussed our previous successful EC 2 years ago (tomorrow) with Massimo & he said we had 14 eggies before, so a bit of difference & he thinks something must have happened (having a DD? 3 days in HDU with pre-ecamplsia maybe ??), but we aren't dwelling on it. We are     only in this house! I'd be happy if we get an ET on day 3 as we may not get many embies so returning them to the mothership as soon as possible would be my preferred option.

Anyway love,    &   to all. Please   & send us lots of   thoughts for our 4 lovely little eggies & my DH little boy swimmers have a wicked party tonight  & get on fabulously   

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello!

Wrightie- 4 eggies is fab! well done   . i cant believe that tomorrow is the date you had your previous EC    thats def a good sign! Glad to hear that Rita was there, she really makes me laugh, i hope she will be in tomorrow.  keeping everything crossed for you and    that the eggies and swimmers start getting jiggy with it, pronto!  
sending you lots of     ,    , and      . Thank you also for your kind wishes, really means a lot. this time tomorrow   i will be a cowboy walking PUPO!!  


Night night everyone ( gonna go listen to cd and stuff for tomorrow)
Lots of     
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wrightie - 4 perfect, fabulous eggs!  Hurrah - definitely quality over quantity but quality nonetheless!  Let's hope your DH's little boys are making fabulous music as we speak!  

Mrs Bear - the very best of luck for tomorrow - I will be thinking of you.  Sorry to hear about the horrific time you are having with your injections - they sound ghastly!

Nikki - I'm in tomorrow for a scan so might see you there!  My appointment is for 11am.  Can't believe we live so close to each other.  With regard to your E2 numbers question, I can't really answer but they obviously think you are responding a little too well and have cut down your dose.  

Cheers all

H
xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Evening!

Fozi - all the best for tomorrow, hope that everything goes smoothly for you. You deserve it. 

Wrightie - congrats on your EC today. Lots and lots of     for your news tomorrow am. Hope DD gave you an easy time when you got home. We had family tea party for my DD's 3rd birthday (which is on Tues) today

Nixpix and Helen - I'm in tomorrow am so might see you! I'm also from St Albans Nixpix!

Jo - see you in the morning. Hopefully we are both doing OK! Can't believe its only 5 days in!

Lots of love
K xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All!

Congratulations OT1!  

Fozi, hope all went well today.

Wrightie, hope those eggs are becoming embies as we speak.

Nik, Any more blood tests, how are your levels?

Thanks for the rain dance Helen! Finally arrived today. Any date for egg collection?

Af arrived so went for my scan and they said lining was still too thick and that there was a cyst so to come back on Wed. The older lady also said that they never start injections on Mondays anyway.


So more waiting!!

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

wow so much news on this board  i can't keep up - love hearing how you are all getting on. OT1 that is the most amazing news congrats 

mr bigfish am in awe of your gynae/IF speak already hope mrs fish is v proud of you chatting to us all.

we are coming back in tomorrow to see mr s to hopefully start our cycle as long as we can do it without donor sperm back up as we can't get the right one and have a mental block about it which will only really overcome if we know DHs testicular sperm aren't able to make any embies - in the mean time am just having lots of PMA that we will be able to have DHs baby and mr s will help us......

fozi, wrightie, suzieE KJP, helen and everyone else thank you for all your minute by minute comments about what you are going through and what it is like - am nervous but excited about starting and you are really helping me get ready. Our GP sadly can't prescribe the drugs on teh NHS having said he could, but we will need the cheapest but quality supplier - where have you guys used?? does it take long once you have the script from the clinic??

hope you are all ok and lot of   
LOl
C


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Yikes, there is so much going on here, its tough for a fish, no matter how big to follow all the news here

Ceciliab - thanks for the compliment on my ability to converse with you all (shhh don't tell my mates) & good luck & keep up the PMA

Congrats OT1 - fab news 

Paulaleej - good news on getting started - will be really keen to see your progress

Wrigtie - Really hoping you got it together last night & the 4 are busy cooking

Fozi - Hope those darn injections are ok....and things are still going according to plan

Helen - Hope your follies are doing their thing...with a few nice eggs nestling inside

And above all ....lots of   to everyone on here


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening everyone,

OT1 - Congrats!!!!!!! The best news ever!!    I am so happy for you! When is your first scan? Did you get your HCG bloods back yet?

Wrightie - I was thinking about you yesterday! I had my ET on Sunday as well so was wondering if I could see you there   Congrats on 4 eggs!! I hope there is a lot of love going on between your lovely eggs and DH swimmers! Sending you     

Fozi - how did it go today? Was thinking about you. Sorry you felt down about all these injections, hope it will get a little better?    

Jo, KJP - how are you girls feeling?? Anything unusual?? 

Paula - glad af arrived. Good luck for Wednesday scan!    

Nikki, Helen - how did your appointments go today?

My news - I had 6 blasts in the end (from 12 embies) and 2 of them have been returned safely to me on Sunday. Dr R did a great job! 2ww starts today...  I am resting today and tomorrow but thinking about going back to work on Wednesday.. Do you think it's too early? I am scared and excited and have no idea what to expect  

Love

Olivia xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi ladies

my mac has been broken all day so sorry for a late post as its just started working ...

we had 3 out of the 4 fertilise !!! I couldn't believe it !!! ET maybe tomorrow or weds dependent on how many there are & quality etc .. no point in trying to go to blasto with 3, I just want them back inside me. Hate them sitting in a lab.

sorry no personals, off to bed incase its ET tomorrow ....

Wrightie xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post as I am knackered and bed is calling!!  

Had my 1st scan today, I have 16 follicles!! Most are good sizes, think a couple were smaller but could poss grow bigger by EC time.

Had another blood test, haven't had call tonight though, so assume I was to stay on the 2 vials!!?

Wrightie - so glad 3 have fertilised and you are feeling ok, fingers and everything crossed for your ET.

Olivia - Congrats on the 6 blasts! And glad to hear 2 are safely where they should be, hope they make a good home in there!   I think you just have to take it easy and decide for yourself when you feel up to going back to work. I've planned to have a few days off after also, but if I feel ok maybe I'll go back sooner? Just see how you feel. 

Bigfish - How are things woth you and Mrs Bigfish? When do you go back for further appts?

Paula - Glad af arrived, suddenly time seems to fly after this and you're almost at EC - all goes so quickly from here. Sorry to hear you have a cyst, hope it's not there when you go back in on weds!

Cecilia - I asked the same question about the drugs, most seemed to reccommend Healthcare at Home who I used, the drugs came to about £500 for everything, saved us a lot of money and they were very efficient. Once we got the prescription from hosp, sent it to them and they organised the delivery within 2 days. They can do it next day, depending on when they receive it. They don't deliver mondays, we had our delievered on a sat which was very convenient but had to pay another £15 - not much really in the scheme of things!! The cold items arrived well packed, and very cold.

KJP - nice to hear we have a little herts group!! How are you feeling?

Fozi - how are you feeling today? Hope feeling a little less painful.

Helen - how was your appt today?

Speak again tomorrow, I'm off to take my spray again, then slleep if DH doesn't keep me up snoring, and if the cats decide to actually get off the bed so I can get in!!

N xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wrightie - excellent news!! 3 lovely embies - congrats!! How are you feeling after EC?  

Nikki - congrats with 16 follies! If they don't call by 7pm you have to call the emergency line and ask them.. I am sure you are ok with 2 ampules last night but later in your stimms it's really important to talk to the nurse every night. Your E2 levels must be getting high now (all 18 follicles are producing estrogen) and they may monitor you closer to make sure you don't get to 20,000 level. PM me if you have more questions - I had the same story - 16 follicles on my first scan.. 

Speak later 

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Lovely Ladies and Gent.

Wow!!    you guys are all super busy!!!  
Am going to make this brief (for once!!    )  as i am supposed to be keeping my feet up.  

Olivia- congrats on being pupo!!!! how are you feeling?  its so exciting!.  we are really close for our testing dates! . about you going back to work....... i think you need to do whats best for you.  everyone does different things, the last thing you need right now is to start worrying/feeling guilty  - cos you need to relax girl!    whatever you decide will be the right choice.  

had my FET yesterday. as we walked in, lovely Mr.S said that he wanted to do the procedure (i must have gone on at him last time about wanting him to do it !    )    it took longer than last time and seemed a bit trickier (due to me having a backward tilting womby bit) .  nurses and embryologist were fab.  we had one blastocyst put back under the advice of doc.S due to my smallish build.
so now the dreaded wait (and in my case, constant knicker analysis   ) begins!

sorry for lack of personals, will catch up later.
   
Fozi
p.s have finally relented, and am now doing injections on my   which i have to admit, do not hurt half as much as my thighs!


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Olivia - how are you feeling today? Hope getting lots of rest?! 

Thanks for that, I didn't even think of calling the emerg no. Did you end up staying on the 2 vials for the rest of the stimms then? I called today and am waiting for someone to call  me back. I've got to go back in tomorrow for another scan, and i assume another blood test? Also meeting the anaesthetist. What does this invlove? Is it just going over the procedure of EC?

Fozi - so pleased to hear all went well yesterday and you have a great blast on board. Will be   for you that all goes well. Glad to hear injections are hurting less! Get lots of rest, 

N xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Fozi - welcome to PUPO club! It's interesting the embryologist suggested one embryo for me as well but I am so stubbun. They gave me 50% success rate with one and 75% with two.. Risk of twins is between 30-40%. We thought a lot about it and decided to go for two. Was dreaming of having twins since I was a little girl   How tall are you by the way?   

Nikki - yes, I stayed on 2 and even zero towards the end.. Yes, you will have a blood test tomorrow after your scan. Did you have a lot of "yes" in the blue form? Any health issues? That could be a reason to meet with anaest. in advance. I only met him on EC day so not sure about it. Makes sense to ask the nurse hun  

It's strange but I am feeling great   Energetic, I eat all day (appetite is back   but I guess it's the fact my ovaries started to get down in size.. I am a little worried about luck of symptoms, but OT1 said she had none and got BFP? 

PUPO girls, what can we do to help implantation apart from eating pineapple (Wrightie's advice)?

I am off to bed, found it hard to relax! 

Olivia xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

sorry I haven't visited lately. Loads of work to catch up with! I see there are loads of news.

Olivia and Fozi, congratulations on being PUPO. Wow, blastocysts on board, well done!!!   you get your deserved   Just a piece of advice girls: you know how much I obsessed over symptoms (or lack of). Well, it really means nothing. Only the test will tell you the outcome!!

 OT1, I'm really happy for you!

Wrightie, 3 out of 4 is an excellent fertilization ratio. Well done. Good luck with your ET!!!

 ceciliab, Nikpix, bigfish, paulaleej, kjp, helenp and everyone else I missed!

I had my first scan today. Well we have one healthy heartbeat, and everything measures right for its "age" (roughly 7 weeks). 

The other one, however, is rather small, more than 10 days behind, and there is a slow heartbeat. The lady Dr said we will only know at the next scan if it will survive or not.

So mixed feelings and scared that something could happen to the other one.

 babydust

Alra XXX


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Quick hello!

Lots of news and mails. I have come down with a nasty sickness bug and gutted it is happening at such an important time. Halfway through 2WW now and its going on forever. Others in my family have the bug it so its not just early signs!!

Will do personals when up and about again - just hoping this doesn't affect anything  

Welcome to the 2WW Olivia and Fozi!!

Alra - keeping everything crossed for you. 

hello everyone else - will mail again tomorrow

Love kjp xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Nik for the drug info - have emailed that company and hope they can sort us out - the prices at the ACU are eye watering! We went into see Mr S today, all worked up about the donor backup sperm with the whole speil of what we were gonig to say in our heads, and he was completely lovely and said basically "no worries if you don't want the donor and understand the risks then we can freeze the eggs for you no probs" and AF arrived today so we are starting and have OST on thursday so exciting 

Alra   hope you are ok, and get through to your next scan, am thinking of you hun.

Everyone on the 2WW good luck and   I hope I will be joining you in a few weeks   if they get sperm on the EC day
Have to dash as DH is yelling at me to unpack the shopping
LOL
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening everyone

Had a good rest this afternoon ( in between opeing th door to the estate agent who is selling our flat for us    )

Olivia- fellow PUPO! how are you feeling? i must say you sound a lot better than me.    hope that you are resting too! as for any symptoms/lack of, i would just ignore any signs. i drove myself nuts last time..... i agree with Alra, only the test stick tells the truth   . as for the SET . i usd to think that twins would be fab (still do) but both the embryologist and lovely Mr.S said that my frame is quite small, both in weight and height- i am 5ft 2 1/2 (the half bit means a lot to me!     )  i think you were right to go with your instinct ( although, i dont want it to happen, but if this cycle doesnt work for me then we are going to go for 2 frosties) 

Alra- i am   that your smaller one catches up real soon and next time you go, there are 2 strong hearbeats .  

Cecilia- great that AF arrived today and i am happy that you have been reasured by the lovely Mr.S . Good Luck  

KJP-sorry to hear that you have been unwell especially at this time. the sicky bug is horrible.  i hope that you feel fine and dandy real soon. i am sure that it wont affect the outcome but you could call the clinic to hear it from them to reassure you further? 

Wrightie-   hope that all went well today and you are having a good rest. 

Nikpix- 16 follies is fabulous!!    when do you think your EC will be?

Bigfish- hello! what is the next step for you and Mrs.Bigfish?

Paulaleej- good luck with your scan on weds,   i am sure the cyst would have shrunk, i too devloped one this cycle and it started to shrink after a while.

Helen- how are you doing?

  to everyone

    and   
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies and gent

Fozi - fantastic news that you have one on board now. I am thinking really    thoughts for you.

C - Wonderful that you are starting now and I am delighted that Mr S was so cool about the donor sperm issue .... I am sure that is a lot off your mind.

K - Great to meet you and Jo at the clinic the other day.  I was stuck there for another 2 hours after you left ......... it was a real go slow day!  All the Drs were looking a bit stressed.  Sorry you have gone down with the winter vomiting bug - I have had lots of friends down with it.  

Alra - I am keeping everything crossed that your second little one's heartbeat picks up for you.  

Olivia - I'm really pleased you are feeling really well again.  Not long to go until your wait is over!  Wow - you were given really good odds by the embryologist - you must be delighted.

Wrightie - Well done with 3 beautiful embies!  See your quality eggies did their thing!

Nikki - 16 embies ... WOW!  That is a fantastic number.  I don't know what was happening last night but my call was really late and left on my mobile answer phone even though I specifically asked for it to be my home number as I have no reception on my mobile at home (yeh I know - rubbish really!).  

Paula - you are nearly at the off!  It really does fly by once you start.

Mr Bigfish - nice to hear from you.

As for me, when I was eventually seen the other day everything was fine - 6 larger follies and the 2 junior ones still going strong.  I have a little way to go as my biggest follies were only 15mm at the time and the smallest 13mm.  I had a really strong burst of acupuncture today to try and hurry them up a bit!  Egg collection was originally planned for Friday and I think that may still stand.  I am in tomorrow for a scan and bloods so we shall see!  I was very pleased that my lining was 12mm (but not yet great quality) already so at least that shouldn't be an issue.

Sorry if I have missed anyone off the personals.

Love

H
xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies ...  

My goodness its very busy on here!! I've lost this msg twice now with my rubbish mac crashing so will be brief(ish)  

Alra, honey I hope you are ok. It sounds like you've had a tough day today with your scan, I can't imagine the mixture of feelings you must be experiencing.   ing for you & your little ones... When is your net scan ?

Olivia, Hey Pupo lady. Shame I missed you on sunday. I think it was all EC's when I was in. Did you see a fellow lady patient walking around in a gown & high heels ??    Hope it wasn't you     ?? I agree with Fozi you should do what is right for you & less stressful. I'm a big rest girl, but I love the chance of some extra kip!!  

KJP, Poor you honey being poorly. Just keep your pecker up & try to look after yourself. I'm sure it will have no impact on you now. But if you are worried have you called the clinic for some advise??

Paula, Hope your scan goes well tomorrow & the cyst has shrunk. Fingers crossed  

Fozi, Have you sold your flat yet Mrs Pupo ?? Sorry it was so painful for you having the ET, but lucky you having Mr S   doing the do. You couldn't be in better hands.

Helen, looks like you have got some lovely follies growing there. You've still got lots of time as I think we got 3mm growth over night on some & if they think you need longer they'll give you longer. Strap a hot water bottle to your tummy to increase blood flow, & acupuncture is just the best. When is your next scan??

Mr Bigfish, good to hear you are still swimming around 

Cecilia, great AF has arrived. Hope baseline goes well & you are jabbing away very soon ...  

Well today we were surprised (& very happy) to learn that all 3 embies were all doing well & were - above average, good & top quality, so they are leaving it another day as they can't call it on the top 2 yet. So day 3 tomorrow (weds) may be the day, or if not just continue day by day. I just feel a bit empty    without them. I hate them sitting in the lab. I guess its part maternal instinct & part control freak    I know I'm bonkers. But PMA is the order of the day & had a good pre ET acupuncture session today.

Love &   &   to all ... sorry if I've missed anyone

 Wrightie xxx

ps. clexane   .... er what ? DH has improved his technique today so no bouncing needles, but oouuuch & wicked bruises!!!


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wrightie - HURRAH I am so pleased your embies are doing so well!  It looks like you will be going to blast!  As far as I am concerned Clexane is evil.  I had it for 14 weeks when expecting DS and the bruising was unbelievable.  I didn't rub the spot or do anything I wasn't supposed to but just couldn't get away without the dreadful sting and hideous bruise.  So ...... no advice there I'm afraid apart from the fact that I had 3 miscarriages previously without using clexane and using it carried my son with no problems to 2 weeks past term!    

Cheers

H
x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Wrightie- Hello Mrs.   smashing news about your little ones. i can totally understand that you just want to get on with it now.  as for our "home sweet home"  someone was supposed to come round tomorrow for the estate agent website pics (it only went on the market on Saturday!) but we have an offer on it already. although this is great, the vendor who's house we are buying hasnt shifted yet!   so have no idea whats happening. DH is not impressed with the vendor's estate agent, so i think we should all take cover today!  

This clexane sounds awful  
Helen- you are a brave lady for taking it for 14 weeks . (am so sorry about your miscarriages   ) 

as for me, i am looking like a chicken with hocks burns! i tell you, if i was being sold in a supermarket, no-one would buy me.  

Hope everyone is well. i really should stop getting on FF and stay on the sofa, but i am addicted! 

ta ta for now!
 
Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!!   

Well I'm still at home today! All 3 little embies have gone on to 8 cells & are all excellent quality. I'm so nervous as last time they started strong & then started slowing so every morning is a bit nerve wracking. DH has been at home for the last 2 mornings waiting to see if we are going in for ET & then he packs himself off to work after the call. Its all a bit tense    . Lets see what happens tomorrow ...    

Helen, Sorry about your miscarriages but that is amazing how clexane worked for you with your DS. So theres 1st hand experience that it works, but for 14 weeks!?? eek !!!   It is def. worth it. My tummy isn't so bruised from last night so I think DH is improving, but that sting is a bit sharp afterwards    !! How long are you planning to take it for this time ??

Fozi Bear Battery Chicken, poor you. Hock burns were never a good look  , but I'm sure if you were mashed into chicken nuggets nobody would ever know!!    Well done on the offer on your flat, bummer   on the chain being slow. Make sure you are getting lots of rest & not running around after estate agents   Are you impatient like me who wants everything done yesterday ?? ( & am already planning & scheming about doing an early HPT. I am sooooo naughty the    would tell me off !!!)

Love &   &  
 Wrightie xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Wrightie, how exciting! 3 going so well, you must be on tenterhooks every minute, just waiting. Tomorrow may be the day.

Fingers crossed Fozi, this is an exciting time, that was a brave decision to put back one.   Well Done. Fingers crossed it is sticking  . Your house sold fast in this market, wow you do have a lot on your plate.

Good Luck Helen, hope those follies are coming on nicely.

Olivia, great odds for you, hope that they are coming on and sticking.  

I went today and there was no mention of the cyst and I didn't mention it either! I finally started the stimming so feel excited. I had dd with me though for some of it. I hope that I understood everything as it was aright old rush. 
Does those vials of menopour have to be in the fridge? Where did I get that idea from?
It was so busy today, no seats totally packed.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey there,

Wrightie - you made my laugh!!    High heels, you are joking? Definitely wasn't me! I was there after 1pm on Sunday and I guess high heels lady has left as well.. Congrats with all 3 embies are doing so well, they may go to morula or pre-morula stage by tomorrow? It's excellent and I    you get both of them back tomorrow  

Paula - only Pregnyl need to be in the fridge, don't worry about Menopur. Great news to start stimming! Good luck!   

Fozi - everything is crossed about your flat, you are one tough lady to go through IVF and to sell a property in the credit crunch - all in the same time!!   
It's only day 3 past ET today... definitely going to work tomorrow. I am just trying to find things to do at home and can't get any rest. All I have to do at work is to sit on my a** all day anyway.  

Alra - I    you will see 2 strong heartbeats on your next scan! Loads of    hun  

Helen - sorry to hear about your miscarriages..  I hate Clexane but if it works I will close my eyes and do it. Great news about your follies and it sounds like they are growing nicely! And very good news about the lining, well done  I   all goes well and you get EC on Fri like planned!

Clexane ladies - In instructions of Clexane it said that we should inject it in the tummy but I spoke to the nurse today and she said we can inject it in the leg if we like! I think it will be much better, I hate injections in the tummy.. Also ACU likes to use Clexane up to 10weeks of pregnancy but it depends on blood test results - your platelet count can go too low  

KJP - sorry to hear about the bug, hope you are feeling better now hun  

I did my FBC bloods today, they will call if any issues. Still feeling nothing   But you are right girls - it means nothing.. Oh, by the way - PUPOs, no hot baths please until preg test! They don't tell you that but I asked..   

Lots of love

Olivia xx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry Ladies and Gent another short 'me' post but need any advice going..   

8 days since transfer of 2 blasts and been bleeding all day. Absolutely gutted. Anyone experienced this before. Not at all hopeful. In clinic tomorrow to be given another injection to take for the next few days and then an early blood test.
Sounds a stupid question but I'm new to all this - could you lose one and not the other or is likely that both have not made it.

Love a very down k xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

KJP - so sorry to hear that! I don't know - my first IVF as well. I heard you have to lie down and stay down until bleeding stops. My mum almost lost me (heavy bleeding at 6 weeks) but that's what doctors told her to do and it worked..

I    bleeding will stop. Is it heavy? What about implantation bleeding? Too late to be that? Stay strong hun    . I am sending you     and thinking of you

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Everyone

Kjp- i am so sorry that you are bleeding. the important thing is as olivia said, right now to put your feet up. stick cushions under your ankles and stay there as much as you can. my mum told me to do the same when i started bleeding on day 10 last time. it may well be an implantation bleed. at least you are going in tomorrow so you can relay your concerns to them and ask about what happens when there are 2 embryos and you have bleeding. its so frustrating,but you just have to wait, my lovely as it may well stop.  
am thinking of you and sending you lots of      and   .
hang in there little ones!  

Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

K

Hun I'm really sorry about the bleeding  .  Please try not to stress about it though 'cos it is not necessarily the end of anything.  I had a few incidents of this with my successful pregnancy (Drs put it down to Clexane and implantation in the end ie the heparin thins the blood and makes implantation bleed much heavier).  When I actually miscarried bleeding was more like prolonged spotting for the first week or so.  Just try and rest and see what tomorrow brings.  I'm thinking of you.

Love

H


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you lovely ladies - will keep you posted. Sorry to have posted a downer message after so much positive news in recent days.

Hope everyone is feeling fine and looking after themselves.

   for all follies, embies and PUPO's

K xxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening everyone,

Olivia - Glad to hear you're resting and feeling good, and as everyone said already, lack of signs means absolutely nothing, so many people I know didn't have any when they were in early stages of pregnancy.   

Alra - so sorry to hear your worries over your 2nd one - I hope and   that your next scan goes well and they are both doing great

KJP - so sorry to hear you are bleeding - don't really know what to say to make you feel any better, as the others said all you can do is try to stay rested and see how things are tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and   it's nothing to worry about, hopefully it's implantation bleeding. Hope you're on the mend from your bug?  

Cecilia - Hope you have heard re your meds and they arrive quickly. Glad your appt went well. Good luck for you OST on thu!

Fozi - Glad to hear you're getting on better with your injections, although sounds like your poor   is battered.  
They're estimating next tuesday for EC, will know more on fri i hope. How are you feeling after ET? I've got everything crossed for you!     Hope things go well with your house also.

Helen - My call was really late last night too, monday was a nightmare there, was so late getting back to work! Were you sitting in the corner at the back behind reception? I noticed a couple of ladies chatting but wasn't sure if it was FF ladies! Good to hear you have some great follies there, fingers crossed the acupuncture helps things along a little. How did your scan go today?

Wrightie - fab news on your great embies!!!! I'm not looking forward to the clexane from what you've all said, I'm finding the menopur painful enough, but no pain no gain, and especially after Helen has said how it helped. I'm hoping and     your embies continue getting stronger and they can put then back at blast for you!!

Paula - glad to hear there was no mention of a cyst this time, when do you go back again?

Well, today I went in at 11.30 for appt with the anaesthetist. Only to be told after 15mins waiting that he'd looked at my notes and decided I didn't need to see him! Quite annoyed at that as I had to arrange extra cover at work and take more time off that I have to work back. Anyway, after that had to wait around for my scan, saw Dr Abramov who I've not seen before, but seemed very nice. So I have 13 good sized follies, and a few smaller ones. 
Lining though is only 6.5   Going to have to get my acupuncturist to help me with that on friday, no where near thick enough, although he wasn't too concerned as he said there's still a way to go. Been holding hot water bottle to me all day! 
My E2 level on mon was just over 2,000 and today it was just over 5,000. So staying on 2 vials menopur and back in on fri. Apparently if your levels are high and they suddenly reduce dose too much you can crash so they will see how things look on fri.

Not getting on too well with the vibromycin - making my tummy very unhappy!!

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry if I've left anyone out, and KJP I'm really   everything will be ok for you xx

N xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Lovely Ladies and Gent

Wrightie-    hope everything is tickety boo and coming along nicely.

Kjp-   thinking of you, hope you get some reassuring news today.

Nikpix- what a pain having to go in and then be told that the anaesthetist doesnt need to see you.    13 good folies is fab! and Dr. A is right about your lining, its amazing how much it can change in just a few days, it will get there dont you worry and if it doesnt, they will just up your dose for a bit or give you a patch and that will def do the trick    it did with me.

Olivia- hope work wasnt too tiring for you today    the "not having hot baths" is def an important thing to remember and i am sure that the same applies to hot water bottles for PUPO ladies. 

  and   to everyone else, hope that you are all doing well.

I am sorry but i have got a "not so nice" bit to follow.............  I have been feeling quite down and almost teary.  
  i was wondering if there was anyone who has had an experience of a failed ivf cycle and then had more treatment? i am sorry to sound so negative but as i have experienced the devastation before, i just cant seem to get it out of my head.    i am trying so hard to be positive (listening to relaxation cd etc)  but its only day 3 and i am already going mad. i am desperately trying to ignore any symptoms or twinges and i really need to just calm down........ does anyone have any tips/previous experience?
i think i am feeling worse because my DH is flying out to the phillipines on sunday and wont be back tll friday, and although i wont be testing for another 4 days after he comes back, last time i started bleedin on day 10 and i just couldnt face it happening again and him not being here. 
Sorry for being such a downer, especially when the thing i love most about us is that we are so positive, but i could really do with some help.

Fozi


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

At work so need to be brief

Kjp - so sorry to hear whats been going on....not much more to add other than fingers crossed & hope it all works out. There lots I dont understand, but sounds like its not the end so both Mr & Mrs bigfish have everything crossed for you

Fozi - sorry to hear your feeling a little low - we had a failed cycle what seems like ages ago but in fact was only 4 weeks ago & are just about to start treatment again. Same thoughts are running through our minds. But, I guess its one of belief. This whole game is not a certainty - thats the tough bit, but there are soo many positive posts here - and at other clinics that you somehow just have to believe that it will work - and I am sure it will. There will be times when you feel really confident, times when you dont but try to stay positive. Distract yourself as much as possible but be true to yourself - you cant hide the feelings you have. If all else fails - there is always chocolate   Fingers crossed & we will both be thinking about you - so hang in there       

Hi to all you lovely ladies as well - better get on with some work


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Bigfish

Thank you so much for your honest and helpful post.
I feel so guilty burdening everyone with my problem when you are all going through so much yourselves.
Everything you have said makes so much sense.
I am just going to have to find something to distract myself and think more positively.  chocolate def seems like a good idea!  

 to you and Mrs. Bigfish
  
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Fozi - I am so sorry you are feeling so down - it is such an emotional roller coaster.  I am afraid I have no experience as this is my first IVF and I always thought my IUI's wouldn't work anyway.  I am sending you lots of     and   for a great outcome for you.  Just because things didn't work out last time doesn't mean it won't this time and it is really early days at the moment.  DH going away is really bad timing for you when you probably need him at the moment.  Remember you have also got all sorts of hormones rushing around which are going to make you feel a little bit crazy.

Nikki - 13 good size follies is absolutely tremendous!  I am delighted for you  .  Yes that was probably us nattering beside the bin opposite reception the other day.  I was the lazy blonde with my backside nearly deposited in the bin and then you had KJP (blue coat) and the lovely Jo (brown coat).  It was absolutely chocca in there wasn't it!  I can only agree with you re the Vibromycin - phew it makes you feel ill fast!  I mentioned this to the nurse but she had never heard of this.  Pleased to hear I am not the only one with a weak stomach!  

KJP - how are you getting on honey?

Wrightie - how are those lovely embies today?  

Olivia - I don't think you can tell with pregnancy symptoms.  I knew every time I was pregnant BUT thought I was pregnant so many times when I wasn't!  Tee hee, you just can't tell!  

Paula - excellent news that you are starting.  I have a cyst on the rhs that is apparently always there but is sometimes mentioned and sometimes ignored!!  Pleased your cyst decided to be ignored the other day!

As for me, I was in yesterday morning.  It was so packed that I ended up having to stand.  I was scanned by Dr L who was absolutely lovely.  I take back anything I said about her dour demenour as yesterday she was positive, smiley and informative.  She thinks there are a definite 7 for egg collection.  They were ranging from 22mm to 14mm and my lining was a wonderful 15mm.  I had a strange acupuncture session the day before the scan where we really went for it with lots of electro acupuncture and I felt very strange and light headed afterwards.  Saying that, all my follies had grown about 7mm since the last scan so my acu lady obviously did something very right!  I am in at 8am tomorrow morning for eggie collection.  I will have to go out and buy some slippers as I don't possess any!  This is where the fun really starts ............

Love 

H
x


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all,

So much going on!

Wrightie - how are those embies shaping up? Any news on ET? The embryologists are so lovely when they talk you through everything aren't they.

Paula - its good your cyst was ignored the other day! How is the stimming going? Are the injections going smoothly?

Fozi - big big   . Things will be fine. Its so hard to be positive all the time isn;'t it on this mad rollercoaster but you are doing so well and I am sending you bubbles and   . Your DH will be back before you know it.

Olivia - are you managing to keep sane. the days go by so slowly don't they!

Jo - you OK? Thanks for your messages. Not long now!

Helen - lovely to meet you. All the best for EC tomorrow - will be thinking of you. Hope you have help on hand with DS when you get home. I had MIL which meant I could totally rest. Sounds like the acu worked a treat!!

Nikki - must have been at clinic the same time on Monday. Sorry we didn't realise! Hope you appointment goes well tomorrow - let us know how you are progressing. Acu is a good tonic too. 13 follies sounds fab.

Alra - you OK? Are you managing to take it easy? Hope you haven't got any bad symptons!

Bigfish - than you for your best wishes. I'm glad you see the power of chocolate!

Well things still not looking great here. Had first Gestone injection (eveil length needle) at ACU today and have 4 more to take. Will have a blood test on Monday. They are not too hopeful  . Feel so upset but trying to find an ounce of positivity just in case     . My lovely DS is also being induced with her baby tomorrow. Timing.

Lots of bubbles,   and  

Love K xxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All  ,

Don't know what I would do without all the support here.

Fozi  Sorry that you are down, it is so difficult to be relentlessly positive all the time isn't it?  Sometimes it is best to wallow for a bit and have a big old cry.  This feels never ending doesn't it? When it is all over and you have that baby in your arms, it will seem as though the time has gone so quickly. Chocolate and trashy magazines are needed. I like a slushy movie too and then I have an excuse to cry. So tough to be on your own too.  to you and  for good results.

kjp  So so sorry that you are having to go through this, what an awful weekend wait for you. There is that nugget of hope though.  for you. Keep strong.

Wrightie  ET today? Hope all went well if so and that you are resting up.

Olivia  Fingers crossed for you, every day must seem so long. Cannot wait until I am in your position though. 

Helen, it was mobbed there wasn't it? I was in the corridor bit with dd, had to wait an hour. She is obsessed with that water machine and keeps going over and trying to get water. I know that everyone thinks that she is about to burn her hand on the hot one and I feel all these disapproving glances. It is actually easier with her when I have to leave work as she is at child minders and I am on my own. Half term this week so no excuses to make at work and no cover to arrange.
All the very best for tomorrow, hope the slippers are lucky ones and bring you lots of eggs. 

Nik  Hope all goes well for tomorrow and that lining is thickened up.

I have my blood test on Saturday. I had a practice with opening those vials of dilute ( I wanted to be prepared) and wouldn't you know it? I really cut my thumb....badly and had blood everywhere.  What a klutz, hope that I have better luck tonight. 

Good Luck to you all.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Kjp-   i am so sorry that you had to be inflicted with the horrible geston injections (welcome to my world at the mo!    )
Mr.S    swears by them and assured me that i wouldnt bleed whilst taking them - i am    that it does the trick for you.  I was going to post on here saying that i was going to lie low for a few days and lurk in the back ground  (as i am just so tearful) , but i think its important that we are there for each other.   
Am sending you                               
and      that your little ones hang in there.
Thank you for your kind and motivational words- it is indeed all a rollercoaster and our emotions are the passengers! 
I am thinking of you (and hope that all goes well with your DS's delivery) . every time you feel low, just imagine us giving you a reassuring squeeze  
You make sure that you get lots of rest in the meantime.

Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just lost a whole post, cat decided to sit on the keyboard! -  

Fozi - So sorry to hear you're feeling down, I know it's so hard to stay positive, I always was too scared after IUI's just incase. This must be a million times worse, and it must be natural to worry after going through such an emotional time. 
But, there is no reason as to why it won't work this time round, and I can't believe the amount of positives that have come from our clinic since I started there. Try and stay as relaxed as poss I know it's easier said than done, and I agree with Bigfish, chocolate is always a good way to take your mind off things! It helps to get your feelings/worries off your chest, don't worry about not being positive on here, that's what we're all here for! Must be hard knowing DH is going away, but as you say it's only for a few days and before test date, and we're all here for you to help you through 
My boss' wife had loads of cycles, she never ovulated, ever, is older, and they've now had 2 kids from IVF. So just remember that it WILL happen, and I'm     for you that it works this time for you hun!    

Helen - Loads of   and luck for you EC tomorrow, 7 follies is great and your lining sounds amazing! I hope my acupuncture lady can work the same magic for me tomorrow. I'll be there at lunchtime for another scan and bloods, will be thinking of you and sending postive vibes your way! I thought it must have been FF ladies there on mon but I'm never sure if people just start recognising the same faces or if from here! I was also stading in the coridoor yesterday, no seats at all, always so busy. I felt better after the 2nd dose of the vibromycin yesterday, Dr A told me to take it with loads of water, and to stay sitting up for a couple of hrs before rather than take it just before bed and lie down and it seemed to work. My tummy was fine this morning. I'm never good with antibiotics with my stomach though, I don't think I've ever taken this many in such a short space of time!
Let us know how you get on tomorrow once you've recovered!

KJP - I'm so sorry you have to wait so long to find out what's happening, and that you're going through this. I'm really      for you that all will be ok.  

Paula - Thanks, hope your bloods are good on sat. How are you finding the injections? I've done that many times when opening them at work so I was prepared for it this time. Best way is to hold it with the blue dot facing you then snap at that point, don't snap higher up, also I hold a little cotton wool/cloth over it so if it does shatter, it does it into that rather than on your thumb! It really hurts, and bleeds a lot, I know what you mean!  

Wrightie - did you have your ET today? Hope all went well!

Olivia - hope you're feeling ok and   ?! Did you go back to work today in the end?

I seem to have less pain on my ovaries than the last few days, is this normal? Still have pains on/off but not so strong, the last few days I've been so uncomfortable, but seems to be much less today.
Hoping tomorrow they're going to tell me when EC will be for definite.

Did you all take the day after EC off work, or did you just have that day and go straight back? I would rather have my time off after ET really as I do lots of lifting in my job which I won't be able to avoid.

Have a good eve,

N xx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Fozi, darling - I am hearing you!! It will work, it's only question of time.   Like Big Fish and girls said the hardest bit is to relax and to find your own way to go through this..    

KJP - thinking of you and sending you lots of      to stop your bleeding. Keep your spirits and feet up for next 4 days  

Helen - Good luck for tomorrow! 

Nikki - I took a day off after EC and I felt a lot of tummy cramps but it's because of 17 eggs taken - Dr S mentioned that I may be sore for 2 days.. You definitely don't want to pick up heavy things straight after EC - your follies will still feel big. But may be it makes sense to ask Dr who will do your EC ?   

Wrightie - I guess you are having ET today.. waiting for the news  

I must admit - work did a trick for me today. I didn't think about my "luck of symptoms" once and felt like a human again. Feeling tired now but satisfied for some stupid reason   Oh, I know it's just OK day today but I may be in tears tomorrow. It's PUPO life  

Going to bed to read some trash magazines

Sorry not many personals today, 

Olivia xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Sorry about lack of posts, we've had major computer problems & I've written several long posts with lots of personals & lost them all, ahhhhh ! I'll send some pm's as they tend to be shorter & hopefully might not crash my pc. 

Quick update on us, we are waiting for the call to see if we have some blastos this morning as all were good yesterday. So hopefully ET today .... eeek !!!  

Maybe see you there Helen   good luck, 7 follies is what I had. So go girl on some lovely quality eggies... Make sure you wear high heels with your theatre gown. Rita will love it   There was me in my snuggy boots & fluffy dressing gown !! So unglam  

Fozi, We are totally at our hormones mercy! Poor you feeling so down. I used Skype when I was having a tough time with DD being ill, DH in NYC & down regging. Its only a small thing but it really helped & made him feel closer. Only thing is make sure that your set your privacy settings as I had a random person contact me asking if I wanted to participate in cam   yuk   !!!

Nik, Good luck for your scan, hope you get to find out about EC

Olivia, Glad work is a good distraction. I bought 4 trashy mags yesterday. So I am hearing you !!!  

KJP, Hope you are really resting, been   ing for you & sending you lots of   &  . Sorry about timing issues with your DS. Its bloody tough.

Alra, How are you doing honey? Hope you are resting lots & putting yourself 1st  

Paula, My DH always had a sports sock over his hand for when he opened the waters    It knd of worked for him even when one shattered!!

Must go before computer crashes ..... sorry so short, will try & do some PMs. Sorry if missed anyone.

Love   &  &  to all

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Wrightie just read your post and hope you know by now if you have blastos and if you are having ET today good luck am thinking of you hun!

Fozi hope you are ok babe with all your chocolate, trashy mags and    
KJP sending you some   for your injections hope they work for you babe     and you get your BFP
Nik good luck with your EC 
Does anyone know how Alra is doing??

Am waiting for OST results and HyCoSy next week now - how sore is it? I am supposed to go to a work party that night - did you guys need to go home and rest or was it ok?? asked the nurse and she was pretty non-commital feel so new to all of this and would love to know how it was for you lovely ladies.

have to get back to work but thinking of everyone and     for the weekend
Lol
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Thank you all for your lovely messages- i cant tell you how much i appreciate them.  

Wrightie- ET today? am thinking of you and hope that all goes smoothly    The privacy settings on skype are def a good idea       

Cecilia- Everyone is different, but i was quite sore after the hycosy ( was quite stressed at the time for some reason-so was shttered afterwards)  it is all dependent on how you feel- i didnt go back to work the next day. see how you go, i am sure that you wil be fine.  

Olivia- i am so glad that going back to work was the right thing for you   . make sure you relax when you get home though. 

Kjp- am constantly thinking of you and sending you lots of     and    

Paulaleej- hope that your thumb is ok.  DH did the same this time round with the first gestone injection, (the vials are so thick!)  i am putting a piece of magazine cover over the top, the socks and cloths seem like a super idea.

Nikpix- i was a bit washed out after the EC, so i didnt go to work ( TMI moment, i think there was a bit of bleeding aswell- but nothing drastic)  see how you feel on the day. taking the time off immediatly after your ET is def a good idea- you dont want to be    lifting anything over 5kg.

Mr. & Mrs Bigfish- hope that you are both doing ok. when are you going in next? 

Helen- are you having EC today? wishing you lots of luck    and hope that everything goes well.  


Well, i finally told DH last night how i was feeling (more like i sobbed most of the way and splurted out words in between    )
I told him about worrying that the same thing as last time would happen again, when he is away next week. (i feel bad for him as he hasnt been able to come home before 10.30 since tuesday due to some bigshot being here from the states)  eventhough he is knackered he was just so lovely last night when i told him.- am feeling better now in the sense that i am glad he knows and although he cant do anything about it, words make such a difference.
ho hum- its just the crazy world of being PUPO!

Thanks for everything Lovely Ladies and Gent   
   
Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Afternoon all!

Well, I've just got home from the hosp, I was there from 12.40 to 3.15pm!!! Was unbelievably busy, standing in coridoor again! Lucky I didn't have to go back to work today or I would have been mega stressed!

Scan showed 19 follies!! Most are over 17mm now, between 17 & 21 I think, lining is 8 and a few smaller folies around 12/13. Waiting to hear whether EC will be mon or tues. Went over all pre op stuff. May have to go in tomorrow for scan again, they'll tell me more this eve.

Started feeling very sore again today, so they're def still growing! Going to acupuncture shortly.

Olivia - Thanks for the info post EC, I'll def take a couple of days, then go back to work between then and ET. Just don't want to use up all my hol at beginning of year esp if this doesn't work and have to do it all over again! Glad you felt good about getting back to work.

Wrightie - so pleased things are looking good with your embies, thinking of you today, and if ET, hope all went very well and you're resting.

Cecilia - I found the hycosy and DT very uncomfortable and I bled for a few days after and was quite sore the next day, but I did go back to work, wasn't unbearable, just took a couple of paracetamol through the day and managed at work fine. I think everyone is different and has different thresholds to pain, the worst is the full bladder, not pleasant!! See how you feel. You may feel ok enough to go to your party the same eve after a couple of hrs rest? Hopefully you'll feel fine. Hope it goes well and hope your OST results are good.


Fozi - glad you managed to have a heart to heart with DH and you're feeling a little better. It's non stop worry through this whole process, you get past one hurdle, then there's another, never ending! Then we'll all get our BFP's and even more worry!   After what you and Olivia said, I think I'll take it easy after EC but may try and go back to work after a day or two, depends when ET will be also I suppose. Hope you are ok.    

KJP - How are you doing? I hope everything is ok.  

Right, I'm off to acupuncture, speak to you all later.

Nikki xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

evening ladies & fish

A quickie, as I resting in bed. But I have now joined you PUPO girls today    

we had 2 blastos put back that were both identical quality to the 2 blastos 2 years ago. Amazing considering we were 10 eggies short this time. I've had acupuncture & am crossing my legs for fear of dropping anything   

Helen, hope EC went well.

Fozi glad you & DH have had a good chat. He sounds very supportive

Kjp & Alra how are you doing    are with you

Nikpix what a lovely no of follies, Ec is just around the corner   

Cecilia, I found hycosy the worst of all the tests & procedures (apart from the xray with a car aerial with an arrowhead on the end    that i had to go to harley street for) but I am a wimp. I think you'd be fine but might feel crampy & bleed a little bit.

Bad news is my mac is dead, the main board is gone    so will only have pc in evenings & weekends until I beg a spare from somewhere. sooo eekk , i'll be PUPO with no lifeline or updates from you girlies during the day. It'll be tough & i'll try to be brave ....

Love to all ....

 mrs wrightie pupo xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Wrightie - hello Mrs PUPO!! take it easy!

Nickie - EC is in sight!!

Helen - how did your EC go?

Fozi and Olivia - hope you are taking it easy.

Only a few personals sorry!!

Just a quickie as still feeling very upset. Bleeding has not stopped. Did a very early test at home which was negative. The clinic want me to stay on everything until Monday as it is very early bleeding. We know what the outcome is. Lovely DS in labour as I type. Have been resting up trying to help any remote last chance but I know this has not been our cycle.

Love K xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a quick one

Kjp- Am still     for you. i know you cannot help what you are feeling inside and there is nothing i can say to change that, but want you to know that i am thinking of you and hope that you can stay strong.    

Wrightie- 2 blastoos? thats fab   welcome to PUPO land! sending you lots of sticky vibes.   its a shame you have no access during the day but dont worry, we can catch up with you in the evening.  

Gonna go and eat, am starving.
Take care everyone  
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning ladies

Did a long post last night and then the computer went and rebooted itself and lost the lot .... grrrrrrr.  I was too tired to retype!

K - I've also still got everything crossed for you and am sending you loads of hugs   .  You will get there one way or the other, if not this time then the next.

Wrightie - 2 BLASTOS - excellent news PUPO girl!     You just take it easy during this 2WW.  Sorry your Mac has died - it will just give you more to catch up in the evenings!

Nikki - 19 follies of a good size - you are very nearly at EC.  Yes the waiting room was absolutely rammed again today wasn't it.  I couldn't believe it when I left.  Good news that your lining is now looking a great width as well - that acupuncture is a miracle worker!  Once a skeptic and now a believer!  I felt fine directly after egg collection but a little bit weary and sore when I arrived home.  I had a couple of hours in bed and have woken up this morning feeling tickedy boo!  I think it is just a question of how quickly you recover. 

Alra - how are you getting on?

Fozi - I'm really pleased you managed to have a talk with DH.  I think it really makes a difference if you can get it off your chest.  Also, there is nothing better than a good cry to begin to put things back into perspective.

Cecilia - to be honest I found the Dummy ET and Hycosy fine - remember to take paracetamol about an hour beforehand to numb any discomfort during the procedure.  There was a little bit of cramping/pressure when the liquid was put in but that was it for me.  Saying that, I am really lucky and I have a pretty high pain threshold and don't get too stressed about procedures like that.  I was off the table and on with my normal day.  Everyone is different.

Hi Olivia - feeling tired  That was always one of my successful 2ww symptoms tee hee!  

Paula, Bigfish et al - hope you are doing fine.

Well EC yesterday morning.  Rita was on good form and nearly scared DH to death!  Dr R managed to extract 8 eggies which we were absolutely delighted with.  The only shocking thing of the day was standing on the scales and realising that 8 KILOS (YES 8!!!!!!) had been put on since stimming started .... how?  how?  how?  I obviously snuck more Milky Bars than I thought!  Then Dr R broke the news that some immune tests I had done (due to my recurrent miscarriage issues) came back slightly raised and it would be prudent to start taking steroids immediately.  Well the side effect of these is huge weight gain and a rounded face (how can my face get any more rounded!!!).  DH was joking that I was going to turn into one of those people on documentaries who can't get out of their own beds!!      We did have a good laugh listening to Rita putting every Dr firmly in their place!  No wonder none of the Drs there seem to have big egos!  

Anyway, now onto the nerve wracking bit to see if DH's little dancers boogied the night away with any success.  The embryologists will be calling us between 11 and 1.  I must admit, I was tossing and turning all last night worrying about my old lady eggs being made of rubber!  I shall just have to wait for the results.

Hope everyone has a goodish day.

Love

H
xxxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey H

Congratulations on your 8 lovely little eggies!!!  Lets hope they had a lovely  night of lurve  with you DH swimminers.

I know I put on 1/2 stone last time with stimming & this time I didn't even bother looking. Its just all too hideous. Steriods sound fun  ! How do you take them, jab or pill ?

Good luck for the call. I always found they called between 9.15 & 9.40. They were very good. Let us know how you get on. What an exciting week!!!

 wrightie xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wahoo - just had a call from the embryologist and we have 7 fertilised!!  Can't believe it.  They will let us know tomorrow lunchtime about quality but at the moment it is looking better than I could ever have hoped.

Cheers all

H
x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

7 thats amazing .... you are so going to blasto !!!


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Helen- Oh my goodness! That is such wonderful news!      


Fozi


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

eeeek I've just had a really upset tummy with cramps. I've been to the loo 4 times in 45mins   & just got into bed to rest.

Has anyone else had something like this & been ok ??

A little bit worried Wrightie xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry no personals, just wondering what to do?

I went for the E2 test at 9.30 and they said they would call me with results. Still have not heard anything.

I have tried phoning mobile in the last 30 mins, just keeps ringing out. No one picks up.

Is this normal? When should they ring? Am worried as do not know how many vials to take.

What should I do, feel very anxious?


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Paula

I got a call one night about 7.20, give it say 10 more mins & call the mobile again.

I remember calling the mobile once during the weekends & the embryologists had it, so not much use.

hope you hear soon

xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Alarm over, obviously they phone at 7, although I just got through to them. Just spoke to the doctor on call. The news was not good though, there has been zero response to the menopur so need to double the dose and go in again tomorrow to start on Gonal F?
Feel down about it all. Hope that this whole cycle won't be abandoned. 

Wrightie, thanks for that. Hope that your tummy is ok, there are loads of bugs atm, probably nothing to do with ET. Did you eat anything funny? Drink loads and have a coke, that is really good for bad tummies. I had a terrible bug at the beginning of the week, only lasted 24 hours though.

Helen, Great news, sounds as though everything is going really well. 7 fertilised!!!!    

Olivia and Fozi, every day is step closer!

Nik, 19 follies, you must be so pleased. EC Tuesday?

Kjp, Thinking of you.  

Good Luck everyone,  

Px


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there

Wrightie - there are loads of winter vomiting type bugs going around so hopefully that is what you have?  You would get stomach cramps if it was working its way through your system.  If you are really worried, I suggest you give the on call Dr a call just to put your mind at rest.  Drink plenty of water and I am sending you lots of   .

Paula - They are supposed to call you between 5 and 7pm although they have been late a couple of times.  Sorry to hear about the poor response to Menopur.  I have heard of this before on other threads and some people just suit different drugs.  As you have only just started I am sure it won't be an issue - you might just have to stim a bit longer than you had hoped.  

Hope your evenings don't get any more stressful!

Love H
x


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

hi ya

Paula Glad they got in touch, they normally say they phone between 5&7pm so to inject after 7.30.

I had a very low response too. Infact my e2 levels after 3 days were the same as before i'd even started stimming 2 years ago. Don't worry they will find the right dose for you. How did your E2 test go on the prep month? Did you respond ok then? So have you gone from a 4 vial to 8 dose tonight? Where did you get your drugs from? Sorry lots of questions   Good luck for tomorrow

Helen, Seems like the tummy has calmed down now (after 6 loo visits, but at least not vomiting  sorry tmi!) just worried about cramping effects on my lovely little blastos that I'm trying to get all snuggy.


 Wrightie xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening ladies (& mr fish!)

Wrightie - so glad ET went well and you have 2 fab blastos put back - sorry to hear about your bad tummy today, probably a bug, and I'm sure it won't have any effect on your embies, did you call the dr on call for some advice? Hope you feel better, get lots of rest and keep hydrated.  

Helen - 8 eggs - and 7 fertilised, that's fab news!!!   Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.   

Paula - I generally had my calls between 6 and 7, as late as 7.30 some nights so def inject after then. Sorry to hear you had no response, as Helen said though it's right at the early stage of stimming so hopefully they'll find the right dose for you which will get your follies growing!  

Well my E2 levels yesterday were 9000 so had to take 2 last night and one tonight and in tomorrow am for scan. Hopefully EC tuesday, went over my pre-op instructions yesterday.

One question, do they show you how to inject the clexane? They look a bit scary!! 

Getting a bit nervous now, about how many eggs will get and how many, if any, will fertilise. After all this to then have none fertilise would be awful. Wish EC day would just arrive now!

Are DH's allowed in with you for EC? Or is that when they go off and od their bit?!

KJP - I'm so sorry hun, but still    that things will be ok   

Olivia - how are you today?

Fozi - Hope you're feeling a bit better today and coping better with the injections 

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend so far,

N xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

A very late evening ladies & fish.

Nikpic, Sounds like they've got you very carefully monitored to get everything just perfect  ! The whole process is a constant worry, as soon as you get past one & onto the next stage a whole new lot of fears present themselves to you. Try if you can (I'm a fine one to be talking about it  ) to keep focused on the very next stage otherwise the whole process can just overwhelm (yup!  ). The embryologysts are really good at calling every morning. I got all my calls before 9.45am (although they say before 11am), so you do know fairly early on in the day what is going on. They let you know straight away if things are going well & then talk you through the detail. I think they are very well practised in dealing with stressed, nervous & hormonal women.

I wasn't shown how to do the clexane, but if you remember ask. We've got better at them with a bit of trial & error. I've found the skin towards my side isn't as sensitive as that on my tummy. My DH likes to do it, but make sure you don't touch or rub the site afterwards as it might make it bruise (more!). I've found they sting a few minutes afterwards. Seriously not all mine have bruised & some didn't even sting when we did them towards my side.

I contacted a nurse on here (hadn't realised there was a help thread) & they said that the embies should be tucked up safely by now   so am less worried.

I do have a confession to make. I was checking my diary today from my last cycle & I did a hpt   *12 days after EC *   !!! I cannot believe how naughty I was   !!!! I had my hcg test at *14 days after ET*. I was a shocker. I don't intend to do it that early, but I can't see me waiting until 16 days after ET, thats like June or sometime    !! I did call the helpline no on the hpt to ask how long HCG stayed in your system & I think they said 10 days.

Love &  to all, hope everyones weekends are going well & they are very well rested

 a very naughty wrightie  xxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning All,

Thanks for those reassuring words. I always imagine worse case scenarios. Like....perhaps I am a poor responder and Serhal will throw me out of the clinic so I don't ruin his stats. I went this morning to get the Gonal F so am on that now as well as Menopur. Feel zero side effects after double dose last night though so wonder if anything is happening at all. I was sick last night though which may or may not be related? I started on 2 vials as have mild pcos and they do not want to over stim. Now wondering if I have that at all! I am getting my drugs from the clinic which I now know was a terrible mistake but was a total innocent before coming on here and didn't realise that they had such a mark up, it's like a wine list isn't? I didn't have an E2 test in the prep month, not one that I am aware of anyway. I think I need to wise up a bit.   I also put 4 powders into one water last night. The nurse looked at me as if I was crackers when I told her today, "the ratio is 2 to 1, why did you do that?" Err I didn't know!   

Everything sounds good with you Nik, hope EC on Tues, you are getting so close now.

Hope Olivia and Fozi are enjoying their weekend as they count the days.

Helen hope they are cooking up for you.

Wrightie...stay away from the first response, repeat stay away from the first response  

kjp   

Good Luck All.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Helllo Everyone

Paula- you made me laugh when you said you put all4 powders in one vial!        the things we do!  one woman on another thread said that instead of putting the cycolgets "down there" she swallowed it!        not surprisingly, she felt a bit dizzy afterwards but no damage done.    rest assured that Mr. serhal would never kick you out of the clinic! 

Wrightie- I hope that you are feeling better.  you know i was thinking the same thing last night! (well, not exactly the same) i saw the 1st response ad on t.v and did whether i should get it. BUT i wasnt planning on testing too early, i wos gonna do it on sunday instead of tuesday....whadya think?    i agree that 16 days seems like ages. other ladies on other threads who are on the same day as me are testing on the monday........  anyway, suppose i shouldnt really be thinking about that at the mo.

Nikpix-not long now until your EC. hope that you are not stressing too much.  

Hope that all you lovely ladies and gent are doing well.
Well, DH left a little while ago.....was very good and didnt cry.  am goin to my mum's until tuesday, just waiting for sis to come a pick me up. am feeling a bit of crampiness in my tummy which i am desperately trying to ignore..hope its just wind!  

 
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Naughty Wrightie - welcome to PUPO world! Fab news with 2 little ones on board, I  they are happy playing with each other by now  

Fozi - you and Wrightie are reading my mind!! I bought HPT already   I read Part 15 of our thread where (in Oct 0 3 girls got the hat-trick BFP. Well, one of them tested on day 10  (!!) after ET. It made me think..   So I asked the nurse at ACU if I can test on Sun (instead of Tues) and she said "yes, but not earlier then that" Apparently with blasts we can do it 14 days after ET - Yuppeeee!! And another thing, I agree with Fozi about testing on Sunday. If I have negative result  - I want it to be on weekend - I would take a hot bath, drink huge glass of red wine and cry it over.. What do you think girls?

Paula - how was your E2 level yesterday? Lots of   ! Remember - PCOs can have a slow start but they (ovaries) like to go mental towards the end - you have time hun 

Helen - 7 fertilised, fab news! How are they doing today? I guess you are going for blasts transfer?

Nikki - you are almost there! EC on Tuesday - how exciting! Pregnyl tonight for you?

KJP -   for your little ones 

Jo - how is PUPO life treating you? Are you testing soon? Any symptoms? Hope all ok  

I am having "feeling sorry for myself" day. Feeling sick all day and I usually feel sick before my period. It's day 7 after ET today and I am going to the loo every hour to check if no AF. I am going mad. Come on, Monday, can't wait to go to work. It's the hardest waiting I've ever done in my life  

Lots of love

Olivia xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there

Sorry for no personals.  

A bit of advice from those ladies who have had recent EC.  The embryologist was supposed to call at lunchtime but we have heard nothing.  I have tried on call Dr mobile but it says unable to connect.  Did anyone get a really late call from the embryologists or do you think they have just forgotten us?  It is quite frustrating as I am tied to the house as I told them to call on my home telephone.

Any advice greatly appreciated ladies!

Cheers

H


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Afternoon everyone,

Just got back from clinic, I don't think I:ve ever seen it that busy there on a sunday, it was crazy, like a weekday. Had to wait 2 hrs! 

Anyway, EC def on tues, just waiting to hear from them later what time to take my pregnyl and what time to go in tues. Apparently tues in already looking manic for EC's! 

Getting excited and nervous, just want the day to be here now. Am going in to work tomorrow now as don't need to go up there, so at least that will take my mind off things a little.

Wrightie - Are you feeling better today? 
I'm sure the temptation must be so hard to ingnore   
I think I'll just wait and see, I've never been a test every month person as my af's always showed like clockwork so unless I'm late I don't think I'll test as I don't think I can face the not pregnant sign - my test date will be mid march - sounds like so long away!! (mind you, I say that now!....) 
Thanks for the info on the clexane, I'll ask for a demo if they can spare a few secs.

Paula - You made me laugh too! At least you now have the gonal-f hope it helps kick start your ovaries. Sorry to hear you were sick, hope feeling a little better? When are you going back in - tues?

Fozi - he'll be back before you know it, glad you;re going to spend time with family to keep yourself busy, I'm sure the time will fly. Hope you're feeling happy and positive  I'm stressing a little, but def taking each step at a time and just trying to focus on tues. I saw Mr Serhal today for the first time for my scan, he seems very nice. Haven't seen Mr Saab for ages, maybe he's on hols, saw him so much at the beginning!

Olivia - Hope you're feeling a bit better, try to stay relaxed and at least you can keep yourself occupied at work tomorrow. Must have been the longest week ever, keeping everything crossed for you    

Going to friends tonight so I may have to take my pregnyl with me to them and stick it in their fridge! Along with the rest of my pharmacy  

Speak later xxx

P.S.

HELEN - it was absolutely packed out there today, they were so so busy, they had an emergency in theatre this morning, so I'm sure they haven't forgotten you, but just keep trying on the mobile, one of the girls was walking round with it all morning but were running around trying to get everyone seen. Hope you get through and hear very soon


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Helen,

The mobile was doing that yesterday when I tried to call it too. I think that is the way it is sometimes until the evening. It will be answered eventually. I share your frustration though, it is so annoying and stressing when you don't hear.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello girls

Thanks for your help.  I eventually got through to the Dr on call and the embryologist has now called.  He said it had been been a hellish day there!  Anyway, excellent news - 7 still going strong and 6 top quality.  We will probably be going to blastocyst with assisted hatching.  

Nikki - scanned by the great man himself eh!  I haven't seen the lovely Dr Saab for a while either so assume he must be on holiday.

Naughty early HPT girls - I think I would have to test early.  I always got a positive by 10/11dpo naturally so I don't understand why we have to wait so long after transfer to test apart from residual HCG left over from the Pregnyl!  Of course, waiting would be the sensible option but ..........................

Paula - I know what you mean about mixing up the drug regime!! I overwatered mine when I was doing my 2nd IUI!

Love to you all

H
x


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Helen - that's fabulous news!!!!!!!!!!!!   So pleased for you. xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

hello ladies    & fellow naughty PUPO ladies   ...

Welll here is my theory   .... ovulation would normally occur on day 14 of your perfect cycle. You would test on day 28 when AF didn't arrive. For us day 14 is EC & therefore the end of the cycle is 14 days after EC. If you have a look on here there is an article called Rough Guide to IVF where it says .....

'The Two-Week Wait

You then have the dreaded 2-week wait (2ww), although some hospitals may make you wait a little longer – torture!  If a blastocyst embryo is transferred you are generally asked to test on day 10 rather than 14 (as the embryo is more developed and “older�? by the time it is transferred).'

Now of course we've had pregnyl which lasts in your system for say 2 weeks to be safe. That means I might test 2 weeks after EC which would be only 9 days after ET. That would be a record for me because last time based on the same theory I tested 7 days after ET. I'm sorry I cannot help myself!!!   

Helen, Glad you got a call in the end. It sounds like its been alittle bit stressful, but my what beauties you have!!!!  

Paula, Good luck on the new drugs tonight .... let us know how you get on. When I was in for ET everyone was saying how busy they were & their workload has grown alot this year due to the success rate. I guess we may see a waiting list start to develop ?

KJP, How are you doing honey,   ing for you lots for this week

Alra, Let us know how you are getting on. lots of   &  

Olivia, You are so good going to work. Can you try to distract us a little more while you are there being very busy & important please ??   

NikPix horrah for EC on tues  . Good luck with the travelling drug dealer look   & taking your pregnyl shot

Fozi, Have a lovely break with your family & make sure you get especially looked after   . You are being very brave & I'm sure DH will be back soon. Helps me to count in sleeps & plus I can sleep star shaped in the middle of the bed !!!     Being naughty on sunday ahead of tues I'm sure would be fine. 14 days is very good. I think gold star territory.

Love &   to all,hope I haven't missed anyone but I always seem to. Sorry!!!

 Wrightie xxx

ps any PUPO ladies still listening to the golden light? I find the post ET boring


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Gosh its so busy on the board at the moment- am sure it represents the clinic which sounds like it was heaving over the weekend. I am moved and thrilled to hear all the different stores on the board.
Everyone on the 2WW sounds like torture and hope you can find lots to distract you - Wrightie you always make me giggle but am sure with two blastos you will have good news at the end of it.
Helen sorry its so stressful but sounds like you are getting some good news adn will be joining the PUPO v soon.

KJP don't really know what to say but was thinking of you this weekend and hope you get a positive outcome with everything you've been through, please let us know what's happening when you are up to it    

Thanks everyone for your advice about they hycosy. have just been reading what it actually involves (as had no idea when went for OST that I would be having an antral follicle count through vaginal USS and had a tampon still in   and was also suprised as have had that test on the NHS before with exactly the same result. I have also had a hysterosalpingogram with X-ray rather than USS and my tubes are totally fine, and hated it! was v.uncomfy and went straight back to work so am not keen to have it again. Will call the clinic today to see if its really necessary.....
This weekend DH and I celebrated 10 years together and did lots of naughty indulgent stuff - last fizz for a while I think but good to have some fun in the middle of all the anxiety   now am just    they find sperm on my EC day...
LOL
C


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all,

Sorry not been chatting - have been reading all news and keeping everything crossed for everyone. 

Hospital phoned to confirm BFN.      Devestated. 

DS had a baby girl yesterday.

Will keep in touch and wish everyone lots and lots of love and luck in this emotional process.

Lots of love
K xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All,

Went to the clinic today for my scan and blood test and the response is still really poor so they are increasing my dose of Gonal F to try to get things moving. Hope that this is going to start working, I am feeling despondent. I can also stop sniffing too, thank goodness. 

Yet more boobies on my IVF road. I gave myself the injection of Gonal F last night and, then read in the dense tiny print leaflet that I should have left the the needle in for 10 seconds. Then today, as I saw the nurse retrieve the Gonal F from the fridge, I realised that I should have kept mine in the fridge. No one told me so how would I know? The nurses seem so rushed that I think they assume we know more than we do. I need very explict instructions (obviously!). It also means that I have to throw the dose pen away which is £50 down the drain. 

Cecilia, I was fine with hycosy, it really was uncomfortable because of the full bladder but that is it. You are certainly being tested up. Congrats on 10 years. 

Nik, good luck for tommorrow.

PUPO ladies, keep strong, the days are ticking by.

kjp Thinking of you and so so sorry. There are no words.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

KJP, I am so so so sorry to hear that hun    Are you feeling like to do FET next cycle? You have 6 blasts on ice, correct? I am really upset.. Can they say what went wrong and can they do something different next time? I am feeling for you.. Loads of love darling, 
Olivia xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening all!

Wrightie - Your careful calculations made me laugh!!!   How are you feeling?

Cecilia - Maybe you won't have to go through the hycosy which would be great. I also did have a HSG but they still had to do the hycosy as it looks at different bits and for different things. Also they do the Dummy transfer at the same time which they always do so they don't run into any problems on the day of transfer. (Like me with my narrow, wonky cervix!)
Congrats on reaching 10yrs, sounds like you had a great weekend.  

KJP - I'm so so sorry   I don't know what to say. I know nothing is going to help you right now. We're all here for you. Have they said what the next step is and do they have any idea how to help you on your next cycle?

Paula - Oh dear! But as you say if they don't tell you to keep them in the fridge how are you meant to know!! Sorry to hear you're still not responding to the injections, but don't worry, they'll soon get the dose right and you'll start producing lots of great follies in no time.   

Helen - how are you lovely embies looking today?

Well, I had to take my pregnyl at midnight last night and took my last sniff at 7pm last night. So lovely today to not have to sniff anything or inject anything - a lovely day off!  

EC is at 11am tomorrow...scary!!  My ovaries feel like they are fit to burst, and my (.)(.) are killing me!

I take it DH can stay with me??

How's everyone else doing? 

N xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening All

K - I am so, so, so sorry that you didn't have good news in the end.  I can only imagine how despondent and devastated you must feel.  How soon will the clinic let you try again with some of your frozen blasts?     

Paula - sorry to hear that you are not responding as you wish.  I was a slow starter but I got there in the end - in fact when it picked up it started moving really fast.  I am sure the same will happen for you.  Sorry about the Gonal F mix up.   

Nikki - I will be thinking of you tomorrow - GOOD LUCK!  You will be fine and hopefully Rita will be there to make you laugh (or scare your DH to death!).  

Cecilia - I also had the HSG but the Hycosy is something different and I think the clinic will insist you have it.   When I asked them they said they insisted that everyone had it done every 6 months.  Congratulations on your 10 years together - hope you enjoyed the bubbles!

Wrightie - Lordy you make me laugh woman!      I love your calculations as to when to test!  

Olivia - Hope you are staying away from the dreaded pee sticks!

Alra - how are you doing?

Mr and Mrs Fish - hope you are both doing well.

Secret Broody - How are you getting on?

Things here are fine.  The embryologists called this morning with good news and all 7 of the embies are doing fine (the slightly lower quality one has recovered and caught up).  They are doing assisted hatching on them today and we are looking for ET on day 5 or 6 (Wednesday or Thursday).  The embryologist did say that at my age they can expect only 25-30% to make it to blast so it doesn't look hopeful for having any frosties.  

Love to you all

H
xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Nikki

Our posts just crossed!  

DH can stay with you for most of the time although he can't go into the operating theatre with you - Rita will tell him to go away for an hour!  We took plenty of newspapers because although we were told to be there for 8am, we didn't go to theatre until nearly 11am and if they are busy this could stretch even further.  Make the most of the really comfy bed with the plumped up pillows - I certainly did!!

Love

H
x


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Just a quick note to say to you all....we are both doing fine...waiting for AF to arrive so we can get started again. Emotionally healed & now want to get on with it

KJP - Really sorry to hear fears confirmed today - hang in there & lets hope frosties will work for you

Helen - so far so good - all like great thus far - just question if I may - why assisted hatching? This is a new one on me  

Nikkipix - Good luck tomorrow & hope ya (.)(.) feel better soon (yikes Mrs Bigfish might wack me for saying that   ) 

Paula - I know exactly what you mean - we had Gonal F last time & I didn't have a clue what to do - I found some good websites that give you a "blow by blow" account of what to - sorry abit late but I did feel I was left alone a little

Cecilab - good on ya - nothing wrong with a bit of fizz - Mrs Bigfish insisted on a bottle this weekend as well (ok...Mr may have had a say as well)

Wrightie - no peeking early you bad lady    Fingers crossed for you with your wait  

Olivia - Fingers crossed for you too  

Fozi - Hope things are ok while DH is away ...fingers crossed for you too  

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all ok


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Kjp- i am so sorry hun.    i know the devastation you must be going through.  please know that we are here for you if you need a chat or a good shout. stay strong.       dont feel you have to make any decision right now, unless its what you really want.  perhaps have a chat with your consultant when you are up to it?. thinking of you.

Helen- so glad that your embies are doing well   . ET is getting closer and closer for you.  

Nikpix- hope you are feeling more relaxed. Good luck with your EC tomorrow. honestly, you will be fine, wont feel a thing and then you get to  have a nice snooze afterwards.   DH wont be allowed in the theatre with you, but i am sure that rita will be of unending entertainment!!     that you get lots of lovely eggies.

Paula- what a big fat pain with the medication. admittedly, you should have been told to keep it in the fridge, how else are you supposed to know, even if they are busy, its no excuse not to go over the protocol with you. (i am so surprised that they didnt) sometimes one just has to hold the nurse hostage until they have answered all our queries, no matter how small they may be!    i am asure that you will start responding well soon.  

Cecilia- congrats on your 10th anniversary  

Wrightie- all the info on testing has made me go a bit        . have decided not to think about it (yeah right   ) until the weekend.  i listened to the cd quite a bit. i think its more to do with the fact that i didnt listen to it much just before ET and was feeling guilty. and funnily enough i have found it quite relaxing, without having to convince myself that i am relaxed!!    

Olivia-hope work today helped you keep your mind off things. i know what you mean about the constant knicker checking! you are super organised, having your hpt ready   . this is def the hardest thing we will ever do and each day doesnt get any better.   keep strong       

Mr. and Mrs Fish- hope that you are both well and havent been driven away by us PUPO ladies    maybe thats why Mrs.Fish hasnt joined us!     

am quite impressed with myself today- actually did the injection all by myself, with no help!   hurray!  i am going to have to do it by myself later this week, so thought it would be better to have a practise under supervision.
Have been thoroughly spoilt by mum and dad. am starting to resemble a marshmellow   

sending everyone lots of      and      ( hope i havent missed anyone- so sorry if i have)  
Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Bigfish- had just realsied that our messages had crossed each other and then my p.c went blank! argh!
Glad that you and Mrs.Fish are well.  Here is a little AF dance for her........          

Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Helen - I'm so pleased to hear all going well, good luck with the AH and    they continue to do very well and your can transfer fab blasts. You won't need any frosties!  
Thanks for the warning on the wait, Mr S did say tomorrow is going to be very busy for EC's so I've packed my book, grazia and ds just incase   I hate being bored! Going to be starving by the time it's my turn.

Fozi - glad to hear you're being spoilt with your parents, and that you're managing with the injections yourself. Hope you're keeping up the pma!!   

Bigfish -well, we have to share these things, I'm sure mrs fish would understand!   glad to hear all well, I'm also doing an af dance for Mrs fish     

Do you sign the consent forms before going in or do they go through them with you on the morning and then you sign? 

Well I'm off to bed shortly, try to get some sleep before tomorrow.   they collect lots of eggs!

Nikki xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Nikki

K xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening all,

Wrightie, you make me laugh!    Your theory definitely works for me - I will test on weekend  What about you? My guess would be Day 12, haha!  

Fozi, are you feeling anything yet? I have some pains in my tummy, really worried at the moment  

Cecilia - just a thought - when did you do HSG? I did hysteroscopy 6 months ago and they said I don't need hycosy. Try to ask the doctor if you definitely need it?

BigFish - thanks for good luck, need it more then ever! Hope Mrs BigFish got AF by now! Dance just in case   

Nikki - hope all went well today..  

Helen - great news about little ones, come on blasts! Hope ET tomorrow?

Paula - what a pain with meds! And there is no excuse for not telling you the info you have to know   If they are too busy then start putting new people on the waiting list and be diligent with current patients! Oh man, I wish I was working there - would sort them out  

KJP - hope you are ok hun 

No news from me... Only Day 9.. 5 more to go, only counting to 14 now  

Olivia xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well had an eventful day today.

Got to ACU at 11 for EC, had to wait for 20mins in reception, then was called aside and told my appt was at 1pm   It definitely wasn't, the nurse told me 11. So not impressed. Receptionist told me I can go off till 1pm then come back. 
So went away for a bit then got back around 12.50 and at same time Dr called me asking where I was and to hurry up as I needed to get to theatre. 
When I got downstairs, Rita told the receptionist she told her to get me back here for 12 not 1 and there were no beds.
I didn't know what on earth was going on, communication was apalling today, I was a little anxious about it anyway and I started worrying about delays as I'd taken my pregnyl on sun pm. I ended up bursting into tears in the waiting room!!!!   Rita gave me a hug and tried to cheer me up! 
Anyway, eventually got into theatre, don't remember any of it after had the sedative. They collected 17 eggs, Dr A told DH whilst I was in recovery. Took me a while to come round, was so tired. Eventually got home, starving and feeling very drunk!
Dr A is hopeful I'll get to blastocyst with this many but who knows, have to wait for call tomorrow to see if any have fertilised.
I'm now super paranoid about OHSS so have been drinking ++++  
Not had any pain since but now starting to feel a little bruised.

  A quick question, I'm looking at my instruction sheet about what drugs to start when. I know I have to take cyclogest from tonight, then start the progynova and clexane. But my sheet says the date to start as tomorrow but she had circled thursday. I'm sure it's just an error but wanted to check, is it the day after EC to start all these, or 2 days after?

Olivia - am keeping everything crossed for you and the rest of the 2ww ladies!   

p.s. Think I'm making sense, but I'm still feeling funny, sorry if I'm writing rubbish


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Very quick with only little personals I'm afraid ...

KJP, Honey I just don't know what to say. I'm so sorry for you. I hope you can move forward in the time thats right for you

Nikpixs, I was there today at 1.30 & saw the mayhem unfolding. Drs & receptionists were falling out & i think it got very emotional for some as there was some big stress over a room. I went for my (clexane) bloodcount & at 2.40pm they said they were still doing EC's. I did see someone just out of EC looking very snoozy & wondered if it was you. Yuk what a horrible day.... poor you. But what an amazing result all those lovely eggies.  

I just wanted to let you know that I pushed someone official today on the test date debate    That person will remain annon. but they said you could test on day 14 after a blast ET, after I wrestled that person to the floor in submission they also said the earliest you could test was ET +10 days. The reason they say 16 is because the HSG levels maybe low in the blood before then & it might cause more stress doing several blood tests over a few days. So my informant said if you test day 10 its fine for a HPT, then don't come in for your bloods until day 16. 

So they know who the naughty one is now!!!!

Anyway, I'm going to Devon for a few days now with my DH & DD we are back Sat night (Ohh & Sunday is day 10!!!). So I'm going to miss lots of PUPOs POAS (Olivia & Fozi) & Helen how are your little embies doing?? I'm afraid I'll miss your ET, but good luck honey.

So love,  ,   &   to all you lovely ladies & bigfish and sorry to all those I have missed ...

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Wrightie- hope you have a lovely time in devon,this is a perfect time to just get away!  us PUPOs will miss you.   . thanks for the very interesting info regarding testing   . i can understand why they would want us to wait, it would be awful to get a false result. to test on day 10/11 would be very brave, dont think i can handle that!    having nightmares abut it already  

Nikpix- what an awful day for you!   poor you, it must have been so stressful, but you got a fabulous result! 17 eggies is brilliant.  as for the medication, i cant think why you would start them 2 days after your EC. i am pretty sure you would start them today (apart from the one you have started already).  you could always call the clinic and ask to speak to a nurse?  hope that you have had some fab news about your eggies. 


Olivia- my lovely PUPO buddy. i too am feeling some pains in my stomach, BUT i am trying to ignore them. please dont worry about them.    its easy to say! the first time you go through it, you cant stop analysing any symptoms, and trust me i am not coping any better the 2nd time round!     sending you lots of         . you are almost there!  

 To everyone.  hope that you are all doing ok  

Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone
Nik congrats on your EC that is amazing but sorry you had such a stressful time of it. If there is any confusion over when you should take your meds hopefully someone at the clinic should clear that up for you asap - keep us updated on everything goes in the lab   

Wrightie have a fab time in Devon- we will all miss your posts, but some R+R sounds exactly what you need to take your mind of the test date-  have you decided when you will actually test??

Fozi hope you are ok hun and seem v calm about PUPO am impressed!

Olivia my HSG was nearly a year ago so think will just go for the HyCoSy as they said on my first scan last week that I had a bit of clot retention so the HyCoSy would help with that if I went for it, so anything to improve our chances! 

Has anyone heard from Alra or SUzieE?? Mr Fish has MRs Fish AF come yet??
Hope everyone else is ok
Lol
C


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Again, I have been rubbish in posting where I'm at. The last time I posted was when we found up to 100,000 sperm per ml in the sample, up from 3 immotile sperm in the first one. Since then DH has been banking sperm at the clinic as cons (Dr A) said that results could go back to 0 at any time, and we wanted to avoid a TESE if possible

I had EC on monday, and luckily DHs sample provided on the day was good enough so no need to use the banked sperm and no need to go to TESE. They got 16 eggs, of which 11 fertilised. Clinic rang today and said 10 are graded in the top 2 grades, so we are hoping for blastocyst transfer on saturday, but if growth slows down tomorrow, they will do ET tomorrow, just got to wait and see what happens with tomorrow's phone call.

Really don't know what to do about SET. obviously having a healthy baby is the most important thing, and the risk of complications with twins seems so much higher, but do I risk SET and then lower my chance of pregnancy. arghhhh. don't know what to do, going around in circles! have been reading the SET message board, but still dont have the answers

good luck everyone

Suzie


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Suzie that is amazing news am so pleased for you - and to go from virtually nil sperm count to so many is incredible - what's your secret?? super  
ANd you have so many top graded embies thats fantastic, and hope you come to a decision about SET/2 embies is not easy but even with medical complications of twins they can be managed so well with today's obstetrics and no reason you couldn't have 1 or 2 healthy babies from having 2 put back............... 
let us know what you decide and good luck with the ET and PUPO!!!    

LOl
C


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girlies and Fish,

Wrightie - have a great time in Devon, missing you already! Please promise not to test until you are back  

Fozi, my darling - thank you for support   Quick question: my ET was on 15/02, yours - on 16/02. But I have my test date the same as yours - 03/03   Do you count ET day as day 1? I thought it's day 0? I hope I am wrong because it means that sunday will be D15 not D14 for me! Definitely testing then! What about you? Lots of     

Nikki - what a nightmare! But the most important thing is your great result! 17 eggs - excellent! I was worried about OHSS too and drunk over 2 L of water every day. OHSS never came.. So try not to worry. Did they give you any anti-androgens like Norprolac? It decreases the risk of OHSS. If not - speak to the doctor and ask why not and if you could benefit from them. Dr S gave me the course and it made the difference I think. All is crossed for lots of love in the lab tonight  

Suzie - it was a biggest decision of my life I think. All depends on your situation, there is no right answer. Bad things happen to singles babies too not just twins. How do you feel about C section (over 50% chance)? Did you have premature babies in your family? Are you strong enough to cope with twins? How would you feel if SET wouldn't work? Blaming yourself mad? Also try to feel rather then think the decision, what feels closer, one or two? You will make the right choice for you 

Olivia xxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening everyone,

Well I had a call this morning, 15 of the eggs fertilised!!!!!!   (the other 2 did fertilise also but abnormally) The embryologist was very positive about it.  
So chuffed to know that we can actually create embryos, one of those things you just never know! So, they'll call me again tomorrow to let me know how things are looking.

I'm in so much pain today, my stomach is killing me, so uncomfortable. I've held a hot water bottle to me all day, downed 2 litres of water but still in agony. Had to take my meds and inject the clexane tonight too which wasn't too pleasant when my stomach hurts so much. I keep reminding myself though, it's for a good reason!!

Wrightie - I actually didn't leave there till about 4.30 so def wasn't me, good job you didn't see me the state I was in - a hormonal, emotional mess   I'm sure they're used to it!
Hope you have a lovely break, I agree, please don't test till you're back!!!  

Fozi - thanks, hope you're managing to keep it together before test date! Sending you   

Suzie - so pleased to hear your EC went so well, 11 fertilising is fantastic!   you get to blastocyst!

Cecilia - Sounds like hycosy will be beneficial to you from what you've been told, even though it's not very nice it's iver relatively quickly. When do you need to go in for that? Take a couple of ibuprofen/paracetamol an hr before, it really helps take the edge off the discomfort.

Olivia - How are you doing? Hope you're still feeling happy and positive!  
No they didn't offer me anything to avoid OHSS, maybe they didn't think I was at major risk? Or maybe it's something I can't take as I have mild asthma and stomach probs. Not allowed to take asprin or voltarol either.

Helen - how are things with your embies? When's your ET?

Hope everyone else is well, I'm off to lie down again, soo much pain  

N xxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Wow - so much going on with you all - soooooooo many eggs & all fertilising    - this is really encouraging to see, even if the clinic does seem to be in some sort of organised chaos at the moment 

And still no sign of wife's AF - as this is only the 2nd AF after the last failed cycle I think it must be that? Just want to get on with tests & downregging (well .... using the royal we here as its Mrs Bigfish  ) ) but still first time I have wanted wife to tell me AF is here for ages - normally is a disappointment  

Anyone....fingers crossed for all you on 2ww (stand AWAY from the test sticks  ) & lts hope all those with embbies all are big & strong 


  to you all


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

love your posts Mr Fish always make me smile and really hope AF arrives soon for Mrs Fish   

hope everyone's ok today
Thanks for all your HyCoSy advice have spoken to the clinic and they want me to have it so will load up with painkillers and 'go to the dentist' and then ahve to fake toothache tomorrow!

Good luck for everyone with eggs and embies in the lab- sounds like there is lots of lab loving going on which is great news for me behind you guys  

LOl
Cxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Cecilia- I am sure that you will be absolutely fine with the hycosy   . hope that it all goes well.

Bigfish- totally agree with you about the clinic being a bit chaotic at the mo. i am getting a bit concerned, as i hope this is not what the future brings for the ever popular ACU.  AF is the biggest pain in the neck. i tell you, the minute you dont want it to come, there it is! it took me 2 AF for my cycle to get back to normal after my first cycle. (decided t wait for the 3rd af until we had the next treatment)

Nikpix- that is a collasal amount of eggs!!   fantasic news! i think there must be something in the water at the ACU (maybe its that water cooler in the waiting room   )  everyone is getting such fab eggs!  well done. it feels like such an achievement doesnt it? i remember when i got the call from the embryologists, its such a proud feeling you have when they tell you how many of your eggs have fertilised.  

Olivia-    do you know, i was wondering the same thing last night!. i was chatting to a lady on another thread and she had her ET 2 days ago and she is testing one day after me!  i cant seem to figure this out. i dont know whether to count the day we had our ET as day one?  its so confusing!  and i would have thought that blastos (which is what i had put back) would have an earlier testing date. ho hum....... i think if you are testing on sunday, it sounds fine. i am trying to pluck up the courage to also test then.  
hang in there, not long now    

Suzie- well done on your fabulous embies!    best wishes for your ET. this whole ESet question is a tricky one. i do know that clinics are being encouraged to go for SET for women of a certain age. i was a bit cross the other day when i read that some people think its unfair for others to go private as they can choose howmany eggs they want and that those clinics would push for more embies too!    that is so not true, def wth the ACU .  i have had the decsion taken out of my hands, bue to my small build both MR. S and the embryologists suggested only putting in one. they said the complications which my arise are quite scary for a person of my size ( although i dont think i am particularly small   )  DH and i have decided that if this cycle doesnt work then for our 3rd cycle we would put back 2, and the embryologist agreed.  the idea of having 2 put back equalling a better chance, never leaves our minds.  have a look at the website oneatatime.org.uk if you havent already. it gives some good advice.  wishing you all the luck with your decsion.  


Helen and Paula -   how are you ladies getting on? hope that you are well

lots of       for everyone.
Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello All

Sorry I haven't been around for a couple of days.  There is certainly lots going on here!

Nikki - 15 embies is fantastic.  You are so going to blasto with those!  Sorry you had a chaotic time of it during EC - organisation really seems to be going to pot at the moment .... it is such a shame.

Cecilia - you will be absolutely fine with the hycosy.  

Mr Bigfish - sorry that Mrs BF's af is taking its time to show.  I will send you another    to try and chivvy things along!  As for your question re assisted hatching, this is done for a few reasons.  For me it was because I am a bit older and past a certain age they worry that the eggs can't hatch out by themselves.  They make a little hole in the wall of the embryo so it has an easier time and doesn't run out of puff when it wants to implant!  There are details of assisted hatching and the reasons for it on the ACU website.

Olivia and Fozi - oh getting so much closer to test dates!  

Suzie - it is a great concern knowing what to do with regard to SET.  I think it is only something that you can decide after careful consideration.  

Wrightie - excellent news that you are taking your mind off being PUPO by shooting down to Devon.  Hopefully it will take your mind off the inevitable obsessing.

As for me, I am now PUPO!  We had two lovely blasts transferred back yesterday afternoon by Mr S.  It was hilarious as there was a staff meeting at the clinic and we were the only patients there.  They broke off their staff meeting to come and do our transfer!  Mr off started off by saying, Good afternoon, I am Dr Frankenstein!".  It sort of set the mood!  Basically two of our embies had made it to blast and they didn't want to wait until day 6 as the implantation rate goes down then.  All the other embies were still developing well at morula stage so we will hear today if they have got to blast and can go in the freezer!  The embryologist advised us to put two back due to age considerations.  The HFEA say that women past 40 can put 3 back but the ACU would not consider this on a first IVF so I think they are really taking their multiple birth considerations seriously.  Anyway, everything was going smoothly until I had stomach cramps in the middle of the night and then was up and down to the loo about 15 times!  DH has just taken over the cooking ................ do you think he is trying to poison me!!??  I'm thinking it could be the voltarol but hey who knows.

Anyway, better get back to bed as DH is out doing the shopping and he mustn't discover me out of my pit!

Take care all

H
xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Helen- Congrats on becoming PUPO!!!        . Fantastic news on you blastos!!!  sending them lots of sticky vibes!    you are right, i think the visits to the loo might be down to the voltrol, its so yukky!
You make sure you rest up, and perhaps get a few takeaways to give DH a rest from cooking      

 
Fozi


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Helen - Congrats on getting to PUPO stage. not long to go now, hopefully.   that all goes well

Heard today that clinic want to go to blasts, there are still 11 developing, 7 at a good rate and there are 3 that look very good apparently.(6-8 cells) although they didn't go through all the gradings, they just said they were good enough to attempt going to blast.

ET will be on Sat or Sun ( day 5 or 6)

I ranted a bit at the embryologist about whether to go for eSET or not, she just said I should wait till they can see the condition of the blasts and they can then help us make a decision.  I am under 35, and this is my first IVF and I don't have any other issues so I think they might suggest SET. My head says go for 1 and my heart says 2.

Taking the whole of next week off work, I don't need a doctors certificate if I take less than 8 days off, so I should be OK and my boss is also very understanding, which is a great help.


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello everyone   ,

Have not been posting for a few days as have been a bit down. This cycle is not going well and think it may be abandoned although of course still hoping. My bloods are very low for day 10, only 300 and something and they only saw 5 small follies yesterday. The irony is they were so worried about OHSS!! They are pressing on though as I sometimes have long (32days) cycles and have upped the dose of Gonal F and Mennpur. I saw young lady scanner yesterday and she said they will make a decision nearer the time of EC which just prolongs the agony a bit. The clinic is bonkers atm, they ran out of menopur yesterday!!   I was really   The nurse suggested that I try to get it from a pharmacy, err the reason I am paying top dollar is for convience not so i have to run all over the place at the last minute myself. She said to phone later to see if it had arrived. Phoned at 4, spoke to male receptionist and he told me he had no idea and couldn't ask one of the nurses as they were all in this very important meeting. I tried to explain the DH was coming to get it and if it was going to be a wasted journey then I would need to get him to get a prescription and we would have to try to source it ourselves. Still, he was having none of it, I could have screamed in frustration and had to give up. The nurse did finally phone to say it was in. DH interupted their staff meeting to pick it up.

Long story there guys!! 

So all in all feeling this is all a waste of time.  Anyone else had just 5 follies or less and made it to EC?

Nik 15 embies, that is unbelievable!!! You must be so chuffed.  Powerful   going on. Everything crossed for super blastos. 

Helen, the news couldn't better 2 lovely blasts returned by the master.    Hope you are feeling better today.

Wrightie, you are unbelievable with that testing calculations. Enjoy your holiday, no creeping to a quiet corner of the beach for a quick test. 

Olivia and Fozi, let us know as soon as. I have good vibes for you 2.

Mr Fish, Are those afs living and thinking beings? Why do they torture us so? Mine took its time too.

Suzie, Great news on the embies. I know exactly how you feel re SET. I favour one and DH favours two, we have many discussions on this matter. Although it now seem irrelevant as response is so poor.   The complications of twins really scare me, that website is filled with some very sad stories.

Cecilia, you'll be fine with hycosy, just really double dose up on paracetamol.


Good Luck All,

P x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Paula - how big are your 5 follies? Number is not bad, I think the size is more important. They have to get to 20mm to mature I think. Please stay positive hun, Dr S once told me that they can't abandon the cycle after day 10. I keep everything crossed for you   Is it day 11 tomorrow? 

Fozi - I wish I could do the test in the same time with you! I am really getting scared now!     I still don't feel any different, preparing myself for the worst! Hope you are feeling better then me  

Helen - congrats!!! welcome to pupo club!  

Suzie - another quick word about ET decision. Leave the final verdict until your consultation with embryologist before ET. I am similar to you - under 35, 1st IVF, they said "ideal candidate for SET".  But when I saw the pictures before going for it SET felt wrong. It felt like I would go against myself if I agree to put 1 in. Can't explain it. Just thought I would mention it. By the way DH also wanted two very much.

Nikki - how are your little ones doing today?

Jo - is it time to test yet? 

KJP - how are you feeling?

BigFish - good luck with AF! 

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning all

Paula- what a nightmare for you and your DH trying to get your meds!    .its sounds like things are gettin so chaotic at the clinic, i hope that they are going to do something about it soon.  you just gotta stay positive and take each day at a time.   that your follies soon ripen up nicely.

Helen- hope that you are taking it nice and easy.  

Olivia- i too wish that we could do the test at the same time.    i am absolutely petrified    . getting crampy twinges now and then which feel like AF cramps and i am constantly checking my knickers!    you mustn't think of the worse,    keep your chin up    we are almost there! you must remember how well you have done. this is your first time and you have coped amazingly well.  here is           for a BFP!

Big   to everyone and lots of     too!


thank goodness DH is back today. not quite sure how he will take my suggestion of testing early!  
Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning ladies!

Well, I've been in absolute agony since EC, went to work yerterday (stupidly) but was in so much pain my boss was worried I was going to pass out!! Called and spoke to nurse as paranoid about OHSS, although I was sure it was the cyclogest messing my guts around that was causing the pain. She agreed it was probably that, apparently this is a side effect from them so I've been drinking gallons of water and trying to eat more fibre - although for someone who is allergic to wheat, that's not too easy!! I'm off today, couldn't face going in when I'm so uncomfortable. My stomach is like a football. 

So, yesterday had call to say all 15 were doing very well and dividing as they should.

This morning had another call to say 14 are now dooing extrememly well and are top grades at 7 and 8 cells. The 15th is slowiing down a little and only at 4 cell so probably won't go any further. 
I'm so happy, never thought I'd get to this stage. So ET is on Sunday. They'll call again tomorrow am with another update and exact timings.

She asked me whether we've deicded for one or two. We've been thinking so hard about it, I know the risks with twins, but if it didn't work and I only put one back I think I would blame myself. She said as I'm young and it's our 1st go and we have top grades there is a high risk. I know none of you cxan advise as it's obviously a personal decision, but how do you decide??  

From what some of you have said, do we get a chance to discuss it again before ET on the day?

Mr Fish - I feel the need for another af dance for Mrs Fish!    

Helen - well done on being PUPO! 2 great blasts, thats amazing, fingers and everything crossed for a bfp!!    

Suzie - Great news on going to blastocyst, you must be so excited! I'm with you on how many to put back, so confused. My head and heart say the same things as you. How on earth do you make such an important decision?!   I've also taken the whole of next week off and DH is working from home so he can bring me lots of chocs and dvd's!!   I've had to take it off as hol though, but if it gives me the best chance then I don't care. I work in a job where I do lots of lifting and straining so I wasn't prepared to go straight back and risk everything.

Cecelia - Good luck for you hycosy, hope it goes well

Paula - so sorry to hear things aren't progressing too well for you, and nightmare about your menopur, I was there on tues and they'd run out then, I agree, it's getting a little chaotic there at the mo. Glad you got it in the end.
I really   your follies have a growth sprut and things suddenly get going on the higher dose for you. It must be so frustrating. Keep positive.    

Fozi - So pleased to hear your DH is coming back already, hope it wasn't too awful without him the last few days and your family have made a huge fuss of you! What day have you decided to test then? I'm also quite petite, I wonder if they'll say the same thing to me? I'm only 5ft 3 and a half, but then my friend had twins (naturally) and is pretty much the same size as me and had absolutely no probs at all. Had very healthy boy and girl, good weights. Such a hard decision to make. 
Hope your DH is excited at the prospect of testing early  

   for all you ladies soon to test, I have a good feeling there are going to be lots of bfp's any day now  

Right, I'm off to lie down again with my hot water bottle, I wish this pain would go away  

N xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nikki - congrats! Sounds like your embies are really strong,   they keep growing fast! On ET day you will have all the time your want with embryologist to discuss everything.. don't worry.     for Sunday!

Fozi - great DH is back! You have to convince him to test early - I was working on DH all week - sorted now   What about doing it on Sunday morning??

Olivia xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Dear Ladies and Mr Fish!

Thank you for all your lovely messages this week. We are back to clinic next week to see Dr S to have a follow up appointment.

Olivia - lots of       for you. Hope news is exciting for you.  

Cecelia - hope the hycosy goes smoothly for you

Fozi - keep everything crossed for my dear.     . You must be pleased to have DH back with you.

Nikki - god luck for Sunday. You get time to talk through your options. You have a great number - lots and lots of luck 

Bigfish - any developments?

Suzie - I know your decision is hard. I was in the same position as you too. Went for two, and although we have just had BFN I a so pleased we went with that decision. Lots of luck and follow what your heart tells you  

Paula - have been thinking of you. Any developments? Clinic sounded mad for you the other day.

Jo - hope you are OK, any news??

Helen - feeling OK? Hope you are taking things easy. Is time passing slowly?!

Wrightie - hope you have a good break. I feel the need to get away too.

keeping everythinbg crossed for everyone

Lots of love and bubbles 
Kjp xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just a quick post as I am back from the clinic which was mad again. Thank you all for your advice and good wishes for the hycosy which we had yesterday - v.painful and the golden light 321 relax special place stuff goes straight out of your head when you are lying head down with legs miles in the air and someone prodding inside with tubes and saline - fortunatley DH was there to hold my hand++ They found a 'lump' which they think might be a polyp or fibroid, but won't go ahead with the cycle until its removed. they then said I could get referred on the NHS through my GP to get it done and then come back to re-start the cycle, which would take 3 months at which point I totally freaked out - am so psyched up to start and we don't even know if DH will have any sperm at all yet, that waiting that long was too much. so I am going on with the cycle and having a hysteroscopy at 8am on Monday (day 14!) and start primulot the same day argh    was so shocked did not take in the prescription details but Mr Serhal was totally lovely and fixed up the last minute surgery. so then as they are going to dilate me on monday I can't have my dummy ET afterwards so had to go back and have it today - was fine - and went through drugs again. Can't belive they charged me £30 for primulot when can get it from HAH for £5! thanks for all drug tips- am having all the rest delivered next week grand totaly £500 rather than £1500 from clinic...
phew was good to get that out of system am going home to try to breathe some more golden light and calm down.

Good luck to everyone with PUPO and ET over the weekend can't wait to hear how you all get on   for everyone
Lol
C 
do NOT know where I would be without FF - probably going quietly mad somewhere!


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I'm a newbie, but have to admit that i've been following the stories on this thread for about a month & feel like I know you all already!
I can't tell you how grateful I am to all the women (& men) on FF for all the invaluable info posted. 

Anyway - I'm 9 days into Gonal F (currently on 75iu)...Nurse told me that I shouldn't expect to see any follicles on my first scan last Wed, but lo and behold I seem to have three between 11 & 12mm on the Right ovary & another little fella on the Left. Concerns are that I have a very thin womb lining due to very low E2 levels (I am very athletic runner & Dr S thinks this might be why, apparently exercise greatly increases E2 metabolism).

I'm quietly excited about my scans tomorrow & Monday to see how the little follies are growing. But I'm also rather worried that my rapid response to the Gonal F might mean I'm a contender for Over Stimming. Given that i likely haven't ovulated in about 8 years, I think my ovaries are having a party.

Although I've not really read about anyone having bad side effects on Gonal F, I have to say that I've never been so tired in my life! I am finding that I want nothing more than to fall dead asleep at around 4pm everyday. Since that's hardly practical, I'm starting to feel like a walking zombie. Anyone else experienced this?

Of course this is totally minor gripe - I cannot believe i'm complaining when I know what others are going through.

Look forward to sharing the journey with you,

M x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Mackenzie! Am sure that you will find loads of support here. You are doing great for a first scan.

Wow Cecilia. that was an eventful day for you. I would also have been gutted to have had a 3 month delay. Thank goodness Dr S can fit you in. Is that costing you loads? Good Luck for Monday.

Great to hear from you Kjp and good luck for that follow up. 

Nikpix, you have some super embies there! What a selection box of goodies. Hope all goes well on Sunday. The SET decision is awful. I think that I have decided that if faced with 2 tiptop blastos and they say the twin risk is really high, then we will go for one. I definitely do not have a small build either!!   Just really worried about complications. DD spent some time in hospital after birth with heart trouble and it was quite simply the worst days of my life. She is fine now btw but I couldn't face that again.
Hope that you make a quick recovery, your pain sounds awful.

Fozi, Glad your hubbie is home, tell us what he thinks of your testing plans.

Olivia, Thank you so much for your lovely words of encouragement. You are absolutely right, I do need to stay positive. I went for my scan and better news today, there may be 6 follies and they are growing and also bloods are higher so no abandonment yet. Bizarre mixed messages though as lady doctor says they take it right to the wire before cancelling and Dr S says no cancelling post day 10. She also said that they cancel when there are 4 or less so I have scraped in.  Hope that all goes well or grows well before Monday's scan. Hope that you get your result very soon. Everything crossed for you.  

Good Luck everyone  

Px


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening Ladies and Mr BigFish

Paula - it sounds as though you are getting there - 6 follies is great and more than enough to play with (in fact 5 is fine).  You are with Wrightie and myself, going for quality rather than quantity!  Seriously, I am sure your cycle won't be abandoned.  It is strange though that they were worried about hyperstimulation.  Where did they get that from?

Hi M - welcome to the friendliest thread around.  I'm sorry but having never been on Gonal F I really know nothing about it so I'm afraid I'll have to pass on your question.  I know on my first scan on Menopur there were 8 follies but maybe response on Gonal F is different.

Cecelia - Sorry that you have a polyp but wonderful news that they are fitting you in so quickly.  I would be so teed off to be told to come back in 3 months!  Once you start, you just don't want any delays.  £30 for Primolut ........ the mark up is really quite staggering.  Thank goodness for healthcare at home!  

Hi K - really good luck with your follow up appointment.  Am I right in thinking you've got some lovely embies on ice? 

Hey Fozi - I can't believe your DH is back already.  Seemed really quick, but probably dragged for you!  Are you testing on Sunday?

Jo - are you ready to test yet?

Secret Broody - hope you are doing ok?

Alra - how are you getting on honey?

Nikki - really sorry that you have been in so much pain after egg collection.  I suppose the amount of pain must be relative to the amount of eggs collected and you certainly had plenty of lovely eggies!  Have a good chat with the embryologist before transfer - she/he will guide you.  For us they strongly recommended 2 (even though they were both good quality blasts) due to age factor (the chance of multiples is only 5%) but I don't know how I would feel if the risks of twins were greatly enhanced through age etc.  I think I would have decided on 2 whatever .... heart definitely over head!  

Olivia - are you almost ready to test?  I have been lying in bed working out test dates in my head today!  As I have said before I have always got a positive 10/11 dpo.  Surely blastos are 5 days old when they are put back, which would be 4/5dpo.  Going on that surmise, an HPT could register 5dpt.  OK, OK, probably stupid to do it so early as there might be a risk of HCG left over from the trigger shot BUT then I thought I might do a sneaky little test at about 8dpt just to check the HCG was out of my system before doing the proper, ridiculously early test!  Then I started kicking myself for being so impatient and decided to wait ........

I have been in bed for the last couple of days with DH treating me like a princess.  DS even visited today to do a few puzzles and let me read him a bit of Peppa Pig!  I am feeling fine although a bit windy (tmi .... sorry) and some stabbing type pains in my lower rhs.  (.)(.)s also getting really sore.  Of course, all of these symptoms are probably caused by the hormones and other pills I am taking.  I called the embryologist yesterday and they have also put 2 good blastos on ice for us as well which we are really pleased about.  As much as we are praying this will work first time, it is comforting to have a backup plan.  Anyway, this 2ww is going to drag so slowly.  I will have to get into some sort of project to take my mind off the obsessing!

Love to you all

H
xx

PS:  Has anyone else been just ridiculously thirsty after ET?  I am on about my 8th pint of water today.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

   

Mackenzie- A very warm wlecome to you.    as Helen said, you have def found the friendliest thread in town!    feel free to ask any questions, is seems that you are responding very well to the medication already. i was also on gonal F during my 1st cycle. although i didnt get many side-effects, there is a whole list of them on the info booklet!  

Helen- Am so glad that you have been taking it easy. its fab that you have blastos being kept for you, you can use them later on for more siblings for your little ones!    the sore (.)(.) , tummy pains sound familiar, but i agree with you that its prob the medication. try to ignore them otherwise they will drive you crazy    

Paula- hope that you are well.    

Cecilia- i know exactly what you mean about the "golden light" etc going on the window when you are having a procedure! i thought i was the only one. the only thing going through my head at those times is "for goodness sake hurry up!"  i had 7 people staring at my bit when i had my 1st ET    i hink you become immune to the indignities of it all.  glad that your dummy ET went ok. i cant believe the mark-up with the meds! i have seriously been ripped off!  Good luck with your hysteroscopy hope that it all goes well.

Kjp- thinking of you   . i must say that you have been such a fantastic support to all of us.  you have been so strong. i wish i had your strength.  i am glad that you are going in for a follow-up and i hope that it goes well.  

Nikpix- i am so sorry that you have been in so much pain.    i hope that the pain has eased and that you are taking it easy at home. 

Olivia- my dear  PUPO buddy.    not long now. keep up with the     sending you lots of BFP vibes!! 

Wrightie-    hope that you had a super rest whilst you were away. almost there!    lots of BFP vibes for you too! 

Mr & Mrs. Bigfish- hope that AF has arrived.


well, i had a quick chat with DH about testing, he was a bit dubious at first,but doesnt mind.  
but then the whole thing was overshadowed by me having crampy pains all yesterday (and today )and getting upset.  i got told off for stressing myself out-and i know that he is talking sense,  but i cant help it.  have prepared myself for the worst.  
feel like such a plonker telling you all this,    but i couldnt face lying to you all and say that i am fine and cant wait to test! when i just want to run and hide!  

Love and     to all.  
Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello all!

Well had another call this morning to say all are doing very well, dividing further, (wasn't sure if that was including the 15th or if they have just completely discounted that one and we're just talking about the 14?) They're still not 100% sure if they'll be at blastocyst tomorrow, said it's still a little early to know for sure, so will be calling me again in the early am to confirm if transfer is tomorrow or not - bit confused as the other embryologist said it would be... anyway will have to wait and see what they say.  

The pain had eased a little today but still quite uncomfortable, didn't help when one of my cats decided to jump on my stomach - ouch!!  

I've been reading the SET threads on here, I'm still very confused, but the risks re twins sound so scary even though I was pretty much certain of putting 2 back as I'd hate myself if it didn't work and only put one back, I think we'll probably go for one blast this time and then if sadly it doesn't work then two the next (if they survive the thaw that is). It's all too confusing, so many arguments for and against.   If I was to get pregnant with twins and then lose one or both, I think that must be worse than not getting a bfp in the 1st place. Also there is still a risk of twins anway when putting a single blastocyst back. I think I'm going to have a very sleepless night tonight!  

Thanks for all your advice, really appreciate opinions. I'm hoping they'll give us more guidance at ET although sitting there with a full bladder I may not be listening to them too much! I hate that feeling.

Olivia - how are you doing? Not long to go! When are you testing?    for a bfp!

KJP - how are you? Hope you're ok and am pleased to hear you have a follow up appt coming up.  

Mackenzie - hi, I wasn't on gonal-f although they did give me that at my OST and I had a funny skin reaction for weeks where it was injected, then again strange things always seem to happen to me! Sounds like you have some good follies there.  

Paula - thanks, glad to hear DD is all well now, but that must have been really scary and I think that's what's pushing me to SET. Don't think I could cope with problems like that. My brother was born with a mild form of spina bifida and was in hopsital on a feeding tube for many weeks at the beginning and my parents were in a state.
How are things going with you? Sounds like your follies are getting there!  

Helen - I think it's definitely from the amount of eggs, I've been so so sore round my ovaries and then using the cyclogest is also irritating my guts which is also sore so I've got pain all the way from my lower chest down to my uterus, so uncomfortable can't even sleep properly.
Starting to feel a little better today though thanks! How are you feeling? Glad to hear you're taking it easy and DH is looking after you very well and your DS is helping take your mind off things! 
Did you go for acupuncture on ET day in the end? My lady doesn't work sundays so made an appt for monday am, but a little worried about getting up and going out when I should be at home resting... what did you do? 

Fozi - glad to hear DH is back and wasn't too scared by your testing early idea! Crampy pains can mean good things too so as hard as it is try not to think about it, just try as best you can to stay positive and not stress yourself out till you know. When have you decided to test then?!    for you it's a bfp!

N xxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry, no personals today - cramping badly all day - very upset and going to bed now to watch rubbish tv (trash magazines are on the bedside table). I am feeling like something is happening down there but it's more like "something bad" than "something good".. 

Fozi, my darling - I think we are probably both pregnant or we are both not. My symptoms are the same as yours..   I     for both of us. I am testing tomorrow, can't wait anymore. Get me out of my misery. Will speak in the morning..    

Olivia xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Olivia- my lovely   . i am so sorry that you are upset.    saying in bed is a good idea, thats what i am gonna do too.  i am sending you lots of             and        that these pains are just a sign of a BFP to come.  
right now i dont think i could even face posting on here in the morning.  

lot of love
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh Olivia and Fozi am thinking of you both so much and sending as many       that what you are feeling is implantation and not anything else hope you can rest ++ in bed and support each other   Fozi not sure how you managed 7 people gazing at you - was hard enough with 2 - sadly think we all have to get used to someone else being in control down there most of the time during this 

Nik hope your ET goes ahead tomorrow   and you get time to talk through all your concerns about SET it is such a hard decision but my only advice is go with what your heart and bones say rather than your head and am sure you will make the right decision  

KJP so sorry things didnt work out for you this cycle, hope you are managing to get through it and am sure Mr   will be helpful next week   

Wrightie, not sure if you are reading this, but am sending the   to devon and hope you are really relaxingon your 2WW

Helen how are you getting on? is great news you managed to get blastos on ice as well as at ET- no wonder you are being treated like a princess!

mackenzie welcome pleased you finally joined after reading for so long. I am a bit behind you so can't advice about gonalF but hope it goes well for you.

Mr and Mrs Fish have all the AF dances worked? I hope you are having a relaxing weekend bathing in chocolate  

Paula hope you can sort out the confusion with the stimms and really pleased DD is well now.

I had a really straightforward dummy ET which was a relief after the hycosy nightmare and am so relieved we don't have to cancel the cycle and can have the hysteroscopy on monday. have sorted time off work and Dh to pick me up and was lovely of Mr S to squeeze me in. DH keeps apologising that its all his fault that i am going through this and although sweet is a bit annoying as he can't help being azoospermic and keep telling him every time he wants to say sorry should buy me chocolate instead! I now have huge bar of tolberone in my work bag so can have a square anytime I am at the clinic and getting anxious or stressed  
am thinking of you all this weekend   

love C


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Sunday everyone,

I tested this morning and got BFP!!  First time in my life  ! I am not celebrating yet as I am still feeling crampy and boobs are not painful anymore (?) Not 100% sure the little one(s) is(are) ok in there  

Was starring at the pregnancy test all morning   and still can't believe it. I will test again tomorrow morning before I call the clinic.

Fozi - how are you doing darling?     for you  

Wrightie - hope you are having a great time, not long now  

Cecilia - good luck for tomorrow! I had hysteroscopy in Aug and recovery was pretty fast. Glad the cycle is not getting cancelled! Well done with Dummy ET, the worst is over now.

Helen- how is your PUPO life is treating you? Hope you are feeling ok

Nikki - good luck for today! Did you go for 1 or 2 blastos in the end??

KJP - good luck with follow up appointment next week.  

Paula - good luck for scan tomorrow.

Mackenzie - welcome!  

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Olivia- congrats on your BFP               i am so happy for you! 
take is easy and well done!!!    

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

I got a BFN.
i know my test date was on tuesday,but i tested this morning. i really dont think that things will change in 2 days.  
Am totally devastated and feel like such a failure, cant believe its happened again.

sorry for such a downer post.
wishing all our Pupo ladies many many BFP's
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Fozi hun am gutted for you - but isn't it worth testing again in a couple of days? I know you guys have been debating for ages on the right test date and maybe there's a chance you need a bit longer? Hope the clinic are helpful and supportive     and your DH is looking after you  

Olivia that is amazing news congrats     - 

is so hard writing one post for both of you as am thinking of you both loads. Hope all you PUPO ladies out there are are doing ok this weekend.

Not much happening here, just waiting for my hysteroscopy - m so pleased you recovered well Olivia as I am pretty nervous about more rummaging in my insides with sharp things. 
LOl
C


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Olivia, so so thrilled for you.  Have been thinking about you and Fozi all morning and checking this page. That is great news.   You must try to enjoy it and stay positive as you told me to. You have never had a BFP before so that in itself is a huge step forward. I am so pleased, hang in there for blood tests. Will you wait till Friday to go to the clinic for them? I personally had zero symptoms until I was 6 weeks pregnant but had plenty of achy pains. Your uterus is having a massive stretch now so do not torment yourself. 

Cecilia, Glad all went well on DET and lots of luck tomorrow. It must be tough on your husband though, I can see why he feels bad, he has the issue, yet you are the one undergoing all the procedures.

Nikki,   ET today or is it tomorrow? Good Luck anyway, did you or will you transfer one or two?   to you at this exciting time.

Wrightie, Hope you had a nice break.    to you too.

Mr Fish, Is that AF in town yet? 

Helen, hope all is well.   is a long time.

I feel great, am absolutely symptom free! Do not know if these drugs are working at all. Not even a buzz from the old ovaries.  All will be revealed tomorrow.

Love, Px


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Fozi, So so gutted for you.  This is the worst time. As Cecilia says thoough, things may change. I know that you do not want false hope but do not bury all hope. It will happen for you too, one day. Feel so sad for you. Loads of   
Those dreams will come true. Next time you will have two put back and a better chance. Nothing we can say makes any difference though, I know that.


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Fozi - I am so sorry about your BFN!!   I know you don't have much hope for next 2 days but like girls said below, may be still worth doing another test then? I am really gutted hun   Thanks for congrats, you are a real sweetie  

Thanks Cecilia and Paula for your lovely words.. Will call the clinic tomorrow to see when I can get my blood test done. It will be day 16 after ET on Tuesday.. Good luck to you both for tomorrow!

Olivia xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Fozi - feel so upset reading your post. Sending big hugs and lots of love. You will get there and you have shown amazing strength of character through the process. 
I have eaten my body weight in chocolate this week to get me through the crapness of it all!! Indulge in some treats.
Take its easy - thinking of you
Kjp xxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Olivia

Many congratulations - now you need to take things easy until your scan. You must be so thrilled. Hearing of BFP's keeps me going and I know we must try the process again even though its the last thing I feel like doing.

Keep us posted with your progress

Hello everyone else too - will do more posts tomorrow  

Love Kjp xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Olivia - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!      I am absolutely delighted for you.  

Love 

Helen
xxxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fozi

I am so, so sorry honey.     I can only imagine how disappointed you must feel and am thinking about you tonight.  

Try to keep positive though.  Your time will come, you just have to try and keep believing.

Love

Helen
xxxxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies

I am in Madrid working & mrs bigfish has just called me to tell me the mixed news - Olivia great news for you soooooo happy ......& we both feel for you Fozi - hang in there & you really do have our best wishes  

Havent posted for a while but no sign of AF...day 37 I think so getting a little annoyed...but this post isnt about me...but about the 2 ladies with mixed news & big hugs from us both to you  

And of course ... a hello to all you lovely ladies as well


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

a quick one from me. Just wanted to check on my friends Olivia and Fozi, only to find out that my   have only partially been heard.

Fozi hun, I am very sorry to read your sad news. I'm so hoping it is a false negative!!! Thinking of you!!  

Olivia, what a great news hun   I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

As to me... still waiting for the second scan and   at least one of my babies stays with me!!

Love and baby dust to everyone.

Alra


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Down post from me I am afraid - was in tears all evening   My blood test showed progesterone level is low and HCG is not very high either. Will start taking 3 cyclogest instead of 2. Did anybody have low progesterone level before? Does it mean I am likely to lose a baby?? I hoped it gets easier after BFP but it's not. So many things can go wrong.. I am really worried

Sorry about such a down post

Olivia x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a quick post from me.........

Dearest Olivia-    I am constantly    that both your progesterone and HCG levels rise.  There have been many women who have had treatment for this and then gone on to have a healthy pregnancy- and YOU ang to be one of those ladies. I just know it.  Please dont cry and certainly dont even think that you are likely to lose your baby.  stay positive.     

thank you everyone for your kind wishes, they really mean so much to me.  i know this will sound so cheesy,  (      )  but i am so glad that we have such a supportive group of lovelies on this thread  

Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Olivia my love - please stay positive   .  HCG should double every 2-3 days and this is more of an indication of how well your pregnancy is doing so a one off reading doesn't really tell you very much.  You might have had late implantation and that is why your numbers are low at the moment.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  

Love

Helen
x


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Helen and Fozi - thank you my darlings for all your support. Will let you know my news in the end of the week..   

Fozi - I still    things will change tomorrow

Helen - when is your test day? 

Olivia xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello ladies & fish  

Its been very busy here since I've been away.

Olivia,    I am soooo    that everything works out well for you with your progesterone levels & the 3 a day pessaries help. As Helen said your hCG levels double every day & they have massive variances of where it should be each day. When is your next test? If its any help I had a bleed last time at 8wks & Paul suggested I took 3 a day & all was well.

Fozi Bear,    please keep your chin up honey. I'm really really   that all works out for you & not taking this time as over until you say.   

Helen, welcome to PUPO land . How are you feeling?? When is your test date (official & unofficial)   Great news about your frosties you are very lucky as we've never managed to make any snow babies..

Nikki, Hey PUPO lady.   How did ET go? How many did you decide to go with?

Alra, Lovely to hear from you. Thinking of you lots for your next scan  

Mr Bigfish, Good to hear that you are keeping up to speed. Has Mrs Bigfish done a HPT ?? Just a thought ??     If not I think its yummy parsley tea that hurries up AF visit.

KJP, How you doing honey?? Sounds like you are being very strong  

Cecilia,   Hope the hysteroscopy went well & you were able to start on the primulot as planned. I had something similar happen in Oct last year, but it turned into a huge cock-up due to what they thought the lump was. Ended up being referred out the clinic which wasn't needed, then delayed it by a month as they missed the dates to do it. Paul ended up doing it for me at the clinic with no fuss. But it was nov by then so we ended up being delayed for 3 months from when we were due to start in oct to now. So I really understand how that feels when you are ready to go. Let us know how you are  

Paula, How you doing on the drugs honey ??  

Mackenzie, Welcome!   

We had a lovely break last week. It was really magical & great to get away from it all. Can't say I could really forgot about what was going on though. DD was on great form & it was great spending the time with her after her being so neglected for the last month.

The reason I couldn't really get away from it all was since last tues when I went for my clexane bloods (4 days after ET) I've had all I can describe as morning sickness symptoms . I got out the taxi from the clinic & was retching for Britain  all across waterloo concourse, it was a very classy moment  It has continued every day since then. So romantic walks down the beach, strolling around Dartmouth & the fishy sea life centre in torquay have all been to the sound track of me going guuuuuurrrrrreeeeeelllllllppppphhhhh    . Anything is setting me off. Boots for example yucky perfume smell ... guuuuuurrrrrreeeeeelllllllppppphhhhh  Someone having a faggerlla about 20 miles away guuuuuurrrrrreeeeeelllllllppppphhhhh  .... cooking smell guuuuuurrrrrreeeeeelllllllppppphhhhh .

So I couldn't really help myself & accidentally peed on a stick on friday (sat & sunday) & they were all     !!! Certainly morning sickness is identical to before, but didn't start until about 6 weeks so I'm 3 weeks earlier this time. I'll book in for bloods at the end of this week.

We are obviously thrilled to have got this far, when we didn't think we'd make it to EC as my response was so poor. But it does feel a little mixed as I'm feeling so much for Olivia & Fozi    especially as it reminds me of how fragile it all is & that the journey doesn't end here ....

Love   &   to all, Sorry if I've missed anyone out ....

 Wrightie xxxx

ps please don't send the    to me, I had to do it incase I'd got a bug ... honest guvna


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Wrightie-      on your BFP!!!  this is fantastic news, you and your DH must be over the moon and your gorgeous DD is going to be a big sis!    Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months .   

Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Wrightie,  Congratulations!!     

So so pleased for you, had a great feeling about you all along.   that everything goes super well for you. I just knew that you were peeing on a stick somewhere in Devon. Great symtoms of a healthy pregnancy though. Keep us in the know as to your bloods.


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Olivia,  Poor you.  This is just the most torturous process in the world. Do not despair, you still have a good chance, sometimes hcg can rise dramatically over just 24 hours. They know what they are doing and would not have upped the dose if there was no hope at all.   

Alra,  Hope all is well and that your next scan brings good news.

Fozi,    Tough week for you, thinking about you lots and     for you.

Helen,  Hope that you are doing well in your 2ww.

Nik,    How was the ET?

I went for my scan yesterday and there are still 6 follies growing slowly, am definitely a slow responder. So I think EC on Friday which will be day 19. They keep saying the lining is really good now so I hope that it doesn't get too thick for an ET. One worry is constantly replaced by another! More scans tomorrow.

Love, Px


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wrightie - congrats with BFP!!! Excellent news !    ! It's amazing you have all these symptoms, I am sure your HCG are going through the roof! 

Good luck for blood test in the end of the week! I will have one on Thurs or Friday.

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Paula-    that all goes well with your EC on friday. good news about your lining. 6 follies is great! i know exactly what you mean about one worry being replaced with another, but you got to keep       

Olivia- sending you lots of     for your blood tests.

Helen- hope that your ebies are nice and snug and that you are taking it easy. lots of golden light!  

Nikpix- hope that ET went well and that you are a happy PUPO!  

Bigfish- any sign of AF? hope that its turned up .  i was really kind of you to think of us even whilst you were away in Madrid. you are a true FF'er! 

Alra- hope that you and your little ones are doing well.

Kjp- how are you doing? choc seems like a great idea right now.  


I re-did my test this morning, wasnt really a big shock to find out that it was BFN . just have to draw a line under it, pick ourselves up and try again.  going to wait for 3 AFs before we start again. think we need a break.  
am hoping to get away for a much needed break but we are in te middle of this house purchase. please all keep your fingers and toes crossed        that the vendors hurry up and get the house they want to buy, so we can get on with the move.  it will be just awful if we lose that aswell, could do with a nice distraction right now.  
Will continue to keep in contact to see how everyone is getting on, cant face abandoning this thread!  

Fozi


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Afternoon all

Wrightie - absolutely flipping marvellous news!!!  Well done you!     I too had a good feeling about you all along.

Paula - delighted your follies are slowly getting to where they need to be.

Nikki - how did you get on?  Sorry I have only  just seen your question about acupuncture and the answer was I didn't bother after et in the end as it was all becoming too complicated.

As for me, I am very sure this cycle is a bust.  I have had all my usual af symptoms at exactly the time I normally get them and no pg symptoms at all.  In all 4 of my pregnancies I have had similar symptoms (including the early gag reflex Wrightie  ) but this time de nada.  I am now cramping and have the horrific af headache I normally get a couple of days before spotting starts.  My mood is foul (another af sign ..... I am always content when I am pregnant!).  Of course I am feeling really disappointed but am determined not to let this get me down.  Also, did a sneaky pee on a stick yesterday to check HCG was out of my system (which it was).  Anyway, I am off to acupuncture now to try and calm my tetchiness!!  I have to look on the bright side - at least there are 2 frosties who will be liberated very soon!

Love to all

H
xx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Firstly, huge Congratulations to *Wrightie* - what wonderful news, good luck and enjoy every moment!

To everyone who is feeling low, doubting the whole process, at war with their bodies....please know that just by sharing your stories you are truly helping others who are experiencing the same fears and experiences. 

*Olivia*, all my  are with you.

*Paula* - all sounds super! you've got all the elements in place for a great chance.

My scan yesterday showed no sign of womb thickening (still only 3.5mm at day 10), the man who did the ultrasound said he wasn't even going to bother measuring my follicles since he thinks i'm on the wrong drug. So i've been moved from Gonal F to Menopur: ( & what a lot of fuss those injections are! Is it possible to make up a few days worth ahead of time & just keep them in the fridge??)
The nurse watched me prepare & inject the first one, only to find that my skin in the area i'd just jabbed on my thigh started to bubble up, like a patch of boils!! 
I was totally freaked out (as was she) and we kept it compressed for about 10mins. I felt totally woozy and rather sore down that leg for a while yesterday afternoon. Hope it's not going to happen again when I inject tonight!

I'm now feeling pretty low, since the follies that are currently around 15mm will probably come to nothing if my lining stays thin. It also slightly upset me that the ultrasound man suggested that they might not be very good quality anyway since they are the first i've produced in perhaps years. How can they tell if the follicles are "good quality" anyway?? I've been told to cut out all exercise to encourage my Estrogen to rise.

Off to bite the bullet & do the Menopur before our dinner guests arrive.

Mackenzie


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 

I am officially addicted to FF! Now posting twice in the same day! I am like your cyber stalker. 

Helen,    Hope that it is not over for you, there is still hope this cycle. It ain't over till the dreaded AF arrives.   

Fozi,    Sorry that you had your bad news confirmed.    at this time. Rest assured that we will all be here during your break...and hopefully you will keep in touch so that you will be ready to return to the roller coaster of IVF.

Mackenzie,  If you read back, you will see that I had an awful first scan and thought that it all would be abandoned but they moved to Gonal F as well Menopur and things picked up. But 6 follies that are still quite small is not an amazing result at 35 and with my fsh and amh results so think that they still need to tinker if there is a next time (please no!). What were your bloods like?
Do not despair just yet. You must try to be positive.    to you. I am seeing this first IVF as a sort of practice run. The injections are a pain in the butt though. I am sure I am always making errors and not sucking it up properly. You do get better though, the boil sounds drastic though.  

Good Luck All,  Px


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Wow a lot has happened since I was last on!

Fozi - I am so very sorry to hear you got a bfn, I can imagine how devastated you must be after going through all this . I know nothing will make you feel better right now but we're all here for you. I'm   that your house all goes through ok!   

Olivia - Congrats on your amazing news hun!!    Please try not to worry too much about the progesterone levels, it may just be that it's early days so a little low, it will hopefully pick up and the increased cyclogest should help. Am   your next blood will show it's risen ++++ 

Alra - Good luck at your next scan,  all will be well and your worries will have been for nothing!

Wrightie - omg, congrats to you too!!    Amazing news!! Love the accidental peeing on a stick, sometimes we just can't help ourselves 

Cecelia - How did your hysteroscopy go?

Paula - Glad to hear your follies are getting there, even if a little slow, good luck for EC on friday 

Helen - Sorry to hear you're not feeling too positive? When is your date to test? I'm   your feelings are wrong.   

Bigfish - Any signs yet for Mrs B?!

KJP - Hope you're thinking positive thoughts for your appt? Hope you're ok? 

Mackenzie - sorry to hear things aren't going well for you so far, when do you go back?  your lining and follies look much better in a couple of days on the menopur  

Well, had ET done on Sunday. Still very confused when we got there. The embryologist came and had a good chat with us, after lots of umming and ahhing, we made the hard decision of only putting one grade A blastocyst back that was literally about to hatch. The risk of twins was 70% which we thought was so high, and as it was our 1st go and we're young she advised we go for one and also as I responded so well, we agreed. Although I was a little doubtful we'd made the right choice, but we only did this as we have at least another 7 good grade blasts frozen now so worst case we can go back and put two back next time. I know I'll feel really annoyed with ourselves if it doesn't work, but really don't want to take the risk of twins if possible.
Was very funny though, my bladder was fit to burst, they kept sending me off to the loo little by little with a plastic bowl to empty it in stages as apparently I'd filled it too much, I'd only had about 1 litre! 
Have had my feet up in bed for last 2 days and    it will work. It's even worse now isn't it as you've seen a photo of your embryo so it makes it more real, and losing it must make it feel worse also. Before you didn't know if you'd even made an embryo. This is so hard. I feel really scared to even make the wrong move incase I ruin things!  
Had acupuncture on mon and going back fri, not sure if this helps, but figured can't do any harm and relaxes me anyway.

 _With clexane, I'm finding it so so so painful, it's unbearable. I'm dreading it every night. DH is injecting into my stomach like the instructions say. What are the rest of you doing? Is it less painful in the thigh? Do you sit or stand? I've been sitting/lying. I hate it, it's like someone putting a staple into my stomach, which btw is still hugely bloated and sore from EC still, and now also covered in bruises!  _

Speak to you all again soon xxx


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Nixpix, I was there too on sunday....I was there for ages as my bladder wasn't full enough, even though I drank nearly 2 liters and then because my ovaries were still swollen from EC they couldn't get the speculum in so I kept going in and out of the treatment room all afternoon. i didn't leave till nearly 5 and my appointment was at 1. It was a long day! but like you I've had my feet up since then.

I am taking clexane, and find the best thing is just putting the needle in really quickly, it stings like hell afterwards though, and i too am covered in bruises. I am doing in my tummy, but I might have to move as I wont' be able to find somewhere without a bruise soon.

do we have the same test date (16th march) I'm not sure I can wait that long, I am already driving myself slightly crazy.

congratulations Wrightie, fantastic news, Hope the 9 months go smoothly

Suzie


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Nikpix- i am  sure that you made the best decision regarding how many embies to put back. it's a hard decison, but it sounds like you have a top quality one there   .try and relax and stay off your feet for a bit.  sending you lots of    
with the clexane injections, a friend on mine found it slightly more bearable doing them in her thigh. she used to numb the area first with an icepack. maybe you could call the clinic and ask one of the nurses? i am sure they would suggest something.

Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Suzie,

You weren't the one next to me in the bed at the end were you?! Bed 2? There was someone next to me who everyone was going ahead of as hadn't got a full bladder. Had to walk past many times going to the loo with my plastic bowl!!!  

How many did you put back in the end? Was so hard to make the decision. Yes we have the same test date, scary! I never test really, as af always arrived like clockwork. Hopefully it won't this time and I'll actually get to test and for once in my life get a bfp. Are you planning on waiting it out or are you going to be naughty and test a little early?

Clexane does sting like hell, we just tried it with me standing this time and seems to hurt less for some reason.

Fozi - thank you, am going back on fri for my full blood count from clexane so will ask them for advice. Was never instructed on using it so maybe they have some tips. I hope you're right about the decision, you just don't know whether the risk is worth taking or whether to be sensible, especially as the first go. It's done now, just need to concentrate on the next 2 wks and see what happens. Stupid question I know, but how are you?   xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello!

Suzie- congratulations on being  PUPO!!!      stock up on lots of chic lits and dvds for the 2ww. Will you be going back to work before you test?  Hope that these 2 weeks go super fast. 

Nikpix- keep up the     . you have a fab embie in there making itself at home.    ( and you have the reassurance of frosties for future siblings for your little one later on.  p.s i sent you a PM last night.


Hope everyone is well  
Fozi


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, 

just lying around the house today. This is day 4 after ET, I might think about leaving the house tomorrow.

Nixpix - yes that was me in bed 2. I saw you going in and out with your little bowl! hope it was all OK in the end.

We only had 2 blasts in total in the end and they recommended puting both back, which made sense to us, just hoping at least one of them make it! we did so much soul searching last week about SET or not ( we had 11 fertilised so throught some would go to frosties - not to be though) that it was weird when the decision was pretty much made for us.

I persuaded them to do my clexane blood tests on sunday, so I don't have to go back this week. 

DH has told me that if I test early he doesn't want to know the result as he is worried it was be a false pos or false neg, so that has put me off testing early, as I couldn't not tell him the result. He is much more disciplined than me, I'm sure i'll be gagging to test by next week! Might test on the 15th as its a Sunday and I would rather get either result when I don't have to go straight to work afterwards.

hope everyone else is well today,

ceceiliab -  I hope your procedure went well on Monday.

Suzie


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

I hopeyou are all ok
Fozi hun am really thinking of you and hope you both have some time to rest to think about what's next   

Olivia how are you getting on? GOOD LUCK for your blood test this week     

Wrightie       are out for you babe well done am thrilled for you

Helen, NIk and Suzie - amazing so many PUPOs on the board at the moment and so many tough decisions - I hope if we make some embies then all your thoughts on this board will help us. Suzie your DH sounds amazingly disciplined - think mine would be the same but not sure if I could wait!

Paula good luck for EC this week hope it goes well and your new regime works for you hun

ALra great to hear you are doing well when is your next scan? I hope both babies are doing well   

Mr and Mrs Fish -hope AF is messed around from your last cycle and you guys can get going soon 

Mackenzie sorry you are low and hope the new drugs do the work for you from now.

Thank you all so much for your good luck and thoughts for my hysteroscopy - I am now about fine but it was pretty strange. I went down on Mon am first thing and met the famous RIta - she is a star and told off the anaesthetist when he was late which I apreciated as I had been early to make sure i was squeezed in. THere seemed to be lots of EC/ET going on around me but I was pretty dopy, and thought I was hallucinating when our Andrologist, mr Ralph appeared and seemed to think he was taking DH to theatre  - he asked 3 times and DH had to keep explaining we had had a complication and DH did not want his balls cut open yet!   Anyway the hysteroscopy was completely normal, and they said it must have been an 'artefact' on the scan to look like a polyp/fibroid   was not that impressed as the whole thing had been so stressful and expensive but at least we are reassured that my insides are really really normal, and we can go ahead, so I started downregging with the primulot whilst recovering from the GA so have spent the last two days at home feeling v weird and hormonal. Back to work tomorrow which actually is a good thing as naval gazing and watching bad films is not really me, although caught up on all my taped mad men episodes so was not all bad. MIL turned up yesterday with chicken soup and Challah which has def made me feel better.

Start sniffing on Monday and all drugs arrived today from HAH so it really really is happening at last - exciting but scary!
HOpe you are all well and      to all
LOL
C


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Another day sitting around, am going a little stir crazy now. Have watched all the good dvd's and am getting restless!

Suzie - I thought it may have been you! Wish I'd known, would have said hello properly!   Such a shame only 2 went to blast, I would definitely have done the same in that situation, and I    they are 2 very strong healthy embies that will stick and give you your bfp   
I was thinking of asking them to do my blood test on sun also but I thought they'd say no as it was only 4 days into it, wish I'd asked now. Really don't fancy travelling all the way ini when I should be taking it easy. 
How are you feeling? I'm still a little swollen and sore from EC, been over a week now. Hope it settles soon. 
I'm thinking along the same lines as you, aiming to test on the sunday as I also don't want to be going to work straight after as if it's bad news don't think I'll be in the best frame of mind.    us PUPO ladies get our bfp's

Helen - How are you? Hope you're doing ok and feeling   

Cecelia - Glad to hear it all went well even though there was no need in the end, but at least you know all is ok and you are now well on the way to starting your down regging   Glad your MIL is looking after you!!

Fozi - thank you, and for your PM, really appreciated it  

Hope everyone else is well.

N xxxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello ladies and gent!!

Well this is what happens when I turn my back for a few weeks eh?!   Lots have been happening here and you were and still are in my thoughts...

Olivia: I'm so pleased for you hun and I hope the blood tests today/tomorrow puts your mind at rest   

Wrightie:    I love the accidentially pee on a stick excuse or were they sewn into your lingere    Excellent news hun and wish you all the best for the next 9 months... Trust me when I say this     

Suzi, Helen and Nikpix: Congrats on being PUPO ladies!!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes for your blasts!    

Cecilab: Glad everything went well and at least it was a peace of mind even thouhg it was an expensive one   Good news you've started DR too 

Fozi: I'm so sorry hun for your news. My jaw dropped when i read the recent posts and I just wanted to send you a big cyber hug hun   I hope your house sale can keep you otherwise occupied x

Big Fish: I'm glad you're still here and in the throes of it even though waiting for AF can be daunting... 

Alra: How are you doing? When is your 2nd scan booked for? 

Mackenzie: Sorry to hear about your drug problem and even more so that the ultrasound man was very inconsiderate in saying those things... I'm not sure what your history is but I was told through another friend who didn't ovulate at all that if you didn't ovulate or produce eggs on a monthly basis for years/months then your eggs would be a better quality than someone who ovulated every month... I hope the new drugs work and the reactions you have to them subside  

Paula: All the best for EC this week

KJP: I hope you're well- Good luck for you appt xx

As for me, I had to retire to the bed for a few weeks as the constant nausea, MS and tiredness left me a shadow of my former self and was no good to beast or man(neanderthol (sp?) man comes to mind   

Fortunately this has worn off and getting better and to top it off I had my 12 week scan on Monday, which went very well so I'm almost out of the woods and moving into the 2nd tri...

Baby dust and positive vibes to all xxx

Secret


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternnon ladies  

Quick post as still in Madrid - but AF has finally arrrived so Mrs Fish having tests this weekend & then we "get back on the horse"

Have a good day & good news to you lucky ladies with recent BFP


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm completely new to all of this and would really love some advice. It looks like we will be going down the IVF route after 2 years of ttc and a myomectomy and we were hoping to go to UCH ACU. The reason for this is I have had my myomectomy at UCH and also all of the preliminary fertility abd blood tests afterwards. We were told that we should talk to our GP about referals but that it depends on which hospital your PCT has a contract with. In our case, it is Haringey PCT and the contracted hospital is Homerton. Our GP was not very helpful other than giving us this info!

We would prefer to stick with UCH as we know the staff and it has an excellent reputation. Can any of you advice which PCT we would need to reside within to qualify for a referral to UCH or can we ask our PCT to fund us for treatment there? I have looked at the HESA website and Haringey website but the information is at best confusing!

Many thanks

Bx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Bub

Welcome to our board. We also had our intial investigations into fertility at UCLH and thought they were fantastic and wanted to have the IVF we need with them. However we then found out that ACU ONLY sees private patients and does not take NHS referrals, so we saved up to have a cycle with them but its not cheap. Our PCT is Brent and we have been referred for NHS treatment at GUys but their waiting list is loooong and they don't do what we need as a speciality. 

Good luck negotiating NHS IVF in London - its not easy. Best thing would be to get your GP to find out where you can be referred, as Hammersmith does see NHS patients and is really good - its essential to have a good and supportive GP through all of this - ours has been fab.

C


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Down post from me I am afraid - I lost a baby. HCG went down and Dr S said to stop medication. He was really sweet and promised to me that I will get pregnant again. But at the moment it's officially over. I can't stop crying and I don't feel like I can go through it again. I am sure one day I will. 

Anyway, just opened a bottle of wine, running a bath and will try to relax tonight. The lesson learned - don't get too excited when you see BFP. It's just a beginning. 

Will be back when I feel better. 

Sending baby dust to you all my darlings..

Olivia xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey ladies & aquatic vertebrate animal in Madrid

I'm still without a PC so begging my DH's laptop off him is the best I can do.

Hey Pupo ladies, how are you all doing Helen, Suzie & Nikki - watch out for those little sticks. They are buggers. Every time you got for a pee they'll fly through the air & position themselves. You've got to watch them!!! 

Suzie & Nikki, the bladder stories were funny. I had to do the peeing in lots of bowls when I had my dummy ET, so last time I drank a 1lt & it was fine. This time I didn't have a dummy ET so I did the same thing, but they could hardly see my bladder so I had to go back out & drink about 40 gallons. So can empathise with you both. Still I'd rather be under & over now as I don't know how good my pelvic floors would be to fill those little bowls    (what pelvic floors my body is saying    )

Helen, Sorry you had such a down day.   Its such an emotional rollercoaster that you just can't predict how you will feel or rationalise it. Hope you have eaten lots & lots of chocolate    to help improve the situation

BigFish, Horrah to Mrs BigFish's AF arriving. Thats great news. Good luck with all the lovely tests  

Bub, Welcome honey to our board. I don't know lots about funding, but the ACU are not cheap. Look at the price list. Add in all the optional extras (that you don't think you'll need, because you will end up having them anyway) & double it & times the total by your age. You'll get somewhere near the true cost   . Seriously you can buy the drugs elsewhere which saves a bomb. But this time I think its cost us about £8k-£9k & this was supposed to be our budget credit crunch ivf attempt  . So we are skint from skintsville now,   but its worth it   . Good luck on getting funding

Secret Broody, Wow time has gone just soooo fast for you. Almost 12 weeks. That is such a   . You must be so thrilled. I'm glad the MS has subsided. I just can't imagine it being that bad. Good luck for your 12wk scan & let us know if you little buba is doing a dance for you & your DH

Cecilia, You & I could be doubles. The big drama of having a dividing wall in my womb turned out to be bugger all (not suprising really when they didn't see it 2 years ago & its supposed to be deformity that stops you from carrying to term, er i have a DD    ) & cost us about £2k as we got some back from the private medical insurance.  I think they found a 'bit of fluff' or something equally technical   . I think that scanner is a bit too whizzy for its own good. My DH has a theory that every cycle they sting your for an additional £2k more than you think. Glad you can move forward now & get going. 

Fozi Bear, You are a very very strong lady   . I still can't believe it honey.  Here's   the house gets sorted for you.

Alra, How are you doing honey??

Paula, Good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope it all goes well for you   

Olivia, Do you have your bloods tomorrow ?? Sending you lots of    &    hoping the results are good.

I'm off for my bloods tomorrow. Just realised my lovely clexane (it kind of gets better, as the bruises go down you fine a new place to stab) runs out over the weekend so need another prescription & not sure we can get it if we just rock up to boots (I'll give it a go though!!). Very nervous about the bloods, so we'll just see what happens.

Love  ,   & tonnes of   to all & sorry if I've missed anyone

 Wrightie xxx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Olivia

Just seen your post. I just can't believe it. I'm absolutely devastated for you. You poor poor thing. 

I really don't know what to say. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your DH. I just can't believe it.

Wrightie xx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening everyone,

Secret B - good to hear from you. So pleased to hear you 12wk scan went well and that your ms is getting better. Wishing you a very healthy remainder of your preg!  

Bigfish - YAY!!! Finally it's arrived, hope the next step goes smoothly for you and Mrs Fish  

Bub - Welcome! I don't know much about fuding either, but Wrightie is 100% correct about the costs at this clinic. As she said though you can save a fortune in drug fees by not getting them from acu but that's only a very small part of the whole cost. Good luck with it all.

Olivia - I'm so so sorry, you must be devastated, was feeling so positive for you. Sending you and DH big     

Paula - Good luck for your EC tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you get some great eggies!   

Wrightie - You never fail to make me laugh!!   How are you feeling? Still bleuurrrgggghjhhh?!! You are so right with the costs, it seems to escalate beyond anything you can guess. Loads of luck for your bloods tomorrow, and hope you don't have to wait too long for the results. I'm sure all will be ok. I may see you there, going in at lunchtime for my clexane blood test. 

Helen - How are you feeling? When's your test day?

Suzie - How are you today? Did you venture out in the end? I stayed upstairs again all day and watched more dvd's - don't think I've ever watched this many in my life! 

Fozi - How are you doing?   

I'm starting to feel a bit less bloated now but still have stomach like a small football and still a little uncomfortable. Hoping this goes down soon. Can't believe it's only been 5 days since ET, feels like an eternity!!

Well, off to get DH to stab me once again with the lovely clexane. Ouch! Speak soon,

N xxxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Dear Olivia

So upset to read your post. Thinking of you and hoping you are OK.
Such a shock. Take some time before you make any decisions. Lots of      for you and your DH

Will be in touch soon. We are trying to decide if we can put ourselves through this again. Saw Dr S today for follow up.

Why do things have to be difficult. Take care

Lots of love 
K xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi KJP - how did your appt go? I hope you both managed to have a good chat with Dr S? I know what you mean, the thought of going through all this again absolutely frightens me, it's such a long and gruelling process, only you know how you feel and whether you can do it again or whether you need a bit of a break before thinking about another go. I hope you both are ok and I'm sure you'll make the best choice for you both.  

Take care, N xxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

What a week!

Olivia, there are no words. Your post made me cry. I hope you and your darling partner can find some peace.

Paula - good luck today! Hope EC is a bountiful harvest!

NikPix & Wrightie - How'd your blood tests go today? All good news I hope. They ought to be the simple part, and yet I had an amusing nurse fluff-up this week..she 'missed' the vein totally and gave me a stonking bruise! Not surprised, since the waiting room seems to rival Waterloo Station now...they're far too busy.

To all the ladies on the 2ww.....I'm coming to join you on Monday!!

Such a surprise - From out of nowhere I had one dominant follie spring up on Tues at 17.5mm on the right ovary, with only minor ones elsewhere. But my lining was still only 4mm, so I presumed that this cycle was a gonner.

NikPix, thankyou!!  You were totally right - my lining responded completely differently in just 24/48hrs to the Menopur (they changed me from Gonal F) and at yesterdays's scan it was up to 8mm. The single follie has also grown to 23mm... Well one is better than none, eh?

So I was given the Pregnyl last night & told to get busy with the Hubby from tonight! 
We have people coming for dinner, but I'm hoping it won't be a late evening since I'm super excited - This is my first cycle at ACU. I know it's unrealistic to think I'd get a BFP the first time around, but I'm just so grateful that my body has responded and i'm being given this chance  

Few frantic questions ladies for anyone who has the time to lend some advice:

1. How frequently should we have sex between tonight and Sunday night? Can we try twice a day or do we risk diluting his sperm?

2. Was I meant to take another menopur last night after i'd had the Pregnyl shot? -(woke up at 2am very worried, but no-one had told me to, so i didn't)

3. Is there anything else holistic i can do to maximise the chances?? eating, drinking, (er...positions?)

4. Is it true that the cyclogest pessaries actively 'kill' the sperm? Nurse Caitlin told me this yesterday, but then she said i should start using them from Saturday night, before sleep. Now i'm confused, because I thought Sunday was still in the window of opportunity for getting pregnant...  

5. Is it still a good idea to be using hot water bottles on my tummy during the weekend, or is this redundant now?

Sorry for going on and on.. I'd really appreciate all the help i can get 
Thank you everyone !!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Olivia: I'm soooo very sorry to read your post      Please take this time for you and DH to go through the motions and let it out and whenever you're strong enough, then let us know...we are here for you always xxx

Bub: Welcome!! I believe the ladies have answered this already, but as they have advised, it's not easy to get referred to another clinic by your PCT   Your GP sounded like mine and are only affiliated with 2 hospitals of which none of them I wanted to have tx. I ended up having an NHS IVF with them all the same. 

I must also say on a good note that I initially pressed my GP to find out from other GP's and my PCT if I could be referred all the same and my GP advised me that unless I had mitigating circumstances i.e. specialist tx was required which my contracted hospitals could not do then they would refer me to a clinic of my choice which dealt with my medical issue over and above IVF.

As you've had a myomectomy at UCH, you may have grounds for referral if Homerton doesn't have the facilities to help you. It may be a shot in the dark but work a try and challenge your GP.... Good luck  

On the other hand (worse case senario), I understand your concerns and confidence in UCH, but unless you're willing to fork out personally for a private tx, you may wish to go down the 'free' route and see what Homerton says. Maybe you could get a copy of your notes from UCH to educate Homerton on your personal history...I wish you well in whatever decision you take...

Bigfish: Excellent news on the AF!!! Hope Mrs BF is doing well. Have fun in Madrid!

Hi Nik and Wrightie 

Mackenzie: Excellent news on the follie!! As for your questions:
1. If you have the energy, as many times as you can so much so that your DH will think you're a sex fiend    But if you don't have time/energy then at the very least twice/day esp during the day if that can happen. No risk to diluting sperm-even a small drop contains millions of sperm and it only takes just one lucky swimmer  

2. I'm stumped hun on this one but I'm assuming you don't if not instructed-but please call clinic to be 100% sure 

3. After the good deed has been done however many times, lie on your back for at least 20/30mins so gravity can do it's work too. As for eating/drinking...just keep yourself hydrated by drinking water or milk (protein) I wish I'd say to you that eating x or y would help but I ate crap and had a positive result, so have nowt to say on that one..

4. I don't have a definite answer to that one, but you only have a 36hr window of opportunity and not 2 days exactly. but to be 100% sure call the clinic and as them to clarify what was said. Please don't be shy and ask for a further explaination if necessary, as you'll only kick yourself later.

5. I don't believe water bottle will help at this stage as it was a remedy used prior to EC to warm the womb and not after ET... and this would excercise fits in this stage..

I hope this helps, but was my best stab at it  

Good luck

Hi and hugs to everyone else    

Secret xx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Olivia,  So so sorry, why is life so unfair? Everything looked so good, I really feel for you honey. What a tough time, to have had the result and then this. Dr S is right though, you will get pregnant and your time will come. He is not one for false promises. Take your time to come to terms with this and know that at least you can get pregnant and you have a great chance another time. Words are useless thoiugh aren't they?  Loads of love and   .

Px


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Everyone!  

Secret B    That is quite a milestone to have reached. Congratulations.  Hope all goes well for the rest of your pregnancy. Where are you having your bubba? Back to the UCH?

Wrightie  How are those hcg levels looking? Very early symtoms, that is a sign for twins you know!  

Nik  You must have seen some dvds by now! You have given that embie a fab chance of implanting, fingers crossed and sticky vibes.  

Mr Bigfish  So pleased that you can start your journey again. Good luck with the down regging.

Mackenzie  I don't think that I can add to what Secret has said. So pleased that everything has turned around for you, it is like that in this game, highs and lows. Good luck for this weekend.  and   to you. Get rid of those guests and don' t your hubbie drink too much. 

Cecilia  So glad that your hyster.... was fine although it was an expensive procedure to be proved unnecessary.    They told me that I also had some polyp type thing and that I may need to go and have it done. I said that I was sure it wasn't as had had so many laps etc before and then he changed his mind and said it was scruff.   Anyway hope all goes well.

Bub    Welcome to the board, I am self funding as already have dd so cannot help you with that minefield. In total agreement with everyone else though, ACU is very expensive.

kjp    Any decisions yet?   to you.

Helen    Test date soon? Everything crossed lovely.


Good news for me today.  11 eggs. So pleased as thought that I had such a poor response that it would be far less. Only had 6 big follies but there were some eggs in the little ones too. Fingers crossed that they fertilise tonight. Dr Saab did it and he said that they looked ok although because it was day 19, the quality starts decreasing.  so that they had hoped not to drag it out like this. So that was a little downer. Positive thoughts only however and all    for lovely embies.

Good Luck friends, 
Px


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

My dearest Olivia-     i just cant believe it.  i am so upset to hear your news. i just want to shout NO NO NO! this is not right!  you have done amazingly well to be so strong considering this was your first experience and although it was brief, you had the happiness of a BFP. i am sending you lots of love. take your time and let all your grief out, scream cry, shout ( thats what i did) . but most of all you and your DH , take care of your self and you will find the strength to deal wth this together.  we are all here for you, what ever you need.   

lots of love
Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone.

So much news in such as short time!

Bub- a very warm welcome to you.   hope that you will find us a friendly bunch and we are here to give you any support you need.  wth regards to the funding, all i can do is echo what everyone has said. ACU is not cheap! but they are an excellent clinic and to be honest, sometimes i feel as if we should try elsewhere, but each time i arrive to the same conclusion...... that its about trust ad i totally trust the doctors and nurses.  hope that you can reach a desicion you are happy with.

Secret B- you have come so far! its fantastic. hope that you are feeling well and can begin to enjoy the pragnancy more. 

Mackenzie- wonderful news on your follies! secret B sees to have answered your questions perfectly    . hope you and your DH dont get too worn out!      stabding on your head seems is advice that i have been given in the past!   hot water bottles are def not a good idea at this stage. lots of luck.

Paula- super news! 11 eggies is great. keeping everything crossed for lovely embies.   

Helen- you are so close now, keeping everything crossed for you.  

Nikpix- hope that you are not going too insane with the 2ww.    keeping everything crossed for you.  

Kjp- how are you?   hope that your follow-up went well, i am going in next thursday for ours. i totally agree with you.....this is so hard and doesnt get any easier. 

Cecilia- such a relief that your hyster was ok. i had exactly the same when i went in for my dummy ET. they saw a "shadow" and it turned out to be a very expensive nothing!!!  the costs are neverending arent they? we need a bottomless pit of money for all this.  

Bigfish- hurray for AF! now you can get started with the rollercoaster again! 

Wrightie- hope that all went well with your blood test today.    your method of calculating costs is perfect! we too are official residents of skintsville!!  

Nothing to report from me. at least i am not crying everyday now...... feels much worse than it did last time for some reason.  went into work yesterday and today. was very tiring seeing as i had just been lying around trying to absorb the golden light!     still trying to push forward on the house purchase.  will be seeing the lovely Paul Serhal next week. think i may need to take some tissues!  

sending everyone lots of     and    
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Fozi  Big kisses and hugs to you at this horrible time.   You have been so so brave. Hope Mr Serhal gives you lots of hope, have a feeling that he will. I sort of know how you feel, having had all sorts of hopes dashed at various stages. You think every crying session must surely be the last. But it isn't, it is such a never ending grief.  
Good Luck with the house move.

xxx P


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Good morning lovely ladies

Unfortunately a quick post    as I've got to do 1 months worth of consulting work over this weekend for a presentation on Monday morning     

Trudi called last night & said my bloods were good & we were VERY pregnant!!! My hCG level was about 6 times the level for DD but one day later. Which will explain the blllleeeeeuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhh   starting so early on!!!

I now have to wait until the 26th for the scan. I can't believe it is so long away. Such a wait... luckily my DH is smuggling me & DD in his suitcase away this friday for a week to Miami    while he is working over there. That should kill some time  

Love,  ,   &   to all. Fozi & KJP I think of you everyday, your time will come. If anyone can do it, the   can

 Wrightie xxxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

A short depressive one from me I'm afraid.

Last night went to loo, bloody d/c.       Looked in my diary and what do you know, on my natural cycle I'm on day 28 now so exactly the day I get spotting before af arrives.

I've been crying all night and all day. Can't believe this has happened. What's wrong with me?! Don't think it's ever going to happen. I feel like such a failure, I had an embryo inside me and I can't even keep hold of it for a week, it's only been 5 days. Can't even let me get to test day. I hate myself right now, in such a bad place.

Just waiting for it to arrive properly which will probably be tomorrow then I suppose have to call clinic. Can't bear the thought of going through this again, I've never felt so depressed in my whole life.

  

Sorry girls, just had to get it off my chest. xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days - I have been lurking but trying not to obsess.

Nikpix - I have just sent you a PM  .

Olivia - hope you are feeling a little better honey - I have also sent you a PM  .

Wrightie - High HCG hey - 6 times higher than last time ...... !!!  Mmmmm - do you think there are 2 little embies snuggling in there?!?!  Your positive HPT was early and they do say that twins are felt so much earlier!!  Seriously though, you lucky, lucky thing sneaking off to Miami!  The only business trip I've ever managed to tag along with DH for was Ireland ...... not quite as glamorous!    

Hiya Bub - a huge welcome to you and I hope you get all your funding issues sorted out.  I'm afraid we weren't entitled to any sort of funding so we have had to raid our piggy banks big time for our treatment at UCH.  I want to reiterate what the other girls have said that although expensive, we fully trust the professionalism of the medical staff at the clinic and also appreciate their forward thinking - they seem so advanced compared to some other clinics.  

Paula - how amazing - 11 lovely little eggies.  I am   that they all managed to get jiggy, jiggy with DH's little soldiers and that you have some great news today.

Mckenzie - I am sure you won't read this today as you will still be far too busy (tee hee!) but hope you have had a very active weekend thus far!

K - I really hope your follow up went well and that it has given you the confidence to get back in the game.

Fozi darling - you are being so brave and supportive to everyone else at the same time.  I just know that next time is YOUR time.  Hope the house stuff is going well.

Mr BF - hurrah for AF!  Hope OST is going ok.  

Cecilia - I am delighted that nothing untoward was found although it is a bit annoying to have to go through that when it just appears to be a blip on the scanner (let along the blooming cost!).

Secret B - Well done for getting through 1st trimester.  2nd gets easier (promise!), in fact you begin to feel quite good again until the third hits!

Suzie - hope you are not still feeling too bored and have something else to occupy your mind.  I found the lying in bed bit hideous as I was looking at every twinge and wondering ..........

Well as for me, I am now 10dp5dt and officially one day late for af but far too scared to test!  I have constantly felt as though af was here and run to check but nothing.  I get really crampy for half a day and then it goes again.  (.)(.)s are pretty sore but no more than usual af symptoms.  One minute I think we've done it and the next I am positive we have not and it is just the cyclogest keeping af away.  Saying that, AF arrived early when I was using Cyclogest on my last IUI cycle so I just don't know.  My acupuncturist thought I had a pregnant pulse so now I think she is a quack!!  Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - will have to bite the bullet and test over the next few days but at the moment I think I will just wait it out and see if the dreaded af stays away.  

Love to you all

H
xxx


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a quick thank you for responding to my query about funding and UCH. Its all such a minefield! I imagine I'll be back bugging you all with questions once I start treatment but in the meantime, all the very best to you all!
Bx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Nikki    What a ***** life is. So so sorry for you.     Understand how devastated you must be. Why is this happening to us all?
You have all my sympathy and love at this dreadful time. 7 on ice though, hang onto that and it WILL happen for you.
Keep in touch, this board is the best and people here really understand. I wouldn't be able to stop crying either.
 
Px


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dearest Niki- i am so so sorry. have sent you a PM but also wanted you to know that you are NOT a failure, NONE of this is your fault .  we are all here for you.   

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

P.s. have blown everyone some bubbles, think we could all do with a bit of cheering up.  
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks so much girls and Fish for all your warm words, I really appreciate your support  

Nikki darling - so sorry to hear about d/c. Are you sure it's not just a late implantation bleeding? I heard that it can happen even on the second week of 2ww. I know what you mean about the failure, I feel the same. I had 2 perfect top grade blasts inside me and the perfect lining - if that didn't work then what will? It's just so unfair.  

Fozi - are you feeling any better? I have decided to wait as well and not make any decisions just yet. Did you find FET a little easier to go through? Why have your natural FET got abandoned last year? Did they thaw all your frosties or you still have some in the freezer? Good luck for follow up next week.

KJP - how are you? What did Dr S say? Can you do FET instead of fresh IVF?

Wrightie - huge congrats!! It's fantastic and inspiring to hear your lovely news! Please keep them coming hun  

Good luck to all PUPO girls, we need more good news! 

I am going away for a week to get my mind off things - DH is taking me to Cape Town for some sun therapy. The scariest thing is that my bleeding hasn't started yet. I know the baby stopped developing as I don't feel pregnant but it's so strange it's taking a long time to come out even after I stopped all medications.. Any thoughts?

Love you all 

Olivia xxx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Olivia

I have just sent you another pm.

Love

Hxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning everyone,  

Hope everyone is ok, especially Nik.

Helen,    Cannot believe that you haven't succumbed to the test yet! What are you like? Very patient, me thinks.

Wrightie,   I thought those levels would be sky high, let's see what that scan reveals.  You are our lucky mascot recently.

Olivia,    Hope you enjoy your holiday. I don't have any sound knowledge but do know that it can unfortunately sometimes take a  couple of weeks for your body to expel the little one. So sorry hon, hope that things get moving for you. It must be really tough. 
Have been thinking lots about you, kjp, Fozi and Nik. We have had some crappy luck here, let's hope that things improve soon. 

I had 9 eggs fertilise yesterday, all have divided today but only 3 look top grade so far so am booked to come into tomorrow for ET unless the others push on. Feel on tenterhooks, very tense and bizarrely a bit disappointed. Think that I was secretly hoping for 6 blastos so that 4 or 5 could be frozen and one perfect one returned. So tearful at the moment too. Was going to go to work tomorrow but now think that I will take the whole week off as feel so unsettled. Embryologist today was quite hard to understand and sounded so negative. Yesterday I was as high as a kite!

Need to get a grip.

Good Luck to you all, 

Px


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All

Olivia-   a break sounds like the most perfect idea right now.  i started bleeding yesterday, even though the nurse said it would take up to 10 days as i had been taking the gestone.......... it came 4 days later can you believe it?    i wouldnt worry that you havent started yet, sometimes it can take up to a week or more afterwards.  i am going to wait 2  bleeds before we go back again for the next round.  all i can say with FET is that the only thing you dont have to go through, is the EC (but i have to have the horrible cervical dilation) thats the only bit which is different, the stress doesnt get any better i 'm afraid.  the reason my natural FET cycle was canceled was due to my progesterone levels being too low that month. Dr. S said it was quite freaky as this had never ben a problem before. too be honest, i think i feel more comfortable with a medicated cycle, everyhting can be controlled more! 

Paula- please dont feel disapointed, 3 top grade embies is fanstastic, and hopefully the others will also get a move on    hope all goes well with your ET tomorrow.    sending you lots of     

Take care everyone, lots of love
Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning everyone,

Well I woke up absolutely petrified this am, but so far no more spotting/bleeding....poss a tiny streak? But all mixed with the cyclogest so hard to tell, but then this is classic when af coming, spotting on off then full bleeding...I'm so scared right now, trying to still be a little positive but feeling very crampy and usual af signs - managed to turn off the water works late last night and got a few hrs sleep but not much!   I know they can also be implantation signs, but just feel very scared and not really positive at all! Listened to my cd this am anyway just to try and relax me although felt a little silly listening to Zita waffle on about your embryo and orange light when I feel like this!  

I'm meant to go back to work tomorrow after a week and a half off, a bit worried about that as I do a job where I'm up and down all day and have to hold animals for procedures who wriggle and sometime have to hold them down, have to bend etc., scared if I am going to bleed this could encourage things? Any ideas what to do? My boss does know what's going on but the other guy doesn't and worried they'll ask me to do things I shouldn't. It's only me there all day so can't give jobs to others...

Fozi - thank you for your lovely message, have sent you one back  

Wrightie - so pleased for you, it's great to have some positive news on here as there's been a lot of sadness this month

Olivia - Thank you, that's exactly how I feel, I know there's no guarantee in any cycle but you just feel if everything is looking good why doesn't it work?! It is really unfair, I don't feel like it'll ever happen. Sounds like you're doing the best thing, going away for a bit will help keep your mind occupied and I hope things move on for you quickly now you've stopped the medication. Are you going back for a follow up?  

Paula - 3 blasts is fab, and as Fozi said hopefully the others will catch up. We only had 3 at the beginning but the next day there were another 4 so you never know!

Hope everyone else is well & happy and thank you for trying to keep me positive, really appreciate you ladies, don't know what I'd do without you all to chat to!

N xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

I take it back, def a streak of blood just now...


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening again ladies

Well I bit the bullet and did a couple of HPTs and BFN I'm afraid.  I'm really disappointed and can't believe I have to start the trips back up and down to the clinic again, let alone the horrendous cost of more treatment!  I'll call in the morning for a follow up appointment.  Anyone know if you can go straight onto the next cycle or do you have to take a break.  I have 2 little frosties which I would really like to come home as soon as possible.  

We're really not having much luck on this thread at the moment.  Let's hope we have some better news from the PUPO ladies soon.  At least I can start weaning myself off these disgusting steroids and trying to lose the stone and a half that has gone on during this treatment cycle.  

Love to all and let's try and continue the positive thoughts whatever.

H
xxxxx

PS:  Positive thought number 1:  At least I can pour a lovely glass of wine!


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Helen    That is crappy luck for you.    We are not on a good run here. At least we can all support one another, in the same BFN boat. You sound strong though and ready for that FET. When I spoke to Mr S about trying again, he told me that he would recommend waiting at least one normal cycle but then every case is different. So sorry though.


Nik    Thinking about you tonight. xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Helen-   this is so terrible. i am so sorry about your BFN. was your test date today? i know how you feel thinking about goig through the whole thing again and thats before even thinking about the amount of money involved.    Paula is right about being told to wait for one bleed. i think its between 1 and 3 bleeds depending on who is talking - i.e zita and some other clinics like to wait for 3.  i thinnk it depends on the person and your cycle. you could wait untilyou now that your cycle days are back to normal? remember you have two wonderful frosties waiting for you.    i think there are quite a few of us now who can relate to your dissapointment.i wish the result had been different.  keep up with the     and take care.

Lots of love
Fozi


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Helen - I'm so so sorry, this is awful, we're all having the worst month   I know how you must be feeling. I don't think I've ever felt this dissapointed in my life. Were you due to test today or is it still a little early? Is there still a small chance?    
I was also wondering the same thing about how soon you can have an FET. I certainly can't wait 3 months, so will have to be pushy if that's what they recommend I think. From what you've said though Paula, hopefully it'll only be one normal cycle and then we can have our frosties put back if necc.

Update on me - after that little bit of blood in d/c this am, none since at all. Still having crampy pains though. Dr S called me back and advised I increase my cyclogest to 3 a day and see how things go. He didn't sound too concerned as it hadn't developed any further.

I'm now very confused, one minute we're absolutely devastated beyond belief and assume it's game over and then it all stops.   
Have been on knicker duty all day  , scared to look but so far still nothing and   it stays that way - at least let me get to test day!

I also hope next month is a much happier and more positive one for everyone


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all

Thanks so much for your kind words.

Well I woke up feeling reasonably positive today.  One of my tests from last night showed a faint positive this morning so I took another one.  Nothing for about an hour and then a faint positive.  It is probably an evaporation line as I really do not believe I am pregnant or I have had a chemical which is delaying af a bit.  It is only one brand of test which is showing this slight positive (really sensitive ones that read 10mg hcg!), my other brands (I have quite a collection!!) are definite negatives.  I am going to phone for my follow up today.  Thanks for the info about having to wait one cycle, I definitely can't afford to wait 3 cycles.  Don't want to be ttc still at 45!!!!

Nik - it is slightly early as OTD is not until 12th but it is 17dpo so a positive should show now.  I think if your spotting has stopped that it could well be implantation spotting.  I looked back at my rather anal ttc diaries and I had spotting 7 and 8dpo with DS (around about where you are now) for a couple of days and then nothing and he is three in June!

Well, onwards and upwards.  I'm off to the gym a bit later to try and take off some of the steroid/greed damage that this tx has caused!  I have now officially locked away all the chocolate!!  

Love

H
xxxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning All, 

Helen    You sound as bad as me with all those tests and line examinations. Have you ever been on the peeonastick website, that will make you even more crazy.   Hope that your follow up goes well. 

Nikki      Still a chance then, the fact that the bleedind has stopped is a really good sign. Keep us in the know. When is your test date?

I had my call this morning and only 2 are now looking ok so they are going to return them today. Cannot help but feel disappointed as everyone seems to have blasto transfers now so feel that I must have some very dud eggs if only 2 out 11 are ok on day 3. I know that there is no point in being negative as this is the way it is and I can't change that but still feel that I am 2 steps behind already. Can't believe that not even one made it to day 5.


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Paula

Best of luck for today.  Don't be at all negative about your lovely embies - look at all of us with blastos that just aren't getting there!  A very good friend of mine was successful on her first IVF with a grade 3 and 4 embryo transferred on day 3!  

Positive thoughts!

H
xxxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Helen - just sent you PM

Paula - good luck for today! It's not bad at all, please keep positive  

Nik - sounds like you are back on track! I keep everything crossed

Olivia xxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Wrightie - Miami ?? What a treat! Have a blast honey, you totally deserve it - High hopes for you that this is the lucky one. 

Nikpix - Don't give up!! This chance is far from over. You've been on such a rollercoaster & I'm just willing and praying that you're gonna bring us some super news soon! 

Fozi - It WILL happen. Please stay positive and trust your instincts.   Good luck for next week. I hope that being back at work has a good effect, and don't even think twice about asking for people to help out - don't they always say that the great managers have perfected the art of delegation!

Helen - So sorry to hear it didn't work out this time. Hope its not too long before you can go for it again. Your story about your acupuncturist made me laugh! Oh isn't it ridiculous how we find signs in everything when we want to...I do it all the time. I was shelling almonds on Sunday and the first two I cracked had 'twin' almonds inside, which I (of course) took to be an eerie premonition of things to come   Mind you, I'll be consulting almonds on the FTSE 100 if they turn out to be right!!

Olivia - May the trip to Cape Town relax and inspire you. Everyone here wishes you so much love. Just know you'll return with new positivity for a fresh start.

Paula - Sending you so much    for today, really hope it goes well for you. I was thinking after your post yesterday, it's just so frustrating when someone at the ACU craps on your day - I know they're rushed off their feet, but I wish they stopped to think what impact their attitude or little comments can have on us when were wired up about our tx. 

As for me, it's been a lovely   weekend, thanks for all your messages! I'm hoping all the yoga has paid off & that those   have made it to their destination.
I'm now enjoying the wonders of cyclogest and some trouser bursting bloating.  My stomach feels strangely hard. We tried the 'egg white' theory out on Saturday because I just didn't feel that my CM was looking very good...DH was a real trooper about it and we both burst out in fits of hysterics during BD at the ridiculousness of it all - I havn't laughed so hard in months! Then, on Sunday, after reading all about the cyclogest online, DH remarked that what with the vegetable oil leakage and the egg whites we'd experimented with, we were not so much making a baby as making a bloody cake in there! Again, this whole process can be so depressing at times, it was great to have a giggle about it all for once.

So here begins my 2ww. I've sworn to be strong and haven't even got any test sticks in the house! I've made a promise to myself that i will try and do a little meditation every morning and resist the urge to go to the gym and take my anxiety out on the treadmill. 

We need some really happy results this month ladies....I want some good news to get me through this awful wait xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all.

Paula- hope that all went went well today. please dont get yourself down about your little embies. recent experience has just proven to me that embies are Embies whether they are blastos or not, it doesnt matter.  

Helen- hope that your follow-up goes well and you come away from it feeling a bit more reassured.

Wrightie- any sapce for us in your suitcase?   Miami sounds fab, hope you have a lovely rest.  

Mackenzie- thanks for your lovely message. glad you had a lovely weekend. meditation sounds the perfect thing for the dreaded 2ww.  

Olivia-   hope that you are ok and that you have a wonderful time on your break.

Nikpix- hang in there   this rollercoaster of emotions must be driving you nuts! keep up with the positve thinking.    that it all goes well.

sending everyone    and    
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone

what a sad time I have just had reading all the latest posts on the board   I am so sorry there is such bad news after so many high hopes and PMA. 

Olivia, Fozi and Helen I am really thinking of you all   and hope that you can eat some chocolate, do some yoga, give your bodies a short rest and then re-start operation pg - Cape Town sounds like a great way to do it!

Paula good luck with your embies and loads of    they come home safely

Nik I read your your posts with bated breath - am hoping knicker patrol is un-necesary and everything goes well for you hun.  

Suzie E how are you getting on??

mackenzie good luck with the 2WW - your post was really funny   but am not sure what you were doing with the egg white??  

Wrightie enjoy your holiday you deserve it hun and let us know how you get on...

I started sniffing today and told two work colleageus what I am doing so they can cover for me when I need to nip off for scans etc. Was really dreading it but they were v sweet and supportive which is so helpful...Also this weekend had a real result as we took on two cats from friends who are moving to America for fostering - they are gorgeous and fluffy and already are at home purring and looking v cute - which really cheered me up and will get me through the next few weeks am sure.

Lol and  
to everyone

ps Mr Fish how are you and mrs fish getting on??


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well as yesterday woke up this am petrified but so far no more pinky d/c at all. Didn't have much in way of cramps either till about 3 hrs ago when sat down and had quite a few twinges on left side.... could be the cyclogest I suppose as I've upped the dose? 

Didn't go in today so had some acupuncture to try and relax me a little and she was also trying to make me feel a bit more positive. Had to go and visit DH's grandma in hosp after, been a heavy few days!

Going back in tomorrow, can't stay off anymore as much as I'd prefer to stay at home and just rest.

How's everyone doing?

Paula - I really    it all went well for you today, and I agree, don't worry about your embies, none of us have been getting there with blastos and I also know of someone who got pg with only 3 day old embies so keep up the     My test date is this sunday - and I'm going to stick it out. I'm not expecting good news, but I've done all the crying I can now so I'll just do the test and then focus on what to do next (or I may break down all over agin, can't be too sure!)

Wrightie - Have a fab time on hols, bring back a little sunshine for us all to cheer us up!

Mackenzie - lots of    for your 2ww and   you can bring us some good news

Helen - Thank you for trying to make me feel more positve, I suppose it's not over till it's over - PUPO still stands for now   How are you doing? You never know, as they were more sensitive and it is still a little early, it could be, but I imagine you feel like I do, that it's too good to be true... I'm still   for you. Have you called the clinic or are you waiting till your official test day? I've got the chocolate out rather than put it away, feel the need to make myself feel better and until I'm sure I've locked the wine away so I'm not tempted!

Cecelia - Thank you, so far so good, but maybe it's just delaying my torture?! Glad to hear your work colleagues were so good about it, it does make the world of difference. Don't know how I'd have coped if mine didn't understand. Enjoy the sniffing! And welcome to your two new kitties! Mine have been keeping me company over the last week, I think they've love the fact we've both been home! Hope they both settle in well and give you lots of amusement.

Fozi - Yes, I think I'm going insane, but hopefully even though I don't want to go back, maybe work is what I need to get me through the next few days. Have you gone back yet? How are you doing?

Olivia - Hope you're ok and looking forward to a lovely break in cape town!

N xxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Cecelia - New kittens   how generous of you to take them in! We had a rescue cat out in LA for the last 3 years & he flew home to the UK with us this Xmas. So far he's been totally freaked out by the sight of snow and urban foxes! 
Regarding the egg whites: I know its utterly barmy,   but it was recommended to us by a doctor in the USA. Supposedly it's the most natural substitute for a woman's CM  - so we just used it as you would Preseed. Who knows!


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Well my 2 embies were returned to the mother ship yesterday. One looks good ish the other less so. The embryologist was very keen that we put 2 in, in fact I think he would have put 3 in had it been allowed.   It is ridiculous when I think of the amount of agonising dh and I had done about whether to return 2 blastos. The other embies haven't made it I don't think. I had a childcare nightmare as the appointment was so late so had dd with me, such a bad idea and added stress by the bucket load. I was on a downer anyway and couldn't properly speak to the embryologist as she was jumping about. Dh was looking after her and took her out so couldn't come in with me. Everyone looked quite cross that she was there and that made me feel even more tearful!  

I am trying to be positive but really if they cannot do a day 5 transfer, those 3 day embies do not stand a better chance insde you so wonder they bother? All embies have to move onto blast to survive and move forward. Think it is because they do not want to be seen to do nothing if none survive to 5 days and then charge you all that money. I am torturing myself with all these thoughts so trying to be positive and remember that people did get pregnant before day 5 transfer so I do have a chance.

Thanks to everyone for their kind words. They really mean a lot. Fozi, Helen and Olivia, you sound so brave and I am so impressed at you all going forward. This just takes so much out of you, all consuming, I truly never imagined it to be like this.

Nikki    Still hopeful for you, I think that things sound quite good if there has been no more bleeding.  

Mackenzie    You did make me laugh with the egg white, we tried that once and dh was convinced that it gave him a rash....you know where. We used presssed as well, not sure there is anything I haven't tried!  Good Luck now we are oin a 2 ww together.

Cecilia    Good luck with the sniffing, some people say that it makes you mental but I was ok maybe I am on the edge anyway.  No difference.

Good Luck everyone.

Px


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

So much news. We need some positive luck on this board to raise spirits!
had our follow up with Dr S and now thinking about trying again with FET in a few months. The failed cycle has hit me far more than I could have imagined and I just want a breather before starting again. I understand its not quite so intense - is that correct?

Olivia, Helen and Fozi - how are you all doing? have been thinking about you all lots. Do you think you will try again? and soon Lots of decisions (and money   )

Wrightie - have a fab holiday, a prefect tonic. I would love to escape at the moment!

Paula - keeping everything crossed for you. Take it easy over the next few days. Easier said than done with a DD though isn't it.

Mackenzie - hope your plans to stayed relaxed during the 2WW are going well.

Jo - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you.

Cecilia - I did not notice any difference with the sniffing so hopefully this part will be OK for you. Good luck

Bigfish - all OK?

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone. Will mail from time to time but always reading and getting the much needed support to build up the strength for 2nd go. 

Love K xxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Afternoon all!

Paula - please don't be so down about your embies, I know so many have been positive with 3 days embies, and i've heard totally th opposite....that they have a better chance inside you if not moving forward in vitro Sorry you had such a nightmare at your ET, it's done now, and hard as it is, just try and feel positive and remember you have 2 embies on board that could easily still give you your bfp.    

KJP - glad to hear your follow up went well, after the problems I've been having I know how you must be feeling and I hope you find the strength to go ahead with your FET in the next few months.  

Well, today I have had a little more spotting, just a tiny bit, saw pinky coloured d/c and then streak of red and have cramps   Really have lost most of my positive thoughts now I just wish it was test day so I could be put out of my misery and concentrate on having my frozen blasts put back. Feel really fed up again.

Hope everyone else is having a better day xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Nixpix,

Try and keep positive - its such a hard process isn't it. Thinking of you lots. Did you go into work today?

Lots of    and   

K xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

NIk am also thinking of you and the knicker patrol - am keeping the     for you - you are doing so well and hope you can hold off until ready to test - you may just be having implantation spotting/streaking  

Paula - feel really strongly that the embies are now in their natural home and you are right they need to get to blast to develop - but are probably more likely to do that inside you where they should be rather than in a petri dish in the lab being prodded by the embryologist. Try to keep up the PMA am thinking of you and sending  

helen how are you getting on? when is your formal test day??

KJP hope Dr S was  and you can have some closure and rest before starting again hun

Mackenzie thanks for the eggwhite info - is that to stop the embies falling out after ET? must do some reading feel v stupid as have never heard of that before! Did you put it in 'together'?? sorry if its TMI just am curious...

thanks everyone for advice about sniffing - so far not too bad and had first acupuncture today which was not really relaxing but some good time to practise the golden light.....
Lol
C


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

KJP - no I didn't, I was all geared up for going in, got my bag, lunch, uniform etc ready and then I barely slept and woke up in the night absolutely boiling and not feeling too great so when I woke up this morning I just thought I really can't face it today... they're going to hate me there! Really must go back, and the longer I don't always makes it harder to force myself to go back too. Wish I could get signed off for the rest of the week, but Dr S didn't think I would need to stay off when I asked, just said to avoid strenuous activity and heavy lifting, so I don't think they'd do it. I've got a bad stomach today also, think it's the worry (my middle name!)

Cecelia - Thanks, who knows, it's such a waiting game. I dono't feel too well today and wish I could get it over with but I'm going to be strong and hold off!

xxx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Yikes ... so much going on her at the moment...but I just want to say to all those with not such good news that Mrs Bigfish & myself send our love. We share the grief that you are going through. I dont know any of you...and its not rationale but we genuinely feel for you. Life can be tough...and if I am honest I am not having an easy ride with one thing & another....but we will all get through these times...I know we will. Our best wishes & a big heap load of luck goes to all of you  

For those with better news....we'll keep the champers on ice for you  

Us..well waiting test results back. Wife had a small cyst (?) so they couldn't do some tests...but think we will be down regging (well...I may pass on that ) in next week or two & then off we go again. Dr didn't seem to concerned with cysts but I havnt got a clue about em so cant comment  . Any comments/advice would be welcome


Have a good evening all


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

hello everyone.

Big Fish- thank you to you and your Mrs. for your kind words, they really mean a lot to us all.  I am sorry that you are having a tough time at the moment, i think there must be something in the water.    hopefully things will tart looking much more brighter for all of u soon .  As for the cysts, i would say that they are nothing to worry about and actually they tend to come and go as they please!!! sometimes, they are determined to stick around, so the Dr's just zap them. i got one for the first time ever earlier in the last cycle of treatment, but it dissapeared after a few days. hope the down regging can start soon.

Kjp- glad that your follow-up went well. FET mans that you dont have to go through the EC again...... other than that, i am afraid it just feels the same   having a breather before you start again sounds like a great idea.

Paula- please please dont be so down on yourself about your little embies.   you have to stay positive, and there are soooooo many people who have had BFPs with non-blastos and lesser grade eggs than yours. we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you.  

Nikpix- keeping everything crossed for you.   

Cecilia- keep soaking up that golden light  

Big   to everyone
Fozi


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi girls! I posted a while back as we were going to go to UCH but we decided to stay at Hammersmith. I remeber some of you  

Just need some advice really. We have had 3 cycles at Hammersmith, 2 fresh and 1 FET.  The first resulted in chem pg, i had 11 eggs, 7 fertilised and 5 survived a 2 day ET. The fet resulted in chem pg too. We had DHs sperm checked by a uroligist and his karyotype came back abnormal. PGD wouldn't pick it up so we opted for Donor sperm as DHs sperm would give a higher rate of M/C and we thiught it was the cause of the chem pgs.  

The next fresh cycle with DS resulted in none fertilisation. I got 7 eggs on the SP  We said they could do normal ivf and not icsi if everything looked ok.  which it did but my eggs had no binding code. Our con said the eggs were to blame and scared us by saying if we are to use them again we are to do it fast as my ovaries could be failing, and to only try 1 more time!    but obviously he wasn't 100% sure of this. We considered DE but thought we should get a second opinion. 

But we are thinking of going to UCH for a scond opinion. How long is the list to see a doc and which doc should we ask for?? 

also are there any ladees with 'egg issues' and uch  sorted it out?? Sorry for so many questions


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey mini mouse,

Welcome to the thread, I am definitely not an expert on all the services that UCH offer with regards to egg issues but am not sure if it is the best place. They are very good but do have a reputation for being pushy on egg donation if they think that your own are not up to scratch, I do not know how deserved that is. If you want brutal honesty than Mr Serhal is the guy for you and will let you know what he thinks about your chances. He is very honest so if he can't help you with your own eggs, he would say. As regards to appointments, you can generally be seen very quickly, within a month I think. It is a busy clinic though and the waits can be horrendous. It is probably too busy at the moment. I know that The Lister have a very good reputation for tricky cases.
Hope you make the right decision, stay in touch.  

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks so much for all your lovely words of encouragement, they mean so much. The wait is so painful isn't it, definitely the worst part. Dh is driving me mad by patting my belly and talking about names!! FGS!! I know that I am a doomsayer but he is so much the opposite it is ridiculous.  No pressure then! I am trying to be positive too. 

Cecilia,    Just in case you are separating eggs as we speak, that egg white is for when you are doind the deed, so the sperm can swim up more successfully in an ambient environment. Not for after ET, although probably wouldn't do any harm, I think there is enough pessary action going on. Good Luck hon! 

Mr Fish,    As Fozi says do not worry about the cysts, they come and go through the cycle and are generally no impediment to moving on with the cycle. I have graveyards of them in all my scans and treatments. Good Luck this time round.

Nix,    Still got everything crossed for you.   that things are looking ok.



Px


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all!

Hello Mini Mouse - I'm afraid I can't add anything further with regard to UCH and egg problems.  I am sure though that Mr S will be completely honest.  I wish you luck.

Bigfish - sorry that things are seeming a bit difficult at the moment.  I hope they get better soon.  I can add that cysts are no biggie - I have a permanent one on the right which just seems to sit there and not do much!  It certainly didn't affect my last cycle.

Nik - thinking really positive thoughts for you.  Not feeling very well might well be a good sign!   

Cecelia - pleased sniffing isn't affecting you - to be honest it didn't affect me either ..... long may it continue.

Makenzie - how funny about the egg white.  I'll let you into a secret, we used it when we conceived DS!  Messy but effective!

Paula - hope you are still taking it easy and those two gorgeous little embies are snuggling in for the long haul.

Wrightie - hope you enjoy your lovely break.

Fozi - I think it is amazing the way you are still being marvellously supportive to everyone on the thread.  There really is a BFP waiting around the corner for you!

Olivia - are you ready for the off yet to gorgeous Cape Town.  I laughed as my DH bought me a bunch of flowers to try and cheer me up after all the ups and downs.  He looked a bit put out when I said that you got a week in Cape Town!

Well, as for me, I am 2 days away from "OTD" so thought I would pee on a stick again today.  I used 2 separate brands of HPT and got two very very light ++++++s within the test time.  So, yes it looks like I am pregnant, but I am pretty pessimistic about the outcome as it means that implantation was really, really late or that the hormones are really weak.  I will test again on Friday and go for a blood test then if the tests come out a bit stronger.  I can't shake the thought that this is a chemical at the moment.    that this picks up quickly!  Saying that, I am delighted that at least something seems to have "sort of" worked.  It gives me hope for future cycles.

Lots of love all

Hels
xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Just a quick note.............

Mini Mouse- a very warm welcome to you. Paul serhal is def the person you want to see if you decide o go with the ACU. i am soory , i cant help much with your queries, but i do agree that Lister are very good with eggie issues. lots of luck.

Helen- OMG!!!   the faint BFP lines have really lifte my hopes for you.   i can totally understand that you are feeling aprehensive. what ever the outcome, i am thinking of you and sending you lots of      ( thank you for your really sweet note, it made me blush!    )  (awwww shucks!!   )

Paula- hang in there my lovely,hope that you are taking it easy and eating lots of yummy food   .

 to all
Fozi


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Helen - Oh I want so much for you to get the assurance you need soon from those teasing little HPTs so that I can jump up and down in celebration for you!! I'm thinking positive for you honey, as is everyone on here.....we are willing it to happen for you.  

NikPix - Hope you're feeling better today. Did you make it into work? How many days till you can take a test??

Cecilia - Paula's spot on about the egg whites! For anyone thinking of trying it, may i highly recommend that you take the fresh egg out of the fridge a good while _before_ BD (less chilly!).

Mini Mouse - I totally agree with Fozi, Mr Serhal is a cut above the rest. His manner is lovely and he's widely considered to be one of the top experts in his field. I got my initial consultation appt with him within a week of calling the ACU (Dec 0, so I don't think the waiting list can be that long. Another thing, I went through Lister to have my HSG and they botched up my Bupa claim by labelling the treatment incorrectly which cost me a claim - could just be a one-off unlucky experience, but I've had no trouble so far with our ACU.

Wrightie & Olivia - hope you are NOT reading this, but ready holiday novels on a beach somewhere and generally being pampered by you DHs!

Big Fish - Hello! I can second what Helen says...I've got a monster cyst which has harmlessly and immovably been in residence for about 3 years- Dr Serhal says it's the least of my worries! Hope you're trip was restful and that you and Mrs BF are ready to try again 

Paula - I'm up against the same_ ray of permanent sunshine_ with my DH!! I keep catching him looking over at me all wistful, he's started referring to our hypothetical offspring as 'our wombat'? Your guess is as good as mine! Meanwhile (4 days into my 2ww) I'm putting today's womb twinges down to indigestion and the overnight arrival of monstrous acne down to anxiety (or the amount of Green & Black's chocolate squares that seem to be finding their way into my handbag!).

Lots of  to all!

Mackenzie x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks girls,   i have made an appt with Mr Serhal for April 8th    I could of had the 2nd but i was working that day. 

We were meant to go there in sept but decided to stay at HH   I want blunt honest answers as it will save us money and heartache in the future. We have discussed DE and are fine about it, we just want a second opinion.   and if he says DE then so be it. We haven';t much funds left so every honest answer helps us. 

Do they like to monitor you for a month and if they do what are they monitoring??  When can you start tx after the first consultaion? Oh i'm getting impaitient now!!! 

Hi Mr Fish


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening everyone,

Helen - Omg.... am    that is is a positive and we can start celebrating for you very soon, hoping your next test is a very strong positive!!   

Paula - How are you? Hope you are doing lots of resting and positive thinking   

Fozi - Hi, thanks again for your lovely PM's - cheered me up    Hope you are doing ok

Mackenzie - How are you doing? Hope you're also taking things easy and positive thinking   

Mini Mouse - Hi, glad you managed to get an appt with Mr S, I'm sure he'll give you all the information you need and you'll come away feeling positive about your future treatment

Mr Fish - hope you and Mrs Fish have stopped worrying about the cyst, and are able to get down regging very soon

As for me, DH spoke to them yest and Dr S agreed to sign me off the whole week, I spoke to work am was told it was mega busy rest of the week and I would have been on my feet all day, every day and straining, lifting etc so not really what I should be doing right now. So I've been taking it easy at home. Had to get more cyclogest as upped dose, for any future info for you ladies, Boots charge about £16 for one box which I'm sure was a fair bit less than acu.
Not had any more spotting for now, and no more cramps. Official test day is Monday but will test Sunday, don't fancy incase get a bfn just before work! Getting anxious now!

Hope everyone is well

N xxx


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen

Lots of       and     for you! 

Too late for other personals - keeping everything crossed for everyone, will be in touch soon

Off to bed

K xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Nik am thinking of you and knicker patrol      think you are coping amazingly well so far

Helen - how are you hun? also max    for tomorrow

Paula and Mackenzie   and   for the rest of the 2WW Paula I hope you are a bit more cheered up about your embies and thanks fo rthe eggwhite info - my DH doesn't make sperm so don't think it is an issue for us unless you put it up there after ET to stop them falling out

MiniM really pleased you got an appt so fast- Mr S certainly knows what he is talking about and is also very straight up about your chances so sounds like he is who you need to see. We all think he is fab and he is very supportive once you decide to go for tx. I am not sure how fast you could start after they take you on - but prob at least one cycle to get ready....

Fozi and Olivia    thinking of you both and hope you are supporting each other and lying on beaches!

Wrightie how are you getting on??

Mr Fish hope cyst is nothing and you guys can get started - how is Mrs Fish?

So for me - no side effects from sniffing - yeah right! suddenly went from calm zen like self to PMT monster today  for nearly no reason - a friend texted me to say she was pg, my oyster card didn't work and a work colleague was at work today whilst on maternity leave to give a presentation and everyone was cooing over her and asking her about the baby and having another one, adn I felt like punching the wall and hiding. Told DH he has to get ready for   but hope the cats who are really settled in are going to keep me calm along with the golden light......

Lol
C


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Sounds like when Mrs Bigfish starts her treatment I better run for cover or   battered fish  

And I asked Mrs Bigfish if when you talk about "egg whites"...you really mean "egg whites"...and apparently you do....well that really made me chuckle (and does while I'm typing this   )

Anyway....

Cecilab - go easy on your hubbers....and put the rolling pin down

Helen -  to you...we are thinking of you

Kjp - hope things are getting back to normal

Nikipix - Good luck for ya test...   to you & put your feet up

Fozi - geetings from the fish.... 

Minimouse - Nice of you to join us - HH seems years since we were there - dont be put off by the odd waiting room & waits....but TBH we need to see the proof of th epudding before we comment further- a great friend of mine has just been told she cracked the code today at HH

Mackenzie - thanks for cysts info - apparently wife says Dr's were very unconcerned with it - so thats good enough for me

Paulajee - thanks for info as well  

Wrightie - hope all is hunky doery for you 

Anyway....better get on

Have a good evening all


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone

this is going to sound really thick, but could someone please explain the whole thing about egg whites to me?  sounds kinda messy,   think i must be the only person on the planet who has no idea what its about! 


Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Fozi bear, for you anything!  Tmi here but when it is your fertile time and you get that very clear runny discharge it is optimum baby making but sometimes you do not get enough of that and you need to give nature a helping hand (This is for natural conception btw, I don't think the iui team would appreciate a lunch box of egg white on the loose before they start inseminating!) so you get the egg white and either inject some and/or use it as lubricant when  .  Try it this month Fozi, you never know, you are "unexplained". A really good book on this theme (cervical discharge etc) is "Taking Charge of your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. it helped me concieve no 1 although obviously no good in number 2 but endo is much worse now.

 Hope that helps.

Hugs 

Px


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as have upset tummy tonight and keep going to the loo. Is this the drugs, anyone else get this? I rested for 2 days and am now just waiting in a reasonably up and down positive ish way!  Back in the loop now.

Nix and Helen,      Feeling cautiously optimistic for you both.    and    that things work out.

More personals tomorrow.

Px


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just watched that Kilamanjaro for comic relief programme, did anyone see it, weren't they amazing?!

No more spotting, very, very uncomfortable in my stomach, my (.)(.) hurt so much I can't even get comfortable in bed, I know that's just the progesterone, but it b****y hurts! Had a few cramps again, seems to coincide with the pessaries.

Paula - Glad to hear you're doing ok and keeping   ! I had cpmpletley the opposite, after EC and till a few days post transfer couldn't go to the loo at all (sorry, tmi!) had to take this sugary liquid that we also give to constipated cats & dogs at work (!!) to help. My stomach was huge and very sore. Then the opposite obviously happened once it kicked in. The joys!   Hope it'll settle, I'm sure it is from the drugs, they seem to do funny things to us all. Hopefully once you're used to them it'll settle, it did with me.

Helen - wishing you lots of    and    tomorrow's test in lovely and strong! Will be thinking of you  

Bigfish - Glad to hear you and Mrs Fish are feeling happy and positive, I actually thought I'd be a hormonal mess but honestly, the worst of it was the day of EC, after all the messing about they did with my timings etc I broke down in tears - and apart from a few headaches and being quite tired, I was actually in pretty good spirits. Everyone responds differently, but you may be surprised, Mrs Fish may get on fine like I did! Thanks for your positive message, just wish I could be put out of my misery already, but I'm going to be strong and wait it out!

Cecelia - sounds like you had a stressful day!! The last thing we all need during this is to hear of friends or family being pg right now. Always seems to be so many announcements when you really don't need it. Hope you feel better after letting it all out and your cats have helped calm you down!  

Hello to everyone else, hope all are well & happy   

Luv N xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning my lovelies.

Paula-    How are you feeling today? hope that your tummy is feeling better. thanks for your very prompt reply,   it all  makes sense now    it is def worth considering ANYTHING, especially whilst in-between treatment. 

Nikpix- you poor thing,   you sound so uncomfortable and also dealing with the pessaries, (which are soooo gross) .    I am sure that it will all be worth it for you! sending you lots of   

Helen- i cant wait to log on tomorrow to hear your news. sooooooo     that its a fab result.

Kjp- how are you doing?   am thinking of you.

Big     to Big Fish, Mackenzie, Mini Mouse, Cecilia and also to our lovely ladies on their hols. ( hope i havent forgotten anyone)


Fozi


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy Friday Everyone 

Feeling a little on edge today. I'm day 7 of the 2ww and after all the twinges/huge appetite/sore boobs action in the early part of the week, everything has now gone back to normal. I've had no implantation bleeding & my appetite has disappeared. Starting to feel like its all over for me this time.

I guess it was wishful to think that we could do this with just the Menopur & cyclogest etc... But we really wanted to have one 'natural' go before we went to IUI (as Dr S. suggested), but I'm now starting to think we've just wasted time and this was a case of my heart over-ruling my head.

I'm going to try and put it out of my mind for the rest of the 2ww. I'll prepare myself for a bfn and make an appt to get going with the next cycle, this time doing IUI.

NikPix & Helen - Wishing so hard for you both. Any news yet!  

Paula - The Toni Weschler book is great! I found it empowering to gain such an understanding of my own body. _Now_, when I hear women talk about ovulating on "day 14" as though we're all robots, or presuming that they ovulate every cycle just because they have AF...I always recommend that book.

Fozi - how long till you can try again? Are you feeling ready for it...

Cecilia - Looked for you on the news last night!!   hope you're feeling calmer. Just remember that soon that happy text and cooing office will all be for you!! 

Kpg - Hope things are getting easier.

Mini Mouse - Make sure you get all the annoying forms sent to you so you can complete them in advance if you can....they're just disclaimers & privacy terms mostly, but such a distraction and annoyance to have to do in the waiting room when you go for you first appt. Also, they'll want to see your passports at the consultation, (DH too). Hope it all goes well! Good Luck! 

Anyone else going to be losing their DH to the Rugby this weekend?

Mackenzie xx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Just wiped a mammoth message to you all and now feeling so ****** off. I am trying to keep busy in my 2ww so time passes quickly and am actually looking forward to work on Monday as I know that I will be occupied although that won't stop me symptom spotting. Hanging out at home waiting for the mythical implantation is taking its toll. I nearly blew out my ear drum as I held my nose so tightly to avoid sneezing and dislodging their precarious position in my womb. It is making me crazeee. Tumy is better though, maybe too much rich food rather than drugs? 

I had my blood test today after being on the clexane for a week and the clinic was so so packed, there was a long queue at the reception desk. Can you believe it? They need to either expand that waiting room or introduce a waiting list.

I feel a bit let down by the clinic atm as they haven't phoned me at all to let me know if any of the other embies made it. I know they were poor quality and so won't have but it seems sort of disrespectful not to phone and tell you. I had to phone to enquire on wed as I had not heard and they said that they culture till day 6 but that they were poor quality so they probably wouldn't be able to be frozen. That doesn't bother me (although disappointed) as I had come to terms with poor embie result. What annoys me is that I have had no call confirming that they have left them perish. Is that not standard? Maybe I am expecting too much.  

Mackenzie    Do not get too hung up on that implantaion spotting, loads of women do not have that. Toni rocks! I love those pictures of cervical discharge (now, there's a sentence I thought I would never write!), crumbly, creamy etc. Very helpful.

Helen      Hope those lines are darker and stronger.   

Nix      2 days to go, I would have tested by now, you are strong.   Those pessaries are the devil's work. My knickers are wrecked. My dd put one in her mouth the other day as I was sat on the loo. I thought what a great trip to A and E that could have been.

Olivia and Wrightie    Miss you too lots, hope you are enjoying your hols. 

Fozi        Enjoy the egg whites   You can make cheesecake with the yolks. We need to save money so we can give it to the clinic.

Cecelia      Say everything mean that you ever wanted to your husband, you can blame it all on forces outside your control.  Hope you are ok.

kjp      Let us know how you are. 

Big Fish    Are you down regging yet? Or on primulet. Hope all is well.

Mini    Glad to welcome to ACU. Prepare for some of the longest waits of your life! great place though.

Good Luck All.

Px


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Paula sorry you feel let down by the clinic about your embies - I know they re busy but should of course let you know. hope you can get one of the embrylogogists on mondy to answer your questions. gree totally about the waiting room - we pay 6-10 grand for a treatment but cant get a seat in the waiting room   seems crazy to me but is a reflection of their sucess rates i guess. Hope you are surviving the 2WW and have lots of nice things to do to keep you distracted - I have a permanent fear of any embies we may manage to make falling out so know what you mean when you sneeze!! 

Nik and Helen how you are both? Am thinking of you both and keeping the   

thansk Fish for your comments - am much less of a   so the police are staying away at present, esp as our new cats are doing a great job of distracting me! my body needs oestrogen though...

am waiting for AF to arrive now so can start the stimms and doing nights which is hectic with the sniffing but nearly over already.

  to everyone 
Lol
C


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Nixpix -   for you and your test. I have been thinking about you this week, after our 'meeting' on ET day. I really hope things work out.

Just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning. 1 day early, and got a  !!!!!!!!  

I can't believe it! I spent a sleepless night worrying about the result, but it was a definite pos. I haven't had many PG symptoms.. no implantation bleeding, just a bit of AF pain since ET, and slightly sore boobs, but nothing severe, and less painful that usually b4 AF.

Still a long way to go but just wanted to let everyone know and reassure that lack of symptoms doesn't mean its all over. 

  for everyone in 2ww

Suzie


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Susie, 

So so happy for you. What great news, that is fabulous. Now the wait for your scan. Will it be twins?!

Really thrilled, we are overdue some good news on this board.



Paula


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Im glad to be re-joining this thread in the midst of cracking news  

Have been a UCH regular for the last 2-3 years, so I'm an oldie-newbie.

Wondered if I could ask a quick question - down regulation drugs, do acu keep this all in stock on site or can I expect to receive a prescription to take away?

Thanks guys and hello to everyone who still remembers me!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Suzie E   that is amazing news am so thrilled for you and gives me real hope knowing you are in a similar situation to us - your DHs     have come up with the goods!
   

PaulaJ hope you are ok hun

Tizzy - the clinic gave me primolut (for 3 times the price of HAH!) and I ordered the synarel from HAH but am sure they have it in stock they make so much cash from the drugs that am sure they will have the D?R meds you need. WHen are you starting?

Nights nearly over! am already bored of waiting for AF and its only been 48 hrs since stopping primolut...
C


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning all

I did a really long post last night and lost it!  So angry!

Suzie - Congratulations - about time we had some good news on this thread!  I am delighted for you.

Paula - how are you?  You know I told you about my friend who had the 3 day transfer and was successful first time.  Well she has just tested after her second 3 day transfer to try and get a sibling for her DD and ......... success!  Keep the faith!  I had to call to find out about my embies - they don't call you.  I agree that the customer care at ACU is somewhat lacking and getting worse.  It is beginning to really annoy me that they never say sorry when they cock up.  I think if the receptionists bothered to say "Sorry but we are running 30 minutes late" as soon as you arrive it would negate a lot of the bad feeling.  They instead get bolshy and defensive if you politely ask how long your already hour late appointment is going to be!  We do pay a lot of money for pretty poor service sometimes and I am just hoping that their overstretching themselves is not going to lead to a drop in success rates.  Ho hum!

Hello Tizzywizz - I got my down reg drugs from Boots as I didn't have time to go to HAH.  They were well over half the price of the ACU!  I think the spray was about £26 and the primolut a few quid.  ACU will of course sell them to you quite happily at massive mark up!

Hey Mckenzie - implantation spotting isn't the norm, just something that sometimes happens to some ladies.  I really wouldn't worry about it.

Nik - have you tested yet?  I have good feelings for you!

Fozi - how are you doing hun?

Olivia and Wrightie - hope you both enjoyed your holidays.  

Mr Fish - hope treatment is still going ok for you and Mrs Fish.

KJP - hope you are feeling more positive.

Anyway, just a quick fill in on me!  Unfortunately we suffered an early miscarriage as suspected.  My hormones were a very meagre 20.4 when they were tested on Friday and af came over the weekend so I am not going to bother with a follow up blood test today!  We are though feeling quite positive.  This is the first time I have managed to get pregnant (albeit briefly!) in over 2.5 years so that is a good thing.  I've just got a really strong feeling that we will get there using this route.  I am in to see Mr R on the 26th and hopefully he will let us start asap on the next round.  We have decided we want to do another fresh round and save our frostie embies for a rainy day!  

Love to you all

Helen
xxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Morning all   Hope everyone enjoyed the glorious London weather yesterday...Perhaps we have Wrightie & Olivia to thank for bringing us back some holiday sunshine!

Helen - Gee you're a strong woman, I can only imagine the emotions you and your DH have been through over the past few days. But you're right - It's a great indication that you're on the right path & it's sure to come good for you very soon! 

Nikpix - thinking of you   

Suzie - I afraid I'm relatively new to this thread so I don't know you but CONGRATULATIONS !! It was very helpful for me to read that you had no obvious symptoms. I'm testing in 5 days and I've not really felt anything more than a bit of boob soreness since the beginning of the 2ww. You've really given me a glimmer of hope back. Thanks  

Paula - Hope work is keeping you busy so no time for knicker checking  What day do you test? Think we'll be doing it at around the same time  Also, & this may be tmi but...I'm finding that during this 2nd week I'm losing alot more of the cyclogest (the morning dose). I've extended the lie down time to 2hrs (setting my alarm at 6am) to allow it to absorb, but I still lose alot in the first morning pee and even just walking to the loo. Am I saturated? Should I switch to back passage instead? Should I take another one mid morning & sit dead still at my desk?

Cecilia - Hope AF pays a visit today so you can rock on with more springtime stimming   I'm presuming the primulet is for inducing AF?? I've not had AF in maybe 6/7 years, & this is my first cycle at ACU, so If i get a bfn this weekend I'm wondering will i'll get AF? 

Hello Fish, Fozi, Kpg, Mini, Tizzy  

Xxx Mackenzie xxX


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I stumbled upon your thread and wish I would have found it months ago!  I've just had my embryo transfer on Saturday at ACU.  I moved to ACU from another London clinic after a recommendation from another friend.  I do find the waiting horrendous but for some reason this time I'm a lot more zen about the waiting.  I just hope I'm able to benefit from the good success rates!

I also have a comment re the drug prices, I compared prices for some of the drugs at ACU and didn't find them to be exorbitant (I didn't compare the syneral which was quite expensive).  For example, the cyglogest pessaries at ACU (according to the price list I have) is £15 per box and it was £16 at Boots where I got them.  The puregon price was also cheaper at ACU than at Ali's in Shadwell.  But like I said I didn't do a comprehensive check on everything.  

Can I also ask about testing dates?  They said to test 15 days after transfer but if its a blast transfer shouldn't it be earlier?  Maybe that's just wishful thinking!

Also, I asked Dr Ranieri about using extra cyclogest pessaries because I started bleeding early on my last fresh cycle and he recommended adding a 3rd pessary during the second week of the 2ww.  Oh joy.

Wishing everyone luck with their cycles.

Eddy


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Helen I am so sorry to hear your news, but am   to your PMA its amazing. Good luck with your next appt and hope you can cycle again soon.

Mackenzie sorry have no idea about how to hold onto pessaries - am sure some of the other girls on here have some advice, if not the clinic nurses should be able to help. hope the rest of the 2WW is ok - keep thinking of you at your desk with your legs closed - v uncomfy am sure!  my primulot is progesterone they gave me for part of the D/R - and stopping it causes a withdrawal bleed and then I can start the stimms..

Eddy welcome to the ACU thread - lots of amazing women here and good luck with your 2WW.

Nik am thinking of you and   you are ok

Wrightie - where are you? hope everything's going well hun

Fozi - am also   to you am hoping you can get some rest so your body can get back together for your next cycle.

Oliva have fun in cape town for all of us......


Still no AF but is too early yet I know.........any top tips for bringing it on? Have day off after nights so am going to sit in the garden and snooze in the sunshine breathing golden light  
Lol
C


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello my darlings, missed you all!

Big congrats to Suzie! Hope our luck changed and we start getting lots of BFPs from now on!

Helen - you are so right, it's a massive achievement to get pregnant! Well done hun, good luck for 26th! You know we will get there  

Nik - hope you've got good news and waiting for your blood results now  

Paula, Mackenzie (our PUPO girls) - I  you get good news soon!

Cecilia - here is a dance for your AF to arrive soon  

KJP, Fozi - how are you doing? Have you make any decisions yet? 

Eddy - welcome! Thanks for info about the drugs!

Well, I think I am going to surprise you all with my story and not in a good way. Just before my trip to Cape Town Dr S wanted to check my HCG levels to make sure all is going down and my miscarriage is on it's way (I wasn't bleeding..) Results were shocking - HCG went up 4 times in 4 days. We knew something is really wrong. They scanned me and couldn't see anything in the uterus.. Not even sac at 6 weeks. I was immediately sent to UCH A&E and admitted to the hospital with suspected ectopic.. I had no symptoms - no bleeding, no pain, nothing! 2 days later (still in hospital) they found ectopic in my right tube and I had laparoscopy yesterday to remove it. Got home today and going to recover at home for a week I think.. 

I am upset about it all of course but from another point of view - how strong is my embryo to keep developing in the awful conditions of the fallopian tube? And how lucky am I that Dr S checked me and my tube didn't rupture on the plane on the way to Cape town?? Our doctors are really good.

Anyway, my first pregnancy lasted only 6.5 weeks. I am feeling better now and can't wait for the follow up appointment. The point of the story - I can get pregnant, just need to keep embies in the uterus next time  

Lots of love
Olivia xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Yet again just wiped a massive post! Why does that keep happening to me? I could scream.

Hi All  

Olivia    Welcome Back! We have really missed you and it sounds as though you have the most appalling time. All this time I thought you were indulging in wine tours and instead you have been going through the wars. Your positivity and bravery is unbelievable!! What an experience.   thanks gooness the clinic was on the ball, wow, Dr Serhal really was the hero of the hour . It is so great that your tube was saved and you are so right, you had a little one there who you had successfully created. They just hunkered down in the wrong place. Next time, all will be well. You have proved that you can do it and be pregnant.   What have the clinic said to you, have they been in touch? When are you going to resume? Are you going to get away at all? There are a lot of questions there!
Hope you have a really rapid recovery and get better soon.  So good to have you back.

Helen,  So so sorry that you didn't get that result we all want.   You too sound amazingly positive and serene. You are such an example to me. Thanks for all your words of encouragement on 3 day transfers. They mean so much. At least you do know that this process works for you and that you can do it. When are you going to restart treatment? Loads of .

Mac,    Your posts make me laugh, surely you know that there is no such thing as tmi between us ladies! I am now paranoid about those bloody pessaries. I have just been having my shower and whacking them in and away you go. I had no idea there was supposed to be resting after them so no wonder they are rolling out asap!  The night ones do not so much so that explains that. I thought that it might just look bad as I always wear black knickers to stop me knicker checking too obsessively. Now I am thinking that it looks bad because it is bad. The whole thing has slid right out. Ahhh more worries although there is part of me that thinks if the embie is a survivor, it is a survivor. I will be getting up at 5 though now and then inserting and then returning to bed.  
I also lost my dh to what seemed like endless rugby matches over the weekend. But then he loses me to ff so we're evens! 

Nix,        Hoping for you.

More personals later, need to go home now!

Px


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Evening ladies

Olivia - welcome back to the thread if not Cape Town!  Blimey you poor thing - thank goodness ACU were on the ball and reacted so quickly.  You're going to have to shake those pesky embies away from your tubes next time around.  Excellent news though that obviously quality was not an issue this time around, just placement!  

MaK and Paula - a bit of Cyclogest info!!!  I did a bit of extensive research on the slippery old bullets when I was doing my IUIs.  Apparently all the progesterone is absorbed within 20 minutes of popping the lardy lovelies in!  Therefore, any mess that comes out after that is nothing to worry about.  I was also a bit of a rugby widow this weekend ..... I didn't even think he was that hooked on rugby ..... oh to be so wrong about someone !

Cecilia - I don't think you were on the thread when we were having the parsley tea discussions for bringing on af.  You need to infuse a load of parsley in boiling water for about half and hour, and then glug down the disgusting brew.  This worked for a few of us ...... at least af came very soon after the first quaff!  

Hi Eddy - welcome.  They stick to their guns on testing dates whether you have had a blasto or 3 day transfer!! Saying that, I don't know how those sneaky little pee sticks seem to get into pupo ladies hands!  

Sorry for those I've missed of this time around.

Love H
xxxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Me again to finish off posting!

Eddysu    Welcome to our thread.   Your are one of our PUPO ladies. You cheered me up with the dug info as I got all mine from the clinic and find it very annoying that I have been so ripped off.

Tizzywizz    Welcome back. Good Luck this time round. 

Cecilia    Any sign of the af yet? I'll do a dance too.   Honestly whenever you want them, they do not come. I'm looking forward the day when every waking thought is not about my period status. 

Fishes    How are you guys doing? Lots of luck!

  to Fozi and kjp.

Helen      Thanks so much for that info, you are a star as always and now feel much better.

 I actually didn't ask this  Can someone help? Now if my ET (day 3 transfer) was Monday 9th, when is my test date? Thanks


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Hello all.  I am also at ACU.  Getting myself a bit worked up about EC and the use of light sedation  Has anyone been through it and what does it mean - i am hoping to not know a thing about it - my preference would have been general !!!!


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Poppystar

Welcome.  Light sedation means you won't remember a thing!!  As far as I was concerned as soon as they started pumping in the drug through the IV I felt wonderfully drunk and then appeared to wake up 1 minute later (or at least it seemed like that) wondering whether anything had been done!  You won't feel or see a thing!

Cheers

Helen
x


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

many thanks helen - just what i needed to hear!!!


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

hello - been told to take trigger shot tonight at 11pm but they didnt say when to stop nasel spray.  i am working on the assumption that i shouldnt take it anymore..  will call tommorow to check but that means if i should have continued will have missed two.  could someone let me know how it worked for you.  am sure its pretty standard at acu. 

much appreciated. 

x


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Poppy and welcome to the thread.  

I think most people stop sniffing when they take their trigger shot.

Px


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

excellent many thanks.  only just found this thread!!!!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh Helen you poor thing - we have all been imagining you in cape town in the sun, and you were actually having your ectopic removed    hope you are recoving , and really   to your PMA its amazing - am sure you will get pg again and   Mr S he is a star.

Thanks for the AF dances - am going to try the parsely tea tongiht - thanks for the tip. HATE parsley but am fed up of lack of AF more!

More personals tomorrow DH just home
Love
C


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello My Busy Lizzies!!

Poppystar and Eddie- a very warm wlecome to the thread, you will find lots of lovely friendly people here.  

Tizzywizz- welcome back!  

Suzie- a BIG congrats on your BFP! so pleased for you. wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

Olivia-   i am so sorry about the ectopic but a big      that Mr. S was able to sort things out. i am so glad that nohing serious happened whilst you were on the plane. i can totally understand how you feel with regards to at least having been shown a sign that you embies are strong enough to survive such harsh conditions....... it sounds awful i know, but i wish i had some sign that i could actually get preggers, sometimes it feels so empty down there. anyway, i am sure that next time your embie will makes its way down to its proper home for the next 9 months.    

Helen- i am so sorry about your early miscarriage,     again i can echo your feelings about actually being lifted by the thought of a sign of pregnancy (even though it was brief) . you sound so positive which is fantastic.  

Paula- hello!    hope that you are well.  methinks that your test date wiould be around the 26th of march. last time, even though i had a day 5 blasto, they still said i should still test 16 days later.      for you.

Cecilia- any sign of AF yet? here is a little dance for it........      


Am absolutely knackered tonight, throat feels like a cheese grater.............sorry about the lack of personals, but i hope you are all well.   
Am going for our follow-up with Mr.S on thursday.  we are going to wait about 2 months before we go again.
I am wondering whether to ssay something tothe clinic about the waiting times and having to chase them up for things etc........ i dont want to soud like a snob, but the amount of money we have/are dising out to them doesnt always equate to the service. Mr.s is the only reason i am staying at the clinic (and the nurses/embryologists) i just worry that they will forget about those of us who have been with them a long time...................  this is all talk from me, i prob wont say anything to them at all!  
going to go find something for my throat..........
   
Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

so sorry just read fozi's post and realised said Helen but meant Olivia - blame the AF wait and nights brain sorry!
Cxx


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Olivia - I'm so sorry to hear about your ectopic, how awful. Glad they caught it before it did any damage, shame you didn't make your holiday though in the end. I really hope you are ok and are making a good recovery? You are right to try as best you can to at least feel that you can get pregnant and I'm    for you that your next cycle brings you a bfp in your uterus!  

Suzie - Congratulations on your bfp!!!!!   Have you had your blood test yet? Hope it came back with a very good result!

Helen - I'm so sorry for your news, I hope you and your DH can also feel a little bit positive that you got a positive and that you can find the strength to go through it again. It will happen for you,    your next cycle goes really well and for sticky bfp   

Paula - Hoe are you doing on the 2ww? Hope you're managing to keep your mind busy and are relaxing?   

cecelia - Hope your af makes an appearance very soon   

Poppystar - welcome, hope you find this forum helpfu l throughout your treatment!

Fozi - Good luck for your follow up on thursday, hope all goes very well and you can focus onh your next cycle. Hope you're feeling better soon too,  

As for me, I tested on Sundy am and within seconds of weeing on the stick, as I refused to look as I was convinced it was bad news, DH told me to look as there were two lines! I couldn't believe it, had to sit down again in shock.   They got stronger by the time the 3 mins were up. I tested again sun pm just to convince myself we weren't imagining it! Then tested again Monday am as that was my official test day and agaibn within seconds it came up as positive. Dh wouldn't let me post on here till we had the blood results back as didn't want to say one thing and then have to give bad news straight after. Went in for bloods today and had call this pm to say very good level. I'm so excited to see a BFP but am also obviously a little cautious, am just going to take each day at a time, we've got past 2 hurdles so far, next one is a scan in 3 weeks time to check is not ectopic and to check for heartbeat etc. 
Since the spotting I had been feeling very uncomfortable in my stomach and my (.)(.) were soooo sensitive I couldn't bear anything even brushing against them, couldn't get comfortable in bed so that was the only thing that was a little strange. Otheriwse no other symptoms.

Anyway that's my news, I hope you are all well, those on the 2ww are keeping positive and those about to try again, I hope all goes well this time round and all of us get our bfp's very soon!

Sorry to anyone I've missed, 

Luv N xxxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Just want to say..........

Nikpix - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!          this is fabulous news! i am soooo happy for you and your DH. herers wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead.
well done!  

Fozi


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening ladies!

What a jolly happy room     
I'm so thrilled for you* NiKpix*, your BFP has brought tears to my eyes. After all you've been through I hope everything goes well in the next few weeks and that the next 9 months are a joy for you and your DH. I can only imagine how happy you must be.

Same to you *Suzi *-Congratulations - look after number one and enjoy every second of your fabulous journey ahead.

So.....Xmas babies on the way! What a perfect present they'll be to your friends and families  

Olivia - Hope you have nothing in your calendar except total relaxation - Sounds like you are dealing with it very well and that you'll take all that   into the next attempt. How intrusive is the ectopic procedure if you don't mind me asking? What did they have to do & has it any way compromised the health of your fallopian tube?? Would love to hear your experience.

Poppystar, Eddy & Tizzy- welcome & good luck!

Fozi - 2months must seem like forever at the moment. But on the up side I guess you could finally plan a trip away and enjoy the odd glass of wine  It's so crappy sometimes when you realise that everything ha to go on hold during these complicated cycles.

Cecilia - how's the Parsley tea going? If it works perhaps you could patent the idea and take on Twinnings in a battle for the TTC market!!

Helen - how are you feeling? I admire your incredible positivity but I hope that you're also getting all the support and love that you need at this time. Thinking of you  

I have a confession to make. I woke up with a real sense of nausea and soreness and took my temp which was 98.3 which for me is really rather high - I'm usually around 97.6. So I broke my 2ww promise & tested today (12days since the HCG trigger shot) and got a BFN. The test was one of those sensitive ones that can pick up even 0.25mlU/ml HCG so I'm thinking that its all over for me this time. I'm really sad that I reacted to my symptoms & rushed to test. I'm SO angry at myself for testing early. I'm sure that a test would pick up a pregnancy by now, so I going to trust it, but I don't even know how long I should have waited....is it 14 days after the trigger shot, or 14 days after you ovulate?(which i was told would be 24-48hrs after the trigger shot is given). I guess I'm a little embarrassed to admit that i'm totally confused.

I think I'll call the clinic on Friday. Do they still need to do a follow up blood test even if you've got a BFN? Sorry for so many questions but this i my first cycle and i'm learning as i go.

Sorry to dampen the mood in the room - my emotions are all over the place, and I haven't fessed up to my DH about testing early yet. Better tell him tonight.

Mackenzie xx


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, well, well isn't it nice to wake up to wonderful news!  Nikki I am absolutely over the moon for you!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am wishing you the easiest, least stressful 9 months!  

MaKenzie - so sorry you think this month hasn't worked for you.  Try to remain positive and if it is not this one, it will be the next.   

Fozi - I hope your throat is feeling a little better - every second person I talk to at the moment is talking about the dreaded throat lurgy!  You need a nice double brandy and lemon for medicinal purposes, of course   .  I am so with you about bringing to the cinic's attention the frustration over waiting times etc etc.  I have mentioned this to them before and I felt better getting it off my chest but it doesn't seem to make any difference.  I am going to mention it again when I see Mr R next week.   he won't decide I am untreatable because I am such a whinger!!!!  

Sorry for no more personals but DS is asking for his Ready Brek!

Cheers

Hxx


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats Nik!!! This is fantastic news!!    So happy for you hun! Well done and your decision to put one blast in was the right one!

Mackenzie - so sorry to her about BFN! Please stay positive and re-test on your test day, it can be just a late starter. Nurse told me not to test until 14 days after blast transfer.. To answer your question - it's very invasive surgery - laparoscopy with surgical removal of the pregnancy from the tube. It would usually compromise the chances for natural conception but because I am already on IVF it doesn't really matter. Chances are the same with IVF. 

Paula - not sure when I start again - don't think it will be anytime soon. The doctors in hospital said it will take 6 weeks for complete recovery. I am not going to think about it until then. Definitely going on holidays, just not sure when and where yet. Need a break  

Fozi- good luck for thursday! I think you should definitely mention something about the wait. Introduce them to the "waiting list for new patients" conception! Let us know how it goes  

Cecilia - parsley tea works! Hope your AF has arrived already

Lots of love
Olivia xxx


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Nixpix - Congratulations!!!!  
that is amazing news.  Looks like we are twins as our ET was on the same day, and that is how they told me they calculate due dates.

I had my blood test, and it was fine. HCG level was over 1000, which they were happy with. Now its just the wait till the scan.. another 3 weeks! 

Still letting the news sink in, as it doesn't feel real yet, as I don't really have any symptoms, alhough I am still bloated (since EC) so I do look pregnant!

 for everyone else on 2ww and hoping that everyone gets their BFP

Suzie


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your lovely messages, can't quite believe it. Not getting ahead of ourselves yet though!  

Suzie - I don't actually understand how they calculate due dates, is it from the day of ET or is it from gthe day of EC?? Confused! I too look pregnant, I am soooo bloated, my jeans won't do up, I think it's the cyclogest and I'm taking 3 a day which I think makes it even worse! So glad your result came back at a great level. I feel terrified but very happy!

Mackenzie - So sorry you had a bfn, but you never know, it could just be a bit early if you had a late implantation? Keep    until you know for sure and I'm   you do get a bfp  

Fozi - Hope you are feeling a little better today?  

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Nixpix       Congratulations!!     

I have been waiting and waiting for your message. I do not even know what you look like and yet your result was so important to me. I am so so pleased for you. I thought it was positive and that you were waiting for bloods. I was getting worried though particularly after Olivia's horror story. Thrilled now! Keep in touch and a tiny piece of advice if you do not mind.  Someone said this to me when I was pregnant and overwrought with knicker checking anxiety.  Enjoy every minute of this, I know that you want to be cautious but this is great news and one cannot predict the future so if the present is this wonderful, do not waste your precious pregnancy expecting the worst when all indications are good. 

 

Px


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello All,

Olivia  Hope that are not too sore and that you are resting up. Laps are quite traumatic at the best of time and this was pretty major so look after yourself honey. Glad to hear the holiday is on. Thanks for the heads up on the test date. I am now thinking that Tuesday am will be the hour...have of course got tests ready and their presence in my drawer is taunting me. I will be strong.

Mac    That was a really early test sweets. My HCG was 14 days ago and I am not testing yet. Even the most sensitive test only picks up 50% at 5 days early. When is your official test date? My ET was 9th so I am going for 24th when as Olivis says it should be 25th. The earliest test would be 2 weeks and 2 days after HCG. I'm not into giving false hope but that is too soon, honest. I know it is hard though. I am waking up every few hours all night with weird dreams.

Fozi and Helen   


Hope everyone else is ok. Please send me strong will vibes not to test.

Px


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Paula - thanks for the advice. I had no idea how upsetting testing early would be. I'm sworn off the pee sticks until Sunday at the very earliest. 

I had the HCG on the pm of the 5th. I don't have EC & ET so I'm calculating that if the HCG triggered the release of my follie somewhere between the 6th & the 8th, then I should add 2ww to the 8th, and test on the 22nd.   
But that's "mother's day" which just ridiculous....!! 

Do you know if we're supposed to stop taking the cyclogest if we get a bfn on test day?

It's so weird (and your post summed it up really well), I want soooo much for you to get a BFP it's unreal. And I have no idea who you are! 
Anyway, STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!   
The not-knowing yet is the magic part, when we could all "just maybe" be pregnant..........


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Paula - Thank you for such a lovely message, brought a smile to my face!   And you're right, I should try to stop worrying and enjoy the fact that it is positive.  Just so hard, I suppose as I've never been pg before I'm worrying. Found myself worrying about cheese yesterday, been eating parmesan which is unpaturised and also honey nut cornflakes which apparently shouldn't be eating as I have allergies.... driving myself crazy!   
I know it's hard not testing, it drove me mad the whole 2ww (well, over 2w), every day I was hoping to have some definite sign and then I had that spotting which in hindsight I assume must have been implantation, but I stayed strong for the same very reason Mackenzie said, until proven otherwise you still have hope. Be strong, and then    you will get a lovely strong positive on your official test day!    Will be thinking of you and waiting to hear more good news!  Keep AWAY from the sticks!!!! 

Mackenzie - Hope you feel a little reassured now, wait a bit longer and I    for you also to get a bfp   . How have you been feeling?

I'm    we get some more bfp's on here very soon! 

Fozi - I really hope your appt today went well  

Nikki xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hello everyone

sorry for anothe brief post work totally hectic at the moment and am knackered after my nights - and still no AF despite all your dances (thank you) and about a gallon of parsely tea (yuck). I called the clinic today and the nurses have told me to come in for a scan to check my lining - I am really worried the hysteroscopy earlier inthe month trashed my lining so am not having AF now - anyone else had delayed AF and what happened? am so worried as really want stimms to start as have limited work period to do it all in and am going slightly  

hope everyone's ok - thinknig of you all and some more personals when have a bit of time at the weekend!

Lol
C


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Girls...and Fish,

Hope everyone is well.

Olivia  Thinking of you lots, hope that you are not too sore now and are coming to terms with your eventful last couple of months. It is so much to go through, no wonder you need to take a break.

Fozi    How do you get on yesterday? Did you have a moan (sorry a contructive and critical discussion) about the waiting times etc.?

Wrightie  How was your holiday? hope all is well. Good Luck for your scan.

Cecilia    What a pain about your af. How very annoying. I have some very long cycles (40+ days, can you imagine how many pregnancy tests that must have wasted!) after procedures like laps etc. It will come eventually but that is no good when you want to
get on with it. Good Luck with the scan.

Hey Mac  My fellow tester, how painful is this wait? I have really been in the doldrums, my dh had a real go at me last night for being so negative and said that he cannot face another cycle as I am so negative and sure that it won't work.   That really upset me and I know that I am negative so that he has a point. I had made him hide my tests as he is away this weekend and I knew that I would weaken. He gave them back to me and said that I might as well go for it as I was so sure. He has re hidden them now though. I am not sure that I can face another IVF tbh. this is making me feel quite crap about myself. Feel a bit better for that moan. Hope you are ok. Do not test on Mother's Day!

Nix  The irony of me lecturing you positivity has not escaped me but am so excited for you. Have you returned to work? Hope all is well, looking forward to hearing about that 6 week scan.  

Helen  Hope you are better now. What are your restarting plans?

Suzie  That hcg level is great. Congrats. 

Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

HELLO.  Currently scheduling ET at ACU.  Did the dummy and a diaplan thing so have had the full bladder experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But i am just wondering when they give you a time for the ET do they stick to it - really dont want to be holding on for hours.  Before the diaplan thing filled up a bit too much and was really struggling..for the dummy thought full but they kept me drinking for another hour and delayed.  Also is ET in the theatre or one of the treatment rooms.  

amazing how this process leaves you with no embarrassment threshold!!  many apologies if i have gone beyond the TMI boundary!!

Also does anyone know how they grade embies at ACU?

much appreciated.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Morning Lovelies

Nikpix- how are you feeling? well i hope.   please dont leave us! i know there are some great threads on here for mummies to be, but we would still want you to keep in touch with us.  

Mackenzie- keeping everything crossed for you      . stay away from those pee sticks until you are ready to test!  

Poppstar- hope tha dilapn and dummy run wasnt too awful for you. i think i have had the dilapan about 4 times in total now! luckily i have it under sedation but i find it so painful during the 4 hour wait.  You will have your ET in the theatre rooms. dont worry about your full bladder, if they find yu have to wait a bit longer, they let you go to the bathroom to fill a little cup full of wee (sorry TMI   )
i always cheat a bit and end up peeing more than the cup    i think i have bladder of an 80 yr old woman.  The nurses were soooo lovely last time, i said i was desperate for a wee and they asked if i wanted a bedpan.    it was soooooo humiliating but i was getting stressed trying not to think about rushing to the loo straight after the ET. dont worry, they will take good care of you. when do you think ET might be?

Cecilia- where or where art thou AF?    have you had your lining scan yet? i am sure they can do something to trigger AF if the need arises. still doing a dance for you.  

Olivia- how are you my lovely? am thinking of you. hope that you are gettng lots of rest.  

Paula-   my lovely, i know exactly how you feel with regards to feeling negative. i too got a lecture from DH about the importance of staying positive during my 2ww.  sending you lots and lots of     

Mr and Mrs Fish- how are you? hope that everything is tickety boo.

Many     to everyone else.

Well, we went for our follow-up yesterday. Mr.s was soooooooo lovely. he talked about how we were dealing with the dissapointmnt etc.  he also repeated what he said before about expecting me to get pregnant ages ago,as they havent been able to pin point any problems with us at all. ( unfortunately, that doesnt make us feel better!) 
Basically, he doesnt like to do any tests (i.e immune etc) until 3 fail ivfs, but he said that in this case to put everyones minds at rest we are having a basic immune test for me and a genetic chromosome thingy. DH also has to have the chromosome one and also a sprem fragmantation thing. its juts to make sure that my little uterus isnt rejecting his sperm  etc.  He also said that we will take the risk ( this is due to my small frame) of implanting two next time.  we have made the agonising (and not to mention financially crippling!) decision to go for a fresh cycle even though we have 3 blastos in the freezer.  so now we wait for just ovr 3 weeks for all the results to come back and then perhaps start down regging in may.  to be honest, although this may seem lik a long ime to some, for us it is the perfect chance to have a break and not have to deal with drugs, scans etc for a little while.  although i am sure that i will start worrying about the results!  
I do have to say that i totally chickened out about saying anyting regarding the waiting times etc.  i was all geared up before hand and now i feel so stupid, i wish i had. please please could you say something if any of you ladies and gents are going in soon? i just dont want them to forget about their current patients whilst pursuing new ones!!  i promise i will say something too next time i go in.

seemed to have rambled on a bit!    better go then!
take care everyone.  
Fozi


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

Many thanks for that!!!  Full bladder is really the least favorite bit of the process so far.  At the moment looking at going to blast so would be monday or tuesday.  Much prefer that am suffering a bit from the EC - was running around within 10 minutes of waking up, even went out for dinner, and today (2 days on) feel like i have been hit with baseball bat!!!  Think got a bit of OHSS am on some tablets specifcially for it as follicles went a bit hyper and had to do prolonged coasting.

cheers all.  best wishes!!!!


----------



## helenp01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello you gorgeous people

Poppystar - going to Blasto is fantastic news!  Roll on Monday or Tuesday.  Sorry to hear you may have a bit of OHSS - make sure you are drinking plenty of water.

Fozi - your follow up appointment sounded really positive.  I have had the basic immune tests (even though I already had them done by my last consultant and swore to Mr R that I didn't need them again!) and my TNF came back raised.  I was surprised but also pleased we had them done.  The result of this is that I had to take the lovely steroids.  A small price to pay if it is going to keep a baby!  We also had the chromozone tests done by my previous consultant.  I really think it is worth ticking all the boxes just to be sure.  I can't understand why they wait until 3 failed IVFs to do these quite cheap tests.  It would make me nash my teeth a bit if one came back positive and was easily treatable!  Don't worry about chickening out of saying saything - sometimes the time is just not right.    

Paula, Paula, Paula - bless you!  I know exactly how you feel.  It is so hard to remain positive and I think sometimes it is a real defence mechanism to say something is not going to work to try and stop the heartache if it doesn't!  BUT Zita West and all these gurus says you must remain positive.  This really could be your time ... I am keeping everything crossed for you.    

Hello to everyone else either in the 2ww or waiting to get started again.

I have my follow up next Thursday.  DH and I have decided that we are going to ask to start down regging again immediately and go for another fresh cycle even though we have blastos in the freezer (yes Fozi, I know, financial madness but we feel our chances are slightly better this way).  I am hoping Mr R will be happy to do this as I am feeling both physically and emotionally fine and if we delay by a month DH is caught up with jury service and then we are on holiday (giving us a 2 month delay in starting again).  I am slightly worried about having had yet another miscarriage (albeit really early) and am wondering if there is anything else we can do to try and stop me rejecting a possible pregnancy.  I think it is something I just have to live with.  

Best wishes

H
x


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to the weekend ladies....

Helen - I didn't think you'd wait long! After coming so close last cycle I think you must be bursting with positivity because you really believe its possible now  You know that your body CAN do this, so it's just about giving it as many chances as you can 

Fozi - Really good to hear that you've got a plan to take things forward again after a well-needed rest. I'd push for getting all the tests too - we're all juggling soooo many _what if's and maybe's _with this treatment that if you can eliminate even a few possible issues by testing before the next ivf then you're doing yourself a huge favour. Go for it!

Nikpix - has the massive grin started to ache yet??   Hope you are feeling super fit and healthy. I noticed that you and your DH are the exact same age as me and my DH - I wondered if you had the whole "oooh I really really really hope I'm pregnant before my 30th birthday" thing going on?  If so, Congrats girl!! I'm turning 30 at the end of August and it's been my secret hope to have my first one on the way before that day!!  

Cecilia - we're all still dancing for you missy!

Olivia - thanks for explaining about the procedure - so glad it hasn't compromised your chances. You are quite the trooper girl!

Mr & Mrs Fish - how's is everything with you two?

Paula - Have you had any implantation bleed yet? I haven't had so much as a sore nipple since monday so I just know it's over for me and actually I feel ok about it. So I'm officially transferring all my    over to you honey!! I'm rooting for you!! 
We're booked in to see Dr S on monday am to talk about the next cycle so I think I'll test for the heck of it on sunday, just to confirm what i already know (BFN). I've made a promise to myself to do a few things differently next cycle - eat much more protein, drink more milk, and start forgiving myself for being knackered all the time. For most of this cycle I've tried to still be as active and busy as ever, which I think is unrealistic and also probably inadvisable. 
Also - ask your DH to step back and just appreciate that _whatever_ you feel right now (up, down or wailing banshee witch from hell) it's your god given right to go through those moods and emotions!! I totally agree he's right to keep lifting you out of the dark spells, but don't feel pressured to be little miss sunshine if you don't have it in you that day. 
OK, rant over. Sorry about that! It's just that I feel exactly the same way, and my DH winds me up no end, going on about visualizing the embryo and being so damn positive ALL THE TIME!

Ah glass of wine, where art thou when I needest you most?
xx Mackenzie xx


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello friends  

Well, after all my lectures to others on the downfalls of testing early and being positive etc, I have fallen on all counts. Dh did hide tests but bizarrely (long story) a friend in Germany sent me 5 clearblue in the post which arrived on Saturday and like some crazy addict I couldn't resist and tested. It is a good thing that I have never had any addiction issues, I would be in rehab permanently. 
It was of course     In fact it was 'niaht swachfer' or some such German term...apologies to any German speakers. I tested again today...I know I know, this is after deciding that I wouldn't test again till Tuesday and same result. I am very disappointed but actually thought that I would feel worse. Maybe doing it on my own is easier as I always feel worse when dealing with dh's sadness. Of course I now I have to test again on Tues  as I cannot tell dh that I have tested as he would be sooo cross. I feel that I will deal with it better though now that I know. I honestly felt that this was not going to work this time although of course you still hope. I think that stimming so long and having day 19 egg collection really compromised my chances as no embies made it to blast and the quality on day 3 transfer was not great. We will go and see Mr S though and see what he says and then I think start again if dh gets his contract renewed!
I have committed myself to getting to blast next time and if there is no blasto then I will not transfer. I have done some reading around and think that this is the best course of action. We'll see what Mr S says though, he may know more than me! 

Mac  Sorry it hasn't worked out for you this month, we'll be ttc buddies again next month as I will of course keep trying myself. Thanks for all your support and understanding. This is all grim isn't it? Hopefully worth it in the end.

Helen  Good luck for Thursday, hope you can start down regging straight away. you were so spot on when you said that negativity is a defence mechanism, that is exactly it. The more you hope, the higher the fall. I am going to start as soon as I can too so we can continue to support one another. 

Poppystar  Good luck for ET, I drank exactly 1.2l in the 2 hours before and my bladder was perfect for the procedure, the only perfect thing but there you go!

Fozi    So pleased that you have a plan of action. You are a real star on this board and next time will be your time. We'll all be here for you. I'll be stimming with you probably so we can hold hands together. I think that doing those tests is a great idea. I do not blame you one bit chickening out of moaning, it sort of feels that you are biting the hand that feeds doesn't it? 

Cecilia       

Olivia    Hope you are feeling better every day.

 Well I am going to keep taking those messery pessery and clexane till tues am. (Just in case of that 1% chance and also dh would wonder!) How long after stopping that did your af come?

Love to everyone else and  

Px


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello my Lovelies.

Paula- My lovely, i am so sorry about your BFN   . I am afraid that i cannot scold you on testing early as i did the same.  test again on tuesday. Is your DH away at the mo? if not, how did you manage to test without him knowing? Nothing i say can take away the dissapointment ad pain that you are feeling right now, but we all will continue to be here for you and share with you any thoughts when you decide to go again.   Mr. S will def have a great plan of action! 

Mackenzie- did you test again today? i totally agree with you about being left alone to feel however we may be feeling at the time. its sooooo hard to be positive all the time and i dont think anyone really appreciates that only we know what going on inside our bodies.  i do realise that its also hard for our DH's and its probably easier for them to feel positive more than us.

Poppystar- Wishing you lots of luck or your ET, and i hope your bladder doesnt trouble you too much   there is always a bedpan! i know its embarressing but after i had about 7 people watching my ET and staring at all my bits, i think a bedpan is the least of our worries. 

Olivia- how are you my lovely?   hope that you are feeling better. hope you dont mind, but can i ask you if you now have the little scars on your tummy? i have them on mine after a laporoscpoy (investigative) a few years ago. 

Helen- i can totally understand you wanting to go for a fresh cycle, it was a hard decision for us as well. the financial side is mind boggling   i hope that Mr.R can give you the go ahead to start down regging.

Cecilia- any sign of AF yet? still doing a little dance for you   .

Nikpix- are you ok?   hope that you are starting to feel a bit  more positive. any decisions on when you might go again?

Wrightie- are you back from the sunshine of Miami? hope that you had a fabulous time  

Mr & Mrs Fish- are you down regging yet?

well as for me, just as i had started to feel a bit more positive and started to  move on from our BFN, my DH's cousin has announced his wife is preggers. they have been married for about 4 years and she is in her mid 20's (looks about 16 though!)  can i say that i am happy for them? yes of course, but i feel also so deflated. its like we are the only ones left in our family who still haven't any children.  
each time, i think it will get easier, but i doesn't. i feel awful for feeling like this but i just cant help it. why is it that things seem to come so easily to others?  when someone announces a BFP on our board, i feel genuine happiness for them as we all know the pain and anguish that they have gone through to achieve their dream. 
i thought spring would bring a new feeling of positiveness ( is that a word?   ) just feel a bit pants again now.
sorry about the downer and rambling on, i just dont think there is anyone out there who understands as much as you all do.

Big   to everyone
Fozi


----------



## paulaleej (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Fozi,

Thanks for your kind words. I know you understand.

Yes dh is away, at the rugby, wouldn't have tested otherwise as he would have confiscated them very quickly. Actually I feel really deceitful about this and may come clean but as it is bad news may sit it out. 

I just know exactly how you feel about pregnancy announcements. You are smiling through clenched teeth really and then you feel like a heel for feeling jealous. My cousin (who is 40 btw) just came back from her honeymoon already 4 weeks pregnant saying, " I never thought it would be this easy!!! I'm fertile myrtle, me." I couldn't believe it. I haven't told anyone about having this treatment although some may have wondered and guessed as these appointments have been going on for 5 years now so people are not insensitive just clueless.

You just have to grin and bear it, don't you.

We must believe that our time will come.



Px


----------



## kjp (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Fozi 

Know exactly where you are coming from. Still finding everything quite tricksy since the BFN. Think we are going to try again June/July time.

Paula - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you lots.  

Helen - hope you are doing OK my dear. You are so positive  

Keeping up-to-date with everyones news but trying to keep a bit of distance from the board for my own sanity. But its the only place where I think many of us feel supported and understood.

Lots of love and     to everyone

Kjp xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Have just finally had time to sit down and catch up with everyone.

Paula so sorry about your BFN what a disappointment. i really hope Dr S can help you move on with an action plan as he has done for Helen.

Helen am so impressed by yr PMA and going for another cycle straight away good luck

Fozi hun sorry you are down right now - think is totally normal grief reaction to everything you've been through, and pg announcements just don't help. am hiding currently from one of DHs cousin's whose just had a baby girl - they got married after us and pg straight away and whole family are cooing over them. my counsellor said feeling the way we all do about pg women in a non-IVF setting is totally natural and although I feel pants i have forgiven myself for feeling pants and am just avoiding pg friends and family at the moment. an old friend texted me this week to tell me she was pg - was probably tactful but still ended up crying behind my desk!

KJP - totally understand about staying away for sanity sometimes but really hope you are getting on ok hun  

Thank you everyone for my AF dances. They finally worked but long story.....I worked myself up into a frenzy on thurs pm by its non-appearance adn DH complained about the smell of parsely in the house! went for my lining scan on Fri, the young male doc did it, and he said your lining is thin (wiped out by hysteroscopy methinks) so you can start stimms!! We popped into Mr S to check (he was clearly in nonpatient mode wearing jeans) but he said yes ok start so we did some bloods and had first menopur experience last night on the way to a BFs engagement  party - me in glam designer (sales 75% off) dress  lying on bed with tights down and mates upstairs drinking - was no way to start the night and was really sore ++ but managed party and am pretty excited now to be on my way. I was then greeted this am by huge onset of AF (new sheets please) so am confused but still jabbing away - EC day prob 3/4/09!

Love and   to all
C


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

I am having a bit of a panic and would really appreciate anyone getting back to me on this tonight:

Today was my test day, and i got a bfn. So that should be the end of it right? But I've had a whole combination of other things going on over the weekend and i'm deeply confused....

1. I have raging temperatures - this morning was highest ever for me : 98.8 - I am usually very low body temp, but it's been rising every day since last week. 
2. Just after we did the hpt, I got a single streak of blood. Obviously I presumed AF.  But by end of today its only been one more streak. I am still taking the cyclogest, and I thought you had to stop it before the AF comes?? And why so little blood?
3. My mama told me today that when she had me, she got the implantation bleed two days AFTER her testing day.  She was already planning a flight abroad and presuming AF had arrived...turned out to be me.

so obviously I'm torturing myself now....so confused. Don't know whether to stop the cyclogest or keep going.

also , tonight I am having ridiculous hot flashes. Got DH to turn off the heating, open the windows. I had to leave the flat & go down to the street to too cool off.  I know NikPix had exactly this last week when she was still wondering about her cycle overrunning.....

What's going on?  I have an appt with Dr S tomorrow morning - so glad that I booked that. So I hope he can just tell me "its your period crazy lady, go home!'
apologies for not making personal responses, I just need to get my head straight. But thinking of you all!
Mackenzie xx


----------



## Wrightie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello my Lovely Ladies & Mr Fish

I arrived home today from Miami to the sad news about Jade Goody dying on mothering sunday. I just feel so sorry for her little boys. Mothers day is so hard when you have the experiences many of us have & are still experiencing & her family now have a different reason to remember it by. No matter how that person has chose to spend her life, I still find it incredibly sad. Makes me realise how lucky I am to have my DD & any other children I may have would be a blessing.  Anyway that is my rant out the way!

How lovely it is to be back home & have missed all the chat & support. My my have you ladies had a busy & very tough time since I've been away. There is so much to catch up on, but I hope I've got it all right.

Olivia, I am so sorry for the horrendous time you have had. I hope you have time to heal both physically & mentally from this experience.

Helen, You poor thing with your cycle ending that way. You have amazing PMA & I hope Mr R recognises this & lets you get back on the horse so to speak!, as quickly as you want to. You need so much strength to do it all again. When is your appt?

Fozi, I'm so pleased you had a good follow up session with Mr  S. He still really believes in your chances, so I don't think you can get much more    than that!   

Paula, Hold in there honey until your test date, it ain't over until its over. I can't believe you have been POAS in private & have just peed my pants with your German POAS story. There is no way I could have done that. I do not have the strength or poker face for my DH!!! My husband knows someone who did a HPT after a cycle & got a BFN so she & her DH went out & drank a bottle of wine each. She tested again the next day & got a BFP! I think she is now about 12wks pg (that story is for you McKenzie too!!)

NikPix, How are you doing honey?

Hey MacKenzie, KJP & hello to Poppystar

Well Miami was great. Fab weather for the 1st 1/2 & not so good for the second. Morning sickness has kicked in big style for me now (in fact I think it was so bad I must have had a bug for part of it). So funky South Beach was brought to us by the sound track of me barfing my way around. I am sooooo cool & blended in with all the beautiful people really well! 

Anyway I'll stop windging & take my jet lag & all day long sickness off to bed .... Love &   &   to all.

Bllleeeeeeuuuuurrrrgggghhhhh Wrightie xxxx


----------



## mackenzie (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wanted to say that the bleeding has come on strong just now. Definitely AF.  And actually I'm really relieved just to have closure on what has been a really emotionally knackering day.

Paula - so so sorry that you got a bfn. Totally worth waiting until Tuesday though - you just NEVER know.... But i'm with you all the way on the next one! Thanks a million for your support honey. 

So tired. Goodnight all & aplogies for my crazy panic post a few hours ago. But I guess that's what FF is for! 

Wrightie - welcome back and wishing you less nausea this week...so that you can really start enjoying your 9months


----------



## Nikpix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Hope we've all had a good weekend?

Paula - nI'm so so sorry you got a bfn hun   I know in the end I got good news but after the spotting incident I had after the 1st week oost ET I honestly and truly thought it was game over and I just remember how devasted I felt and useless. It's so unfair after all we've been through to not get a positive result. I really hope you are ok, but still continue your meds and re-test on tues, you never know, it may just not be strong enough.   

Mackenzie - I'm so very sorry to hear you also got a bfn and you had a worrying day. Really hope you are ok. And yes, I had the same feelings, by the age of 30 wanted to have had at least first baby, that's why we started when I was 28 but life is never that simple as I'm sure we've all found out the hard way. It's really unfair when you think about how easy it comes to so many women who don't even want it. Sending you a big   too.

Fozi - How are you doing? Sorry you're feeling so down and we are all always here for each other so rant whenever you feel the need to get your feelings off your chest, it's the only place as you say where everyone can relate  

KJP - Hope you are doing ok and starting to feel positive about trying again in a few months?  

Cecelia - glad to hear af finally arrived and it's all go for stimming! Hope it all goes really well for you!   

Wrightie - Nice to have you back!!  Glad to hear you had a good holiday  Sorry to hear you're suffering so badly from MS, hope you feel a little better soon. Must be horrible, but I suppose on a good note you know your hormone levels must be good! It was very sad to hear about Jade, I feel so sorry for her boys. When do you go in for your scan?

helen - How are you?

Suzie - How are you feeling? Any pg sings kicked in yet? Still bloated? I'm mega bloated, can't do my jeans up and feel quite uncomfi.

I've been feeling a bit crampy on and off and my (.)(.) are still very sore, feeling a little nauseous occasionally but I sometimes get that anyway. Am so tired, not slept well, I don't think the news has really sunk in yet! Got another 2 weeks till scan, and just praying all will be ok. Can't relax at all, am so paranoid about doing anything wrong!
Did an anaesthetic on fri and could smell the gas, the tube wasn't working properly so I got reall shaky and panicky and stuffed a whole wad of swabs down the poor dog's mouth so I coldn't breathe it in. I'm really not in the best job health and safety wise!!! 

Take care all and speak soon

N xxx


----------



## KarenFair (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all

I am new to this site but have been so frustrated and upset by the whole ivf/icsi process so far, mostly because the hospital haven't really explained what to expect, what the process is or anything, I just seem to ring up each month to be told that i can't start yet as there is another blood test that I need or some other reason...  To cut a long story short, we have been on the waiting for ICSI at St Mary's Manchester as my hubby has extremely low sperm count.  Having been three times to bank some sperm, we were then told that they now have enough to start ICSI and that I should ring up on my next period to request treatment.  That was in January and I just rang up for the 3rd month running and whilst they still needed to do my screening blood tests (HIV/Hepatitis etc) they had my AMH back which was low 6.5 and I was to go in for a scan.  The scan showed 5 antral follicles (4 on 1 side and 3 on the other) and so was told that even if they had the other blood tests done they wouldn't treat me anyway as I need 4 follicles on each ovary before they will start and to come back next month.  I have so many questions and don't know how likely it is is that AMH/follicle count can improve and so whether I have any hope at all, I have decided to go private (UCH) as I just want a clear picture as I feel like I cam going mad with stress...  I have an appointment with Dr Ranieri next Monday but just wanted to check your experience with UCH:

My AMH is 6.5 FSH 11 age 37 Antral follicle count 5 (4 + 1).  Do any of you have similar results and have UCH agreed to treat you or do you know what they require the results to be before they treat you? Can my results imprive? I came out of St Mary's in a real state on Thursday thinking I had no hope at all of ever getting pregnant (without having an egg donor, which I haven't thought about yet).

What is the process/timescale for starting treatment with UCH after your initial consultation?  I have read that you have an OST test, so if I have that test on my next period 17th April, assuming the results are ok is is likely that I would start treatment week before my next perios, so early May?  As I will be travelling down to London from Manchester for the treatment, I'm just trying to get an idea as to how soon it can happen.  How many days will I need to visit the hospital for the OST test?

It is great reading through this site as you soon realise that you're definitely not alone...

Thanks in advance and good luck to you all... 

Karen


----------



## SuzieE (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

 to anyone with a BFN in the last few days, hope it will be your turn very soon

I still dont have many pregnancy symptoms, have been feeling tired, and still have some boob  pain and cramps, although they come and go. I even did another test the other day, as I don't 'feel' pregnant. Have been reading up and it seems  that lack of symptoms isn't something to worry about, so I am just waiting for my scan in 2 weeks, and hope and pray everything is OK.

There are threads where people post their HCG levels and it seems some clinics do HCG every couple of days. it seems ACU aren't interested in doing that, it does look like it just causes worry though. 

hope  everyone else is doing well

Suzie


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Nikpix- i am so sorry! i totally got my post for you wrong. i didnt mean to say"when are you going again" am such a donut- sorry  

Fozi


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening All.

Mackenzie- i am so sorry about your BFN. you must have had an awful day. i can totally understand that you feel a sense of relief, but i know you are also disappointed.   

Wrightie- Welcome back! i am so sorry that you have been polluting the lovely beaches of miami with all your barfing!   actually i do realise that its not funny at all an hope that you are not suffering too much,  

Karen- hello! and a very warm welcome to you. i am sorry that you have had a stessful time lately, but i am sure things will get a whole lot more positive once you hav had your chat with Mr. R. they are pretty quick with getting you started on treatment and the intial tests etc. wishing you lots of luck on your journey. keep us updated on your appointment.  

Nikpix- hope that you can find time to relax a bit more, and start to feel a bit more "pregnanty" if you know what i mean?    

Paula-hope that you are ok my lovely.  

Cecilia- hurray for AF at last!! glad that you have started your stimming. drink loaaaaaads of milk leading up to your EC. i am sure that all will go well and i hope you dont suffer to much with the meds.  

Suzie- i have been told by loads of preggers women/new mums how they didnt feel pregnant at all in the early stages. i think people could quite easily get stressed with the close monitering of HCG levels. its probably quite good that they dont do it a the ACU. am looking forward to hearing all about your scan soon.  

KJP- lovely to hear from you. i can totally understand you wanting a bit of distance from FF. i want you to know that i am constantly thinking of you and feel free to PM me any time you want a chat or rant and rave  

big   to everyone
Fozi


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thank you for all your support for last few weeks - I don't know what would I do without you! 

Paula, Mackenzie  - I am sorry about your BFNs. There are no words, please stay positive  

KJP - I know what you mean about keeping the distance. I am trying to do the same until I am ready to start again. The most strange thing is that when I read the posts I am desperate to hear good news from my FFs. When I hear that one of us got BFP it feels like I am getting closer to get one too! Does anyone feel this way? 

Fozi, my darling - I am back feeling positive. Still no bleeding through... We are going to take a few months off and I have to have 2 proper bleeds before we start again. I think I will do FET in the summer and/or fresh cycle later (Sep/Oct). I am happy you made a decision about fresh cycle and immune tests sounds like great idea. I am reading the book now "Is your body baby friendly" about immune issues in IVF failures, it's really good.   To answer your question about scars - I am really impressed with UCH NHS. 10 days after op today and scars already so little. One is about 2-3mm and the second where ectopic was taken out from is 4-5mm. How did they do it?? Dr S said I will lose both scars in 6 weeks and I believe him. If I have any marks left I will just use Bio oil - it works like magic on scars. So I am not worried about them  

Wrightie - welcome back! I bet you are all tanned, gorgeous and refreshed! I hope to get some time off in April. Good luck with a scan! Do you feel like twins?

Cecilia - happy stimming! Hope all is going according to plan  

Helen - happy to hear about your decision! Good luck for Thursday! I saw Dr S today and we decided to go for FET but not just yet. He is not happy I am not bleeding but I bought parsley today - hope it will work   Dr S thinks that if my embryo survived in the tube with no blood vessels it will survive anywhere   I wish it was true! I don't have much hope as success rate is around 30% with frosties but I will try it anyway as don't feel like stimulating my ovaries again. 

Karen - welcome! Sorry you had such a bad experience! UCH is very patient about explanations. You have to do OST test on D3 of your cycle (injection + blood test) and then come back again on D4 to check your response to stimulation (blood test). This test is amazing - if they didn't check my response - my cycle would get cancelled as I over reacted massively. All IVF takes about 6 weeks and you can start as soon as your period arrives. Remember that UCH wouldn't take everyone but if they accept you - your chances are good. Write all the questions you want to ask on the consultation and make sure you get all your answers. Good luck!

Apologies if I forgot anyone. Any tips how to make AF to hurry up??

Lots of love

Olivia xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Olivia-   my lovely, am so glad that you are starting to feel a bit more positive. having a bit of a break is a great idea. great news about having little/no scars. Mr.S can work wonders!   a tip my mum always gives me for AF is to have saffron in warm/hot milk with a bit of honey. seems to work a treat. there is also the parsley idea but i am not sure how it works!   going to do a little AF dance for you.            
Its so typical, i was told that AF can arrive up to 10 days after my BFN due to the heavy gestone but it turned up 4 days later!  
i am a bit scared to read up on the immune thingies, i know that knowledge is power and all that, but i think i might start to freak out if i read too much into it  at the moment  might ask you for info later on though. 

Fozi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home this way.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182159.0

Happy chatting


----------

